# flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab



## flipper1983 (7 März 2009)

Hallo!

Mitte 2008 habe ich mich bei flirt-fever.de angemeldet. Ist wirklich keine tolle Seite, aber davon ab: Ich registrierte mich als Testuser. Es ging dabei für mich niemals, in keiner Weise hervor, dass dieser Testzugang in einem kostenpflichtigen Vertrag enden könnte. Überall stand fett "Jetzt kostenlos anmelden".
Nun wurden mir 69 Euro von meinem Konto abgebucht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass nächsten Monat das gleiche geschen wird. Ein Skandal!!! Ist es nicht so, dass die Möglichkeit dass das Ganze kostenpflichtig werden muss zum Schutze der Internetuser ersichtlich werden muss? Ich habe zu keiner Zeit wissentlich in einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag eingewilligt.

Wie sollte ich mich denen gegenüber nun verhalten? Fühle mich natürlich hinters Licht geführt.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 März 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Vom rechtlichen Standpunkt betrachtet, sind sowohl die Anmeldeseite wie auch die AGB des Anbieters als Lachnummern zu betrachten, die wohl vor keinem deutschen Gericht Bestand haben werden.

Ein eindeutiger Preishinweis erfolgt auf der Anmeldeseite nicht, es wird auch dort überhaupt nicht transparent, für welchen Service man sich dort anmeldet.

Das "Abnicken" der Widerrufsbelehrung mittels Häkchen ist nicht rechtswirksam.

Eine Preisangabe erfolgt noch nicht einmal in den AGB, dort steht lediglich der verklausulierte Hinweis auf die "jeweiligen Preislisten der Anmeldeseiten...".
So ein gequirlter Käse kann natürlich niemals Vertragsbestandteil werden.
Schlicht und einfach lachhaft.

Wenn also auf so einer windigen Grundlage tatsächlich Geld vom Konto abgebucht wird, so kann man das von seiner Bank zurückbuchen lassen. Das kostet das abbuchende Unternehmen dann Rücklastschriftgebühr.

In  der Folge wird man dann vermutlich Mahnungen und Inkassobriefe erhalten.
Damit kann man so verfahren, wie es in den Infos zur "Nutzlos-Abzock-Branche" steht, wie sie hier ganz oben auf dieser Webseite in den blauen Links stehen.


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ein eindeutiger Preishinweis erfolgt auf der Anmeldeseite nicht....


Ich habe gar keinen gesehen. Spaßeshalber habe ich vorhin mal eine "kostenlose Anmeldung" ausgeführt. Leider warte ich nun schon ziemlich lange auf den Link zur Bestätigung der Anmeldung.

Kontodaten und meine komplette Anschrift brauchte ich bislang nicht einzugeben, so dass der derzeitige Status noch im kostenlosen Bereich sein muss. Aber ich warte mal noch ein bisschen ab und werde mich zu dem Thema wieder melden.
Es wird anzunehmen sein, das man nur die Anmeldung und die Erstellung des Profils gratis machen kann. Wenn man Nachrichten von anderen Mitgliedern lesen oder diesen schreiben will, wird man wohl eine "Premiummitgliedschaft" eingehen müssen. Dann nämlich werden auch die Kontodaten erfragt und dann erst steht der Preis irgendwo da. Aber genau den will ich nun schon irgendwann mal sehen.



flipper1983 schrieb:


> Nun wurden mir 69 Euro von meinem Konto abgebucht. Ich gehe davo aus, dass nächsten Monat das gleiche geschen wird.


Nein, das ist der Preis für ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Reducal schrieb:


> Leider warte ich nun schon ziemlich lange auf den Link zur Bestätigung der Anmeldung.





Prebyte Media GmbH]Der Aktivierungscode wurde Dir erfolgreich zugesandt.                        							[/QUOTE]Nach nunmehr drei Stunden und der erneuten Zusendungsaufforderung ist noch immer keine Nachricht eingetrudelt.[quote=Antiscammer schrieb:


> Lachnummer


...finde ich auch!


----------



## flipper1983 (8 März 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Mir wurden allerdings auch schon im November 69 Eurp abgebucht? Sicher dass das immer für ein halbes Jahr ist? Jedenfalls habe ich soeben einen Überweisungsrückruf gestartet.

Es gibt im Netz vorgeschriebene Dokumente welche die Verweigerung der Zahlung aufgrund eines fehlenden gültigen Vertragsabschlusses begründen. Sollte ich denen sowas zusenden? Es ist auf der Homepage nirgends ein Link zum Abmelden zu finden.

Auf meine Mail reagiert Flirt-Fever nicht.


----------



## flipper1983 (8 März 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ich hoffe, dass dadurch dass die Fraggles im November bereits abgebucht haben (das kann ich nun wohl auch nicht mehr widerrufen) kein gültiger Vertrag zu stande kam.

Macht man sich eigentlich strafbar, wenn man solchen Leuten eine Badezimmerarmatur in den Mastdarm rammt?


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



flipper1983 schrieb:


> Sicher dass das immer für ein halbes Jahr ist?


Unter 3.6 in den AGB der Seite steht was von drei Monaten - sorry, hätte wohl gleich nachschauen sollen. Den betreffenden Ausschnitt kopiere ich hier mal rein:  





			
				Prebyte Media GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> *3. Preise, Zahlung, Laufzeit, Kündigung*
> 
> 3.1 Die Anmeldung zum Service "flirt-fever" ist als solche kostenlos. Um jedoch mit anderen Mitgliedern in Kontakt treten zu können, steht ein interner kostenpflichtiger Nachrichten-Service zur Verfügung. Möchte der Nutzer diesen Nachrichten-Service nutzen, muss er zumindest einen zweiwöchigen Test des Nachrichten-Service buchen.
> 
> ...





flipper1983 schrieb:


> Auf meine Mail reagiert Flirt-Fever nicht.


Heute ist Sonntag, das "Supportcenter" in Schönebeck ist mWn am Wochenende nicht besetzt. Da du mit der Sache ohnehin anscheinend schon länger rumeierst, brennt da auch bis morgen nichts an. Außerdem, schaue dir mal den Punkt 3.8. an - die erwarten einen Brief oder ein Fax, per eMail werden sie womöglich nicht reagieren.


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



flipper1983 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass _(...durch die Buchung...)_ kein gültiger Vertrag zu stande kam.


Den Vertrag (ob gültig oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt) hattest du doch damals ausgelöst, als du mehr wolltest als nur ein Profil zu erstellen. Das war, als du die Kontodaten angegeben und so ganz nebenbei damit die Genehmigung zur Lastschrift erteilt hattest.



flipper1983 schrieb:


> Macht man sich eigentlich strafbar, wenn man solchen Leuten eine Badezimmerarmatur in den Mastdarm rammt?


Ja, siehe > HIER <.


----------



## flipper1983 (8 März 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Die Kontodaten gab ich an, da einmalig für das Freischalten der Nachrichtenfunktion m. W. nach damals etwa 1,99 Euro abgebucht werden sollten. Diese Seite wäre mir pro Jahr keine 5 Euro wert.

Ist meine Lastschriftrückgabe, auf welche ich ggf. eine sofortige schriftliche Kündigung folgen lassen werde, nun der vertretbare Weg?

Oder muss ich davon ausgehen, dass Flirt-Fever.de ihre Ansprüche, in welcher Form auch immer, geltend machen kann?

Nachdem was auf den Links auf dieser Seite geschrieben steht, erkenne ich bislang keinen Unterschied zwischen deren konkretem Verfahren und den dortigen allgeimen Darstellungen.

Jedoch würde ich natürlich eher noch einmal die 69 Euro zahlen, bevor ich mich später stressbeladen auf das x-fache rechtskräftig verklagen lassen müßte.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 März 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Das weitere Vorgehen hängt wesentlich davon ab, ob Dir bei der Angabe der Kontonummer und Abgabe der Bestellung hätte klar sein müssen, dass Du eine verbindliche Bestellung für ein Angebot aufgibst, das 69 Euro alle 3 Monate kostet.

Der Forderungssteller wäre hier in der Beweispflicht, wenn er versuchen sollte, den Anspruch gerichtlich durchzusetzen.
Er muss darlegen, dass Du auf ein transparentes, eindeutig formuliertes Angebot mit sofort auffindbarer Preisauszeichnung hin eine sogenannte "Willenserklärung" abgegeben hast (=die Bestellung abgeschickt hast).


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



flipper1983 schrieb:


> Ist meine Lastschriftrückgabe .... der vertretbare Weg? d
> 
> Oder muss ich davon ausgehen, dass Flirt-Fever.de ihre Ansprüche, in welcher Form auch immer, geltend machen kann?


....wenn die letzte Lastschrift zurück geht, wird die Prebyte Media GmbH dich zuerst per eMail zur Zahlung auffordern. Folgst du dem nicht, wird zuerst der Account gesperrt und außerdem die Kanzlei Auer-Witte-Thiel mit der Beitreibung der Forderung beauftragt. Wie es dann weiter geht, hängt von den Entscheidungen des neuen Geschäftsführers ab. Bislang versuchte man nur mit dem Inkassounternehmen den Betrag zu holen, allerdings weht bei der Flirtfevern letztem Herbst ein etwas anderer Wind, orakeln bringt da aber erstmal nichts.


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das weitere Vorgehen hängt wesentlich davon ab, ob Dir bei der Angabe der Kontonummer und Abgabe der Bestellung hätte klar sein müssen, dass Du eine verbindliche Bestellung für ein Angebot aufgibst, das 69 Euro alle 3 Monate kostet.


Das stimmt wohl und es ist hinreichend bekannt, dass das Angebot de Prebyte nicht hinreichend transparent und unverständlich für die Nutzer gestaltet ist.

Meinen Aktivierungslink habe ich übrigens noch immer nicht bekommen. Somit kann ich die Preisdarstellung für den umstrittenen Vertrag auch nicht hier wieder geben. Morgen früh melde ich mich nochmal, mit weniger anonymen Daten an, dann dürfte es wohl klappen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 März 2009)

*flirt-fever*



Reducal schrieb:


> ....Morgen früh melde ich mich nochmal


So, ich mache das mal stellvertretend.

Die Anmeldung zur Profilerstellung ist kostenlos. Blöd an der Sache ist dabei nur, dass man mit dem Gratisprofil nichts anfangen kann, man kann nicht einmal die Begrüßungsnachricht in der Mailbox lesen _(siehe Bild 1)_. Somit kann man auch nicht mit anderen Mitgliedern in Kontakt treten. Um die Plattform zu nutzen, bedarf es einem Upgrade, für den Kosten erhoben werden. Bezahlt werden kann per Lastschrift oder mit Kreditkarte, _siehe Bild 2 und 3_.


----------



## KatzenHai (9 März 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Dann fragen wir doch gerade mal eben die Threaderöffner, ob die das so auch gesehen und ausgefüllt haben ...


----------



## Timtemtom (11 März 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

so.. ich hab jetzt nochmal eine Frage. Habe gerade etwas gesehen...

ich idiot.. ich habe das 1,99 Angebot gebucht.

ich vollidiot.. ich habe mit Kreditkarte bezahlt.

ich superidiot.. ich  wusste nicht, dass ich den scheiss Kündigen muss.

Nun meine Frage:

Habe ich eine Chance, dass Geld zurückzubekommen? Ich habe gehört, dass man Kreditkartenzahlung nicht zurücksenden kann.

Mein Problem ist, ich habe es wirklich nicht gewusst. Die 69 Euro sind auch noch nicht abgebucht aber ich denke, die muessten mit der nächsten KK Abrechnung kommen. Bloß brauchen die doch von der Kreditkarte, nochmal die einwilligung, die Zahlung buchen zu dürfen, oder?

Kennt sich da jemand aus. 

Nun weiß ich nicht ob ich ne Kündigung schreiben soll oder was anderes. Kann ich bei der Bank nachfragen mit welcher Berechtigung flirt fever die 69 einziehen wird, da müssten die doch eigentlich alt aussehen oder?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Reducal (11 März 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Warum fragst du nicht erst einmal zur Geschäftszeit beim Support des Anbieters nach dem Status deines Vertrages und dem ausgelösten Buchungslauf? Telefonisch kommt man ganz gut durch, halte deine Mitgliedsnummer bereit: 





> Tel: 01805 / 452 763 (14 Cent/Min. aus dem deutschen Festnetz)


eMail Kontakt kann ich _nicht_ empfehlen.


----------



## flipper1983 (31 März 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

habe nun ein Schreiben bekommen in dem mir dagelegt werden soll das, und weshalb, eben doch ein Vertrag zu stande gekommen sein soll.

Sie schreiben:

.....


> [noparse]
> Nach kostenfreier Anmeldung bei http://www.flirt-fever.de unter der Verwendung Ihres Benutzernamens und Ihrer E-Mail Adresse vom 10.05.2008 um 12:49:55 Uhr wurde Ihre Freischaltung vom 10.05.2008 um 12:55 Uhr für eine 14-tägige Nutzung des Nachrichtenservice für 1,99 Euro bestätigt.
> 
> Hierüber wurde Sie per systemgenerierter Bestell-Bestätigung mit E-Mail vom 10.05.2008 um 12:55 Uhr auf elektr. Wege unverzüglich und zur wiedergabefähigen Speicherung an die E-Mail Adresse [email protected] durch unseren Paymentabwickler in Kenntnis gesetzt.
> ...


....

Mich interessiert Eure Meinung zur rechtslage, genauso wie Eure persönliche Meinung zu dem was Ihr in dieser Sache nun tun würdet. Flirt Fever bestätigte meine Kündigung. Sie verlangen aber letzmalig noch die 69 Euro für die letzten 3 Monate. Ich habe diese nicht gezahlt und bin nun gemahnt worden. 

Ich habe nicht jede Seite von denen die ich vor fast einem Jahr durchklickte im Kopf. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mir niemals bewußt war, ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement einzugehen.


----------



## flipper1983 (2 April 2009)

*neues von flirt-fever.de*

zur Vorgeschichte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/57041-flirt-fever-bucht-einfach-bei-mir-ab.html


habe nun ein Schreiben bekommen in dem mir dagelegt werden soll das, und weshalb, eben doch ein Vertrag zu stande gekommen sein soll.

Sie schreiben:

.....
  Zitat von  :


> Nach kostenfreier Anmeldung bei [noparse]http://www.flirt-fever.de[/noparse] unter der Verwendung Ihres Benutzernamens und Ihrer E-Mail Adresse vom 10.05.2008 um 12:49:55 Uhr wurde Ihre Freischaltung vom 10.05.2008 um 12:55 Uhr für eine 14-tägige Nutzung des Nachrichtenservice für 1,99 Euro bestätigt.
> 
> Hierüber wurde Sie per systemgenerierter Bestell-Bestätigung mit E-Mail vom 10.05.2008 um 12:55 Uhr auf elektr. Wege unverzüglich und zur wiedergabefähigen Speicherung an die E-Mail Adresse [email protected] durch unseren Paymentabwickler in Kenntnis gesetzt.
> 
> ...


 
Mich interessiert Eure Meinung zur Rechtslage, genauso wie Eure persönliche Meinung zu dem, was Ihr in dieser Sache nun tun würdet. Flirt Fever bestätigte meine Kündigung. Sie verlangen aber letzmalig noch die 69 Euro für die letzten 3 Monate. Ich habe diese nicht gezahlt und bin nun gemahnt worden. 

Ich habe nicht jede Seite von denen die ich vor fast einem Jahr durchklickte im Kopf. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mir niemals bewußt war, ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement einzugehen. Auch fand ich damals keinerlei Hinweise darauf, dass das Zeug bei nicht fristgerechter Kündigung kostenpflichtig werden könnte.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 April 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Nehmen wir jetzt mal an, dass die Eingabemasken so ausgesehen haben, wie auf den Screenshots von Rüdiger Kunz oben.

Dann ist es so, dass zunächst mal kein Zweifel über die Kostenpflichtigkeit aufkommen kann. 

Allerdings wird man sich darüber streiten können, ob die unten angefügte Klausel mit der "Verlängerung um weitere 3 Monate" so wirksam ist. Denn das Testabo gilt ja nur für 14 Tage und nicht für 3 Monate. Man kann dies also so verstehen, als wenn sich die Verlängerung um 3 *"weitere"* Monate nur auf den "Basic"-Zugang bezieht. Es steht nirgends explizit, dass sich auch der Test-Zugang um 3 Monate verlängert, wenn er nicht gekündigt wird.

Für mein Dafürhalten ist also diese Verlängerungsklausel intransparent und mißverständlich formuliert.
Es kann also die Streitfrage aufkommen, ob das so wirksam ist. Das lässt sich m.E. nicht eindeutig beantworten, und es wäre wahrscheinlich im Streitfall eine Ermessenssache.


----------



## Teleton (3 April 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hast Du eine Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform erhalten? Falls die nur per Email kam such mal ein wenig zum Stichwort "Perpetuierung" + "Widerrufsbelehrung"


----------



## robero (8 April 2009)

*flirt fever, prebyte media gmbh, anwaltskanzelei thiel -> probleme =)*

hallo zusammen!

ich habe mich vor jahren mal bei der seite flirt fever angemeldet, die kostenpflichtige nachrichtenfunktion jedoch nicht aktiviert, bis vor ca. 4 wochen =).

mir war klar (auch wenn es vielleicht nicht unbedingt sofort ersichtlich ist) das sich das 14 tägige testabo für 1,99 bei nicht kündigung um 3 monate verlängert. hab mich nur ganz kurz eingeloggt um meine 300 nachrichtien zu checken (jaja das ego^^) dummerweise waren 95% davon bereits vom system gelöscht da fake/spam die restlichen paar kamen mir sehr strange vor, mit irgendwelche handynr. klang für mich alles sehr nach standartmails. also hab ich noch am selben tag widersprochen.

da ich nicht meine normale mailadresse sondern nur ne fakemail adresse angegeben hatte, hab ich die antwort auf meinen widerspruch erst nach 20 tagen gelesen (die kam aber auch erst 2 tage vor ende der frist, hatte vorher ein paar mal gecheckt es aber dann vergessen.)

das problem dabei ist, das die prebyte media gmbh (betreiber von ff) mein widerspruch nicht anerkennt, da

Auszug der AGBs
11.3 Das Widerrufsrecht des Nutzers erlischt vorzeitig, wenn die Prebyte Media GmbH mit der Ausführung der Leistungen mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Nutzers vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat, oder der Nutzer diese selbst veranlasst hat (z.B. durch Download etc.).

ich hatte mir die agbs diesmal, sogar (was ich eigentlich nie mache) angeguckt, aber mir ist dieser punkt nicht ins auge gefallen.

wie bereits erwähnt habe ich mich kurz eingeloggt die nachrichten gechekt und sofort (etwa 2 minuten später) den widerspruch abgeschickt. mir war zu diesem zeitpunkt nicht klar, dass ein betrachten der nachrichten eine veranlassung darstellt und somit die chance auf jeglichen widerspruch (zumindest nach den agbs) zunichte macht. auch wurde ich zu keiner zeit auf den widerspruch hingewisen auser per häckhen (anerkennung der agbs und widerspruchsbedingungen...).

mir wurde geld vom konto abgezogen (69 euro) welches ich mir sofort rückerstatten ließ. mittlerweile summiert sich der zu bezahlende betrag auf 120 euro eppes, per mahnschreiben der anwaltskanzelei [.......] (inkasso).

bin mir nicht sicher wie sich die rechtslage in diesem fall darstellt, da weder flirtlife noch die prebyte media gmbh auf den listen im abzock thread vermerkt sind, in diesem forum jedoch bereits einige posts zu diesem thema zu finden sind, aber leider keine verbindlichen auskünfte von euch experten .

hab das ganze selbstverständlich gegooglet, jedoch nix gefunden außer mutmaßungen ala abzocke, nicht zahlen (aber davon einige!!!!), etc.. habe auch nicht vor zu zahlen, aber auch keine lust irgendwann später einen betrag von mehreren hundert euro berappen zu müssen, falls sie doch recht bekommen.

hier noch ne jpg von der freischaltungsmaske, unten ist im "kleingedruckten" der vermerk zu finden, dass sich das abo verlängert, in wieweit das rechtskräftig ist kA


es würde mich auch sehr interessieren ob es denn so einfach möglich ist, das widerrufsrecht zu widerrufen *G* indem man es an die nutzung von leistungen z.b. downloads (was definitiv das lesen einer nachricht ist, so wie einfach ALLES andere im internet, sogar das simple einloggen,... wirklich sehr clever von flirtfever, hehe..) knüpft.

in den agbs sind keine preise enthalten, allerdings stehen diese ja deutlich ersichtlich auf der freischaltungsmaske, außerdem verlangt flirtfever allen ernstes von mir ne schriftliche kündigung mit unterschrift etc.. was mich als freigeist doch etwas erzürnt, da ich den vertrag auch nicht schriftlich abgesegnet habe sondern lediglich per häkchen. emailkündigung/widerruf habe ich ja geschrieben (reicht nicht).

was meint ihr dazu? könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? wäre super! =)

p.s. anwaltsschreiben, folgte auch ne anwaltsemail inder er mir allen ernstes ne ratenzahlung angeboten hat, außerdem droht er mit gerichtlichen schritten...

mfg

a


----------



## Antiscammer (8 April 2009)

*AW: flirt fever, prebyte media gmbh, anwaltskanzelei thiel -> probleme =)*



robero schrieb:


> bin mir nicht sicher wie sich die rechtslage in diesem fall darstellt, da weder flirtlife noch die prebyte media gmbh auf den listen im abzock thread vermerkt sind, in diesem forum jedoch bereits einige posts zu diesem thema zu finden sind, aber leider keine verbindlichen auskünfte von euch experten .



Da wir hier nicht genau den Einzelfall prüfen können, und da wir keine Rechtsberatung erteilen dürfen, erfolgt an dieser Stelle der Hinweis, Rechtsberatung durch eine Verbraucherzentrale oder einen Anwalt einzuholen.

Nur einige allgemeine Anmerkungen.

Wichtige Tatbestände zum Vertragsverhältnis, beispielsweise eine automatische Verlängerung eines Testabonnements, müssen dem Vertragspartner in transparenter, sofort ersichtlicher Weise mitgeteilt werden. Erfolgt der Hinweis auf einen derart wichtigen Umstand lediglich versteckt im Kleingedruckten sowie in den AGB, dann ist dies als überraschende Klausel im Sinne des § 305 c BGB zu werten und wird nicht Vertragsgegenstand.

Die Tatsache, dass das Widerrufsrecht gemäß § 312 d BGB mit sofortiger Inanspruchnahme der "Dienstleistung" erlischt, muss dem Kunden vorher mitgeteilt werden. D.h., es muss dem Kunden eine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform zugestellt werden. Der Verweis auf die AGB oder auf eine gesonderte Webseite reicht hierfür nicht.

Alle weiteren Detailfragen zu diesem Einzelfall muss eine Rechtsberatung klären.


----------



## fcukprebyte (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo,

kann es sein, dass Prebyte / Flirtfever die Freischaltungsseite für die Bankverbindung geändert hat? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass bis vor kurzem dort nur Bankeinzug zur Auswahl stand? Auch die Auswahlmöglichkeit für die 3 Monate scheint mir neu?!
Hat hier jemand evtl. einen Screenshot von der alten Seite?

Ich warte derzeit auf den angedrohten "vollstreckbaren Titel" -dem ich natürlich widersprechen werde- und falls die tatsächlich klagen, hätte ich mit der alten Version bestimmt bessere Karten.

Danke!


----------



## webwatcher (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



fcukprebyte schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand evtl. einen Screenshot von der alten Seite?


Wozu?  Im Zivilrecht hat der Fordernde die Beweislast, nicht umgekehrt. 
Niemand muss seine  "Unschuld" beweisen.


----------



## jörg (5 Juli 2009)

*flirt-fever,,,,,,auer witte thiel*

wie kann man kündigen bei dehnen  reicht eine einfache email aus ?


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

*11. Gebot*​
Du sollst keine e-Mails an den "Support" halbseidener Unternehmen schreiben. Du kannst später weder den Zugang der Mail noch deren Inhalt im Streitfall beweisen. 

*12. Gebot*​
Du sollst keine Telefonanrufe mit der "Support"-Hotline halbseidener Unternehmen tätigen. Denn: z.T. verdienen die noch dran, häufig ist das eine "Mehr"wertnummer. Und: was da "besprochen" wurde, kann hinterher im Streitfall nie bewiesen werden. *=>* Völlig wirkungslos, wertlos und vertane Zeit.

*13. Gebot*​
Was Du später im Streitfall solchen "Unternehmen" nicht schwarz auf weiß nachweisen kannst, das kannst Du vergessen.
Daher: alles schriftlich machen, Zustellung per Einschreiben + Rückschein.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2009)

jörg schrieb:


> wie kann man kündigen bei dehnen  reicht eine einfache email aus ?


Nein, denn auf eMails reagieren die nicht! Die leiten ihre Sturheit aus ihren AGB ab, denn dort heißt es (insbesondere Punkt 3.8.): 





> *3. Preise, Zahlung, Laufzeit, Kündigung*
> 3.1 Die Anmeldung zum Service "flirt-fever" ist als solche kostenlos. Um jedoch mit anderen Mitgliedern in Kontakt treten zu können, steht ein interner kostenpflichtiger Nachrichten-Service zur Verfügung. Möchte der Nutzer diesen Nachrichten-Service nutzen, muss er zumindest einen zweiwöchigen Test des Nachrichten-Service buchen.
> 3.2 Die bei Anmeldung jeweils gültigen Preise (Servicegebühren) für die kostenpflichtigen Leistungen der Prebyte Media GmbH sind den Anmeldeseiten ("Authentifizierung") und den gesonderten "BGB-Informationen" zu entnehmen.
> 3.3 Die Art der Zahlung der jeweiligen Servicegebühr ist der jeweiligen Anmeldeseite zu entnehmen.
> ...


----------



## jörg (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

hallo

Grundstzlich mglich: Vertragskndigung per E-Mail  Rechtstipps  E-Mail, Kunden, Gericht, Kndigung

und 

YouTube - Schon bezahlt oder gar Ratenzahlung?

und 

YouTube - Preis versteckt

und

YouTube - Online-Abos allgemeines


und des weiteren habe ich einen musterbrief von der verbrauerzentrale per email geschicht  bin nun gespannt ob die mich nicht mehr belästigen


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Die Entscheidung des AG Frankfurt/Main (Urteil vom 23.10.2008 – 30 C 730/08-25), wonach bei einer Kündigung per e-Mail der einfache Ausdruck der angeblich gesendeten Mail als Anscheinsbeweis für den Zugang beim Empfänger gewertet wird, ist nicht rechtskräftig. Es wurde Revision eingelegt, dazu ist aber nichts näheres bekannt.

Ich halte das für eine sehr gewagte und einsame Entscheidung des AG Frankfurt, die sich so in der Rechtsprechung auch eher nicht wiederholen dürfte.

Prinzipiell kann so ein "Ausdruck" von jedermann selbst erstellt und ausgedruckt werden, dazu reicht ein handelsübliches Schreibprogramm.
Konsequent weitergedacht, wäre damit dem Mißbrauch in Form von billigen Schutzbehauptungen Tür und Tor geöffnet.
Aber auch umgekehrt wären Vertragsunterstellungen z.B. seitens von Nutzlos-Abzockern mit derartigen Behauptungen ohne weiteres möglich.
Das kann es nicht sein, und das wird auch nicht sein.

Daher würde ich es niemandem empfehlen, sich auf diese gewagte Entscheidung (die überdies niccht rechtskräftig ist) zu berufen.


----------



## McGyver1957 (14 Juli 2009)

*Jetzt droht man mir*

Hallo,

auch ich habe Ärger mit der gleichen Sache.
Habe gerade folgende Mail bekommen:



> Aktenzeichen: [..............]; Prebyte Media GmbH./.[....]Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX,
> 
> wir teilen Ihnen mit, dass  wir die Erwirkung des Vollstreckungstitels gegen Sie im automatisierten Mahn-  und Vollstreckungsverfahren bei dem für Sie zuständigen Amtsgericht nun  eingeleitet haben.
> 
> ...





Was kann ich dagegen unternehmen ???


Mc


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Gab es denn vorher schon einen Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief vom Gericht)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Bevor es den nicht gegeben hat, können die gar nicht vollstrecken lassen.
In dem Falle wäre es Nötigung und gehört angezeigt.


----------



## bleiente (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: Jetzt droht man mir*



McGyver1957 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch ich habe Ärger mit der gleichen Sache.
> Habe gerade folgende Mail bekommen:
> ...


 
Reagier da doch nicht panisch!!

Mahnbescheide, Vollstreckungsbescheide, oder auch Vorladungen vor Gericht sind per e-mail nicht zustellbar.
Das zustandige Amtsgericht, und nur das, kann die oben genannten Dinge veranlassen. Und weil die Amtsgerichte wissen, dass Mahnbescheide etc. per e-mail nicht zustellbar sind, machen die das auch nicht.

Es hat bisher auch noch kein Gerichtsvollzieher versucht, bei einer e-mail Adresse zu vollstrecken.

Was ich sagen will: Für gerichtliche Maßnahmen wird Deine Postanschrift benötigt.

Falls die bekannt ist, kann beim Amtsgericht ein Mahnbescheid beantragt werden. 
Die werden meines Wissens im gelben Umschlag zugestellt. 
[ edit] 


Wenn Du auf den Mahnbescheid richtig reagiert hast, bleibt Deinem Gegner nur "Tunix" oder der Gang vor Gericht (Tunix kann auch bedeuten, dass er Dir weitere Mahnschreiben schickt, weil er die gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung scheut).
Vor Gericht gibt's ein Urteil, und nur wenn Du zur Zahlung verurteilt wirst, kann der Gerichtsvollzieher losgeschickt werden.

Du siehst, das es ein weiter Weg von einer Zahlungserinnerungs-E-mail (so eine hast Du nämlich bekommen) zum Gerichtvollzieher ist.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:06:18 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:01:14 ----------




Antiscammer schrieb:


> Gab es denn vorher schon einen Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief vom Gericht)?
> Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> 
> ...


 
Anzeige würde da nichts bringen: So ne E-mail kann doch jeder verschicken.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Immer vorsichtig. Manche Leute erzählen nur die Hälfte. Es kann durchaus sein, das es hier vorher schon Post-Schriftwechsel gegeben hat (das wissen wir ja nicht, anhand der dürftigen Angaben).
Wenn natürlich den Fieber-Flirtern die Hausadresse nicht bekannt ist, kann natürlich weder ein Mahnbescheid noch ein Vollstreckungsbescheid zugestellt werden, das ist richtig.
Trotzdem wäre es Nötigung (falls bisher kein Mahnbescheid erfolgt war). Es kann zwar jeder so eine Mail verschicken, aber man trotzdem nachvollziehen, woher die Mail gekommen ist (Header).


----------



## bleiente (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Jetzt droht man mir*



bleiente schrieb:


> Reagier da doch nicht panisch!!
> 
> 
> _Wenn Du den Mahnbescheid verpennst oder versemmelst kann auf Antrag ein Vollstreckungsbescheid erlassen werden. Willst Du nicht zahlen, kannst Du hier immer noch Einspruch einlegen. Reagierst Du hier auch noch nicht, kann der Gerichtvollzieher losgeschickt werden._


 
Falls Du einen Mahnbescheid vom Gericht erhalten hast und darauf bisher nicht reagiert hast, lies Dir folgendes durch:

:: Vollstreckungsbescheid - Schritte der Gläubiger - Schuldenratgeber - www.meine-schulden.de - Was mache ich mit meinen Schulden? ::

Im Gegensatz zu meiner Bemerkung oben: Ein Vollstreckungsbescheid kann schon vom Gerichtsvollzieher zugestellt werden.

Wenn Du also auf einen Mahnbescheid bisher nicht reagiert hast und nicht bezahlen willst, solltest Du am besten noch heute mit der Sache zum Anwalt gehen.


----------



## McGyver1957 (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Immer vorsichtig. Manche Leute erzählen nur die Hälfte. Es kann durchaus sein, das es hier vorher schon Post-Schriftwechsel gegeben hat (das wissen wir ja nicht, anhand der dürftigen Angaben).
> Wenn natürlich den Fieber-Flirtern die Hausadresse nicht bekannt ist, kann natürlich weder ein Mahnbescheid noch ein Vollstreckungsbescheid zugestellt werden, das ist richtig.
> Trotzdem wäre es Nötigung (falls bisher kein Mahnbescheid erfolgt war). Es kann zwar jeder so eine Mail verschicken, aber man trotzdem nachvollziehen, woher die Mail gekommen ist (Header).




Nein es hat noch keinen Postschriftwechsel gegeben.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es kann zwar jeder so eine Mail verschicken, aber man trotzdem nachvollziehen, woher die Mail gekommen ist (Header).


Die kam von den Anwälten A_W_T in München.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Aha.
Da wäre m.E. eine Beschwerde an die Rechtsanwaltskammer gerechtfertigt.
Der kann nicht einfach mit irgendetwas drohen, was er beim Stand des Verfahrens niemals wahrmachen könnte.
Damit nutzt er gezielt die Rechtsunkenntnis der Laien aus und will sie damit zur Zahlung möglicherweise unberechtigter Forderungen nötigen.


----------



## JohnDoe (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hi erstmal, da bin ich ja nicht der einzige der sich veräppelt vorkommt.
Zur Mahnung kam es bei mir nicht, allerdings zur zweiten Abbuchnung. Da ich den Service nicht aktiv nutze (Hab nur Spam bekommen), habe ich nun eine Kündigung aufgesetzt.
Ich freue mich über Feedback. Falls ein oder mehrere Formfehler darin sind bitte ich diese anzusprechen.

LG, Sebastian (so heisse ich wirklich John Doe is ein Fake:-D)


> Prebyte Media GmbH
> Friedrichstraße 55
> 39218 Schönebeck
> ​ ​ Musterstadt, 18.07.2009​
> ...


----------



## bleiente (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



JohnDoe schrieb:


> Hi erstmal, da bin ich ja nicht der einzige der sich veräppelt vorkommt.
> Zur Mahnung kam es bei mir nicht, allerdings zur zweiten Abbuchnung. Da ich den Service nicht aktiv nutze (Hab nur Spam bekommen), habe ich nun eine Kündigung aufgesetzt.
> Ich freue mich über Feedback. Falls ein oder mehrere Formfehler darin sind bitte ich diese anzusprechen.
> 
> LG, Sebastian (so heisse ich wirklich John Doe is ein Fake:-D)


 
Was Du formuliert hast, ist eine fristgemäße Kündigung zum Laufzeitende des Vertrages (Du willst allerdings nicht mehr per Lastschrift zahlen)
Außderdem erkennst Du mit der Kündigung an, einen Vertrag überhaup abgeschlossen zu haben.

Willst Du das so?????

Wenn die nur Deine E-mail Adresse haben, empfiehlt sich Schriftverkehr sowieso nicht. Dann kommen die Mahnungen nämlich demnächst per Post.
Denk auch darüber nach, dass Mahnbescheide nur per Post zugestellt werden können, nicht per E-mail.

Wenn Deine Postanschrift bekannt ist, kannst Du ein Musterschreiben schicken.

Tipps für Opfer von Abofallen im Internet: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

In diesen Musterschreiben kündigst Du nicht, sondern bestreitest (das überhaupt ein Vertrag besteht), fechtest an (wegen arlistiger Täuschung oder Irrtum), oder widerufst (wenn Du nicht auf dein Widerrufsrecht hingewiesen wurdest).


----------



## JohnDoe (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Dank Dir für Die Anmerkung. Werde es dann So machen.


----------



## schachtscheisser (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo!
auch ich habe mich vor jahren bei flirt fever angemeldet,und aus neugier (posteingaenge) mal den testaccount gekauft.das das abo nach 2 wochen in den basic tarif uebergeht,hab ich nicht gelesen,ich wollte nur schnell die maisl lesen.was ich da vorgefunden hab entspricht dem meiner vorschreiber.ich hab mich wieder ausgeloggt und gedacht:naja,2 euro verschwendet fuer nichts!
das war ungefaehr mitte juni.gestern hab ich mich wieder einloggen wollen um zu sehen ob evtl jemand geschrieben hat und der testzugang schon abgelaufen ist.ich hab FF gegooglet und bin auf ein forum gestossen indem jemand geschrieben hat das FF von ihm Geld abbuchen will trotz Kuendigung in der testphase von 2 wochen.
ich bin gleich mal zur bank und hab gesehen das prebyte mir 69 euro abgebucht hat!mist!
ich muss den vertrag schriftlich per einschreiben kuendigen,mit allen erdenklichen angaben,wie name,adresse,emailadresse usw.nun hab ich aber damals bei der anmeldung einen vollkommen anderen namen und anschrift genannt,die email adresse die ich benutzt habe lauft auch auf einen anderen namen.das einzige woran man mich erkenn koennte waeren eben die ip's und die bankverbindung.
ich wuerde jetzt den vertrag kuendigen per einschreiben,ich muss natuerlich die adresse angeben mit der ich bei FF gemeldet bin.
das gestaltet sich alles recht schwierig.
ich kann auch einfach das geld zurueckbuchen(koennen die von der bank meiner richtige adresse rausbekommen?ich bin inzwischen vor wenigen wochen wieder umgezogen,die bank hat meine aktuelle adresse noch nicht,oder eben ueber die ip an mich rankommen.)und hoffen das es unter den tisch faellt.
kann mir jemand da weiterhelfen?


----------



## koenigth (5 August 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Das gleiche hatte ich,

Und Frau [...] ist resistent gegen meine Einwände, dass ich am selben bzw. nächsten Tag das 1,99 Abo storniert habe.

Ich habe der Abbuchung widersprochen und meine Bank angewiesen, keine weiteren Lastschriften/Abbuchungen durch Prebyte media zuzulassen.

Prebyte media habe ich unter Androhung von rechtlichen Schritten weitere Lastschriften untersagt und mit der sofortigen Einschaltung meines Rechtsanwaltes gedroht.

Außerdem habe ich sie aufgefordert, mein Profil zu löschen, denn ohne sich erneut einzuloggen (das mache ich ganz bestimmt nicht) finde ich nirgends eine Möglichkeit, das eigene Profil zu löschen. Das alleine verstößt schon gegen den Datenschutz und die Wahrung meiner Persönlichkeitsrechte.

Einfach hart bleiben und bis zum Mahnbescheid nicht reagieren. Gegen einen Mahnbescheid, sofern einer kommt, einfach Widerspruch einlegen und abwarten. Eigentlich sollte dann nichts mehr kommen, denn die wissen, dass sie damit nicht durchkommen.
Gruß

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## koenigth (5 August 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

FF hat unter §11 ff selber die Möglichkeit zum Widerspruch - auch per Email - angegeben.

Alles andere wurde hier schon mehrfach geschrieben. EInfach bis zum MB nicht reagieren und auf keinen Fall kündigen, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass garkein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Nur Widerspruch einlegen und auf die allgemeine Rechtssprechung (und ggf. auf ihren Ruf im Internet und den verschiedenen Foreneinträgen verweisen).


----------



## Jimmy-black (14 August 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Gleiches Problem seit gestern...

Habe heut morgen schon direkt mit meiner Bank telefoniert und die Buchung zurück gefordert.

Wollte eigentlich ein Brief zu kündigung schreiben... aber nach dem ich hier mich durch gelesen habe ihn zerrissen und weggeworfen.

Des weiteren habe ich bei der Anmeldung schon nonsinns angegeben.
Auch interessant ist das bei Bankeinzug die Adresse verlangt wurde...
Habe da Spasses halber in den Zeilen reingeschrieben, dass die Wohnadresse bei Lastschrift nicht von nöten ist. 

Nun ja... gestern wurde das 69,00€ abgebucht... habs zurück gefordert.

RL-Daten habe die keine außer eMail und leider meine Bankverbindungsdaten.

Mal sehn wann die erste eMail kommt.
halte euch auf dem laufenden

PS:
Wer jetzt Angst hat, bzw. mein man kann über eMail und IP den Wohnsitz etc. herraus finden... siehe Link => Klick mich


----------



## webwatcher (14 August 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Jimmy-black schrieb:


> Wer jetzt Angst hat, bzw. mein man kann über eMail und IP den Wohnsitz etc. herraus finden... siehe Link => Klick mich


Zur   Info: katzenjens ist Mitarbeiter dieses Forums
Wenn du mal oben auf der Seite schaust, da steht der Link auf seine Videos 

>>> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Jimmy-black (14 August 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ich weiß... über ihn bin ich ja auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 August 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Monatsschafe 2009


> Doch auch hier gibt es neben seriösen Anbietern schwarze Schafe, wie z.B. die Seite flirt-fever.de, die mit dreisten Methoden versucht, Nutzern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, wie OpSec (vormals P4M – Die InternetAgenten) in diesem Monat gemeldet wurde. Dies veranlasste die Mitarbeiter dazu, dem Betreiber der Seite den Negativ-Preis „Das Schwarze Schaf“ für den Monat August zu verleihen.


----------



## Jimmy-black (2 September 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

so... 3 Wochen später habe ich eMail bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XYZ,
> 
> wir zeigen Ihnen an, dass wir die Firma Prebyte Media GmbH, [...]
> anwaltlich vertreten. Sie haben auf der Internetseite [noparse] flirt-fever.de - flirten. chatten. daten - Singles Chat Partnersuche Kontaktanzeigen Singlebörse [/noparse]einen
> ...


Personen bezogene Daten habe ich abgeändert... 

Das dumme für die... in 28 Tagen fängt mein GWD an... da wird die eMail-adresse, die die haben, still gelegt. Keine Lust 100te Spammail durch gucken, ob mal kein spam bei ist, wenn ich ab und an meine eMail checke.


----------



## schodel (6 November 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

tach leidensgenossen
nac einigerzeit hab ich mich jetzt doch auch mal (in diesem forum) schlaugemacht was ff so versucht, weil ich auch das problem habe. Bei mir sieht die sachlage jetzt so aus: Ich Hab mich angemeldet; erst mal kein problem Dank "kostenlos" also noch nichts schlimmes, dann will ich mich einloggen in die MB verlangen se erst einmal die auswahl des betrags (und auf 2 Öcken kann man ja ma getrost verzichten) und geb weil ich ein netter (oder eher dumm-wie-Stroh-) Mensch bin schön braf bankverbindung für einzug samt Priv. adresse an. hab mir in der ganzen zeit vom erstenmal auf die seite kommen bis zu diesem zeitpunkt und zum hinweis meiner bank vonwegen der Lastschrift(ich hatte gerade Ebbe in der Kasse) kein eizigesmal die AGBs angesehn. jetz ist ein schreiben von bekannter Anwaltzkanzlei gekommen mit bekannter forderung nach geld. Wass soll ich am besten tun. soll ich mich irgendwo melden (außer bei der bank das die Lastschrift gesperrt wird) oder soll ich nur der bank sagen "kein geld dahin" und ansonsten Totstellen?


----------



## Jimmy-black (6 November 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Die Bank würde ich auf jeden fall anrufen und für FF das Konto sperren lassen.

Ich hatte das glück, dass ich bei der Bankangeben nur nonsinn als Addresse angegeben habe... somit nervt mich die Kanzlei nur via eMail und bis her stelle ich mich tot.
^^
wie gesagt ... in mein Fall haben die keine Postanschrift


----------



## Antiscammer (6 November 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Zur rechtlichen Bewertung des Angebotes wurde bereits hier im Thread einiges gesagt, z.B. hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ever-bucht-einfach-bei-mir-ab.html#post271981

Ob man auf solche Forderungen überhaupt reagiert, ist ein Stück weit Geschmackssache.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (ist aber eher selten)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Jimmy-black (13 November 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Die Nutzlosanbieter haben wieder VERSUCH bei mir abzubuchen... wenn die das Spiel so weiter treiben, wird das ein teurer spass für die... den jedes mal die Stornogebühren... hmm... wieviel ist das eigentlich?

Ich bin mal gespannd, ob nun der Spam-verkehr vom Anwalt wieder von vorne anfängt, oder ob die einfach die Forderung verdoppeln.


----------



## webwatcher (13 November 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Jimmy-black schrieb:


> den jedes mal die Stornogebühren... hmm... wieviel ist das eigentlich?


Die Kosten einer Lastschriftrückgabe  sind von Bank zu Bank verschieden.
Pi mal Daumen zwischen 5-15€


----------



## adriwag (16 November 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

*Hallo,*

*[FONT=verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]Ich bin das Probeabo für 1,99€ eingegangen, habe aber nicht registriert, dass man es widerrufen muss. Dann kam die Abbuchung vom Konto ( 69,00€), einhergehend mit einem 3-monatigen Basic-Vertrag. Bis jetzt haben sie aber nur meine Emailadresse.
*


*Meine Frage: sollte ich jetzt das Geld zurückbuchen lassen (wurde ja per Lastschrift abgebucht) oder die schriftliche Kündigung einreichen, womit ich dann eindeutig identifizierbar bin? 
Können die überhaupt irgendetwas machen, wenn sie nur meine Email haben?
Wäre dankbar wenn jemand mir einen Rat geben könnte.
Lg adriwag*


----------



## Jimmy-black (16 November 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo adriwag,
dann hast du das gleiche Problem wie ich... die haben nur die eMail add...
Zurückbuchen und auf keine eMail antworten.
Mit der eMailaddresse könne die nichts machen, auser Spam verbreiten.

PS
Wenn du eMail vom so ein Anwalt bekommst, kannst du mir via PN den Inhalt der Mail schicken... würde mich mal interessieren, ob der Text 100% gleich ist (automatisierung), oder ob die sich wirklich die mühe machen jede Mail extra zu tippen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:21:35 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:18:58 ----------




adriwag schrieb:


> *Hallo,*
> 
> *[...]*
> 
> ...



Hab was vergessen...
Ein Vertrag der nicht besteht, muss nicht gekündigt werden!


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Jimmy-black schrieb:


> oder ob die sich wirklich die mühe machen jede Mail extra zu tippen.


Mailrobots sind je nach Programmierung zu geringfügigen  individuellen Formulierungen und Anpassungen an Formulierungen   fähig.

Glaubst du allen Ernstes dass Ferrarifahrer Zeit haben Mails zu lesen?


----------



## Jimmy-black (16 November 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hä?
Ferrarifahrer... lustige Umschreibung...


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Können auch andere Luxusfahrzeuge sein oder was hast du für Vorstellungen, was solche Knaben  mit hundertausenden Euronen machen. Soziale Spenden?


----------



## Jimmy-black (16 November 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ich glaube nicht das es 100.000€ sind..., denn die haben auch Ausgaben... der Anwalt zB wird auch sein Geldkosten, die Website und nicht zu reden von der Werbung, worüber ich auf diese Anbieter gestoßen bin.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 November 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Mir kommen fast die Tränen ob deiner Rechnung. Willst du die Ärmsten nicht vor
 dem Hungertod retten und  freiwillig ein paar Leberwurstbrötchen spenden? 

Weia...


----------



## Jimmy-black (16 November 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

lol... nein von mir aus können die verrecken...
aber sehen wir es mal anderes herum... jeder der auf ehrlicherweise sein Ferrari verdient hat, wird damit beleidigt


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2009)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Jimmy-black schrieb:


> jeder der auf ehrlicherweise sein Ferrari verdient hat, wird damit beleidigt


Schreib nicht so einen Unfug


----------



## Sramek (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo Roberto,

bei mir ist jezt ähnliche sache passiert mit der Sche... Prebyte Media, und jezt verlangt man auch von mir 120. Ich wollte nur Fragen, was hast du weitergemacht; Wie hast du dich verhalten, hast du den Bezhalt? Oder nicht?


----------



## Jimmy-black (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ignorieren...

Mittlerweile führt mich die Kanzlei von denen unter zwei Aktenzeichen und benutz den gleichen Text in deren Drohmails.

Einfach nicht zahlen, nicht antworten. Bisher hatte ich keine Kosten und es kostet denen jedes mal die rückbuchung, wenn die einfach bei mir abbuchen.

Wobei bei mir die ja nur die eMail haben. Sonst nichts.


----------



## Sramek (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Jimmy-black schrieb:


> Ignorieren...
> 
> Mittlerweile führt mich die Kanzlei von denen unter zwei Aktenzeichen und benutz den gleichen Text in deren Drohmails.
> 
> ...




Danke fßr die schnelle antwort

Also, bei mir, wissen die ja natürlich die Bankdaten woher die Abbuchen. Weil ich elektronisch gezehlt hab, mit Überweisung die 1.99 euro. Bis her hatten die nur ein mall Abgebucht. Dann plötzlich bakamm ich ein Brief schon von Rechtanwalten Bund, wo ich schon 120 euro Zahlen muss. Also quasi die wissen ja meine Anschrift, weil ich ja ein Brief den geschickt hab, wo ich die verdamtem 3 Monaten Kündigen will. Das hatten die ja auch Akzeptiert, weil ich bekamm ja eine Antwort per mail.
Also was sollte ich jezt machen; Wirklicj so lassen wie es ist? Spielt es eine Rolle das ich ein Student bin, und Natürlich habe ich auch keien Gehalt.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Sramek schrieb:


> weil ich ja ein Brief den geschickt hab, wo ich die verdamtem 3 Monaten Kündigen will. Das hatten die ja auch Akzeptiert, weil ich bekamm ja eine Antwort per mail.



Na also. Wenn das rückbestätigt wurde, ist eine weitere Äußerung an die Gegenpartei nicht erforderlich.

Macht auch in der Regel keinen Sinn. Genauso gut könntest Du mit einer Parkuhr über die Vorzüge der europäischen Verfassung diskutieren.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html



Sramek schrieb:


> Also was sollte ich jezt machen; Wirklicj so lassen wie es ist? Spielt es eine Rolle das ich ein Student bin, und Natürlich habe ich auch keien Gehalt.



Wenn die Forderung gerechtfertigt wäre, müsstest Du sie (egal, wie) bezahlen, egal ob Du Student, Straßenkehrer, Arbeitsloser, Angestellter oder Bankmanager bist. 

Wenn die Forderung nicht gerechtferigt ist - dann eben nicht.

Das Mahn-Kasperletheater muss man dann halt aussitzen.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Sramek (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

ist eine weitere Äußerung an die Gegenpartei nicht erforderlich.

Was meinst du geneu mit diesem Satz;;?


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Wenn man gekündigt hat, dann hat man gekündigt. Wenn das rückbestätigt wurde, kann man das auch beweisen.

Wenn jetzt trotzdem weiter Geld gefordert wird, hat man keine Rechtspflicht, sich zu dieser Sache noch einmal äußern zu müssen. Die können mahnen, bis ihnen die Hemdkragen ranzig werden und die Drucker qualmen.


----------



## Sramek (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn man gekündigt hat, dann hat man gekündigt. Wenn das rückbestätigt wurde, kann man das auch beweisen.
> 
> Wenn jetzt trotzdem weiter Geld gefordert wird, hat man keine Rechtspflicht, sich zu dieser Sache noch einmal äußern zu müssen. Die können mahnen, bis ihnen die Hemdkragen ranzig werden und die Drucker qualmen.



Ich wollte ja nur die zwei wochen für 1.99 euro Nützen. Aber um mehr Zeit hatte ich nicht vor da auf der seite zu sein. Dann hab ich nur bemerkt das mann wollte die 69 euro von mir Abbuchen. Dann hab ich bemerkt das jezt das ist der preis für 3 Monate. So habe ich die Kündigüng geschickt, wo ich allgemein geschriben hab, dass ich Kündige. Und das ich die 69 euro nicht Zahle ich. So hab ich die e-mail von Prebyte bekommen ::--




> hier mit bestätigen wir Ihre Kündigung. Das Abonnement läuft im Märzt aus.
> Wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, hoffen aber, dass sie eine schöne Zeit bei
> flirt-fever.de hatten.Bitte beachten Sie, dass Ihr Profil auch nach Kündigung des Abonnements weiterhin
> besteht.
> Falls Sie Ihr Profil deaktivieren lassen möchten, können Sie uns dies natürlich mitteilen.::--



Aber hier kann mann sehen das mein Abo in März läuft ab, das sind ab december 3 Monate.


Und nach dieser mail sind 11 tage vergangen wo ich den Brief bakam von Rewchanwählten Bund, und da steht auch, dass ich auf die Mahnung Briefe nicht reagiert hab, wo ich gar keine andere  Briefe bekommen hab. Nur den einzigen.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Dass die "Vertragsgestaltung" mit der automatischen Verlängerung bei Nichtkündigung äußerst intransparent gestaltet ist, geht aus den Screenshots hervor:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/272096-post12.html

Meiner Meinung nach ist das keine transparente Belehrung über die automatische Vertragsverlängerung zum kostenpflichtigen Dauerschuldverhältnis. Daher kommt hier m.A.n. kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande.

Wenn schon kein kostenpflichtiger Abo-Vertrag zustandekommt, wäre man nicht einmal in der Pflicht, kündigen zu müssen.

Wenn die Klabautermänner der Meinung sind, die Kündigung gelte erst ab dem Ende der von ihnen vorgesehenen Vertragslaufzeit, dann ist das zuerst mal deren Rechtsmeinung. Wenn man die für falsch hält, hat man nicht unbedingt eine Rechtspflicht, dazu Stellung nehmen zu müssen.

Wenn der Forderungssteller dann wirklich Geld haben will, müsste er schon klagen. Davon haben wir hier aber in diesen Fällen noch niemals etwas gehört - trotz aller Drohungen der Anwälte. Die wissen genau, auf was für einem Treibsand sie stehen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, verklagt zu werden, halte ich für äußerst gering.

Falls ein Mahnbescheid kommen sollte (auch davon haben wir in diesen Fällen bisher noch nichts gehört):

Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Alles andere ist Wurst und reines anwaltliches Kasperletheater.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Sramek (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Dass die "Vertragsgestaltung" mit der automatischen Verlängerung bei Nichtkündigung äußerst intransparent gestaltet ist, geht aus den Screenshots hervor:




Also danke für die links die hab ich mir durchgelesen. Jezt bin klüger geworden auf den Gebiet.
Aber bei den Brief was ich bekommen hab, da steht kein Titel z.B was fßr ein Brief sollte es sein. 
Der fäng an so ::





> Prebyte Media/Mein name
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr.....
> 
> wir zeigen Ihnen an, dass wir die Firma Prebyte Media... anwantlich vertreten.


 Danach kommt das ich mit welchem Benutznamen registriert hab, und das ich mir einen Zugang gebucht hab, der sich mangels Kündigung vereinbarungsgemaß verlängert hat. Dann kommt das meine e-mail, IP Adresse erfasst wurde.
Dann kommt die ausrechnug das ich stat 69 euro nun 120 schulde.
Und zum Brief gehört ein gelber Überweisung/Zahlschein.
Aber so konkret wie gesagt hat der Brief keine Thema/Titel, 
Wie schon geschrieben von mir, das es steht noch im Brief das ich nicht reagiert hab auf die Mahnung ihrer Mandantin. Wo ich keine Nachricht, kein Brief bekamm der etwas mit der Mahnung zu tun hätte.
Also jezt soll ich einfach einen wiederspruch schreiben/schicken  auf den Brief;;`? Wie sollte ich da genau vorgehen; Also mit dem text meine ich.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Du hast doch den letzten Satz in meinem letzten Posting und den Link dort gelesen.

Was ist daran so schwer zu kapieren?

Mit einer Parkuhr diskutiert man nicht. Weder über europäische Verfassungspolitik, noch über den Satz des Pythagoras, auch nicht über Vertragsrecht. Eine Parkuhr bezahlt man, oder man ignoriert sie. Egal, ob sie blau, lila oder rosa angestrichen ist. Egal, ob sie piepst, blinkt, rattert oder furzt.


----------



## spawn7 (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo zuammen!

Meine Freundin hat das gleiche Problem, wenn auch in etwas abgewandelter Form. Auch hier hat die Prähistorische Byte-Firma 70 € abgebucht, jedoch ist nie ein Besuch auf dieser Seite erfolgt! Um sicher zu gehen, haben wir uns die E-Mails der letzten Wochen angeschaut, aber keine gefunden. Auch im Papierkorb war nichts zu finden (alte Mails werden nicht automatisch gelöscht, kenne mich da schon aus). Da sie im Internet nie ihre Bankdaten preisgibt sondern immer auf Rechung kauft, fällt auch eine unbeabsichtigte Preisgabe der Daten weg (sie weiß schon, was sie online macht oder nicht).

Wie die Firma auf Ihre Daten kam, ist uns beiden ein Rätsel - vermutlich das einzige, was es zu lösen gilt. Auch hier gibt es von der beliebten bayrischen Anwaltskanzlei einen Brief, der mit IP-Adresse herumposaunt u.s.w. Blöderweise war dieser an Ihre frühere Adresse gerichtet, wo noch die Eltern wohnen. Ihr Vater hat - ohne sie zu informieren - die Überweisung getätigt und erst danach Bescheid gesagt. Vermutlich hat die Drohung mit Anwalt gefruchtet. Jetzt hat er den Karren natürlich weiter in den Dreck gezogen, da sie nun unbeabsichtigt zugibt, den Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben.

Ich habe ihm geraten zu versuchen, die Überweisung rückgängig zu machen. Ob das klappt, wird sich zeigen. Einen Brief, den er der Kanzlei schreiben wollte, habe ich vorerst gestoppt, um weitere Eingeständnisse zu vermeiden. Das Lustige ist, dass meine Freundin seit 3 Monaten gar keinen Internet-Anschluss hat und somit weder auf die Seite gehen konnte noch auf einen Aktivierungs-Link klicken konnte, der in der E-Mail verschickt wird.

Ich bin gespannt, wie die Sache ausgeht, auch wenn wir jetzt etwas tiefer in der Sache hängen als beabsichtigt. Zuerst werde ich den Kontakt zu der Kanzlei bzw. der Firma stoppen und weitere Briefe abwarten sowie die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, dass die Überweisung rückgängig zu machen ist. Ich werde meine Erfahrungen berichten, wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt.


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



spawn7 schrieb:


> Wie die Firma auf Ihre Daten kam, ist uns beiden ein Rätsel...


Derartige Fälle kommen mir nahezu täglich unter. Eine abgewandelte Form vermag ich hier nicht erkennen. Wie man lesen kann, hatte deine Freundin keine Lastschrift von ihrem Konto sondern nur Schreiben von A_W_T erhalten.

Das ist normal. Irgendwer hat sich bei flirt-fever oder wecontactyou mit den alten Daten deiner Freundin angemeldet, wenn sie es nicht selbst war. Die Korrespondenz lief bislang über eine eMailadresse, die derjenige bei der Anmeldung angegeben hatte. Lass dir doch das Datenblatt von A_W_T schicken. Dort steht drin, wann die Anmeldung war und mit welchen Daten.

Bevor euch eure Gedanken weiter martern, eine denkbare Varaiante ist z. B. die, dass ein (alter) Freund die Daten deiner Freundin angegeben hatte, um sie stalkend zu ärgern. Da Prebyte keine Plausibilitätsprüfungen in seine Anmeldung eingebaut hat, ist es ein leichtes, dort einfach mit fremden Daten einen Account zu eröffnen. Wenn der dann nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen gekündigt wird, qualifiziert er sich ohne Zutun zum 3-Monate-Laufzeitabo.


----------



## spawn7 (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Das Problem ist, sie haben ja Geld abgebucht, jedoch hat sie nie der Firma die Bankdaten gegeben! Das ist es ja, was uns nicht in den Kopf möchte. Ich warte jetzt die Reaktion von der Kanzlei ab, wenn ihr Vater das Geld zurückbuchen kann. Ich denke aber auch so über eine Kontaktaufnahme nach (auch wenn ich es dem Vater erstmal untersagt habe), um ihnen die Unmöglichkeit ihrer Forderungen klar zu machen. Naja, die nächsten Tage werden es zeigen.


----------



## Sramek (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ich habe jezt einen Wiederschpruch eingelegt auf dem Brief von Rechtanwálen. Mall sehen was passiert.


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



spawn7 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, sie haben ja Geld abgebucht, jedoch hat sie nie der Firma die Bankdaten gegeben!


Wer die alten Daten deiner Freundin hatte, kannte womöglich auch die Bankverbindung. Prima Datensätze für dererlei Unfug sind z. B. die aus eBaygeschäften.


----------



## Sramek (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Aber hat sie erstmals die zwei Wochen testung ins Anschpruch genommen??


----------



## spawn7 (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Sie war noch nie auf der Seite! Sie hat sich weder selbst dort angemeldet noch jemals wissentlich irgendeinen Vertrag geschlossen. Sollte sich jemand anderes unter ihrem Namen angemeldet haben, kann sie auch keine Aktivierungs-Email erhalten und somit auch keinen Vertrag aktiviert bzw. die Probezeit genutzt haben.


----------



## Sramek (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Tja, dann eine interessante sache ist das. Dann es kann nur Datenmissbrauch ins Frage kommen.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Es gibt mehrere mögliche Erklärungen, wie das zustande gekommen sein kann. Das sind aber für sie letzten Endes alles akademische Fragen.

Denn Fakt ist und bleibt: sie hat sich da nicht angemeldet, also hat sie mit dem Forderungssteller nichts zu tun, keinen Vertrag. Der hat sie genausoviel zu interessieren wie der Bauer Xin Tsang Yu, dem grade sein Reissack umgefallen ist.



Hat man sich nicht angemeldet, besteht kein Vertrag.
Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine irgendwie geartete Grundlage für eine Zahlungsforderung. Auch keinen sonst irgendwie gearteten Rechtsanspruch, auch keine Erklärungspflicht, auch keine "negative Beweispflicht".
In der "Beweispflicht" ist vielmehr der Forderungssteller. Der müsste aktiv nachweisen, *dass* eine Anmeldung erfolgt ist. Unmöglich, wenn tatsächlich nie erfolgt.
Sollte ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch sich auf der betr. Internetseite angemeldet haben, dann obliegt es allein dem "Unternehmen", den "Schuldigen" auszumachen und zu belangen. Derjenige, der daraufhin mit einer unberechtigten Forderung konfrontiert wird, hat gegenüber dem Klabauterunternehmen keinerlei Rechtspflichten und muss auch nicht  Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder ähnlichen Mumpitz tun.
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob der Mainzelmann, irgendein Mister X, der "Unternehmer" selbst oder sonstwer einen dort angemeldet hat. Wenn das Klabauterunternehmen nicht durch technisch mögliche Maßnahmen sicherstellt, dass sich nicht ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch anmelden kann, dann hat es die daraus angeblich oder tatsächlich entstehenden wirtschaftlichen Verluste selbst zu vertreten.
Es gibt auch keine Rechtspflicht, dass man sich in dieser Sache überhaupt an die Gegenpartei äußern müsste - außer beim allerextremst seltenen Mahnbescheid.

Nach ein paar Droh- und Mahnbriefen schläft die Sache erfahrungsgemäß von selbst ein. Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.
Das Kasperletheater muss man halt aussitzen.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Brieffreundschaften mit merkbefreiten Abzockerunternehmen haben übrigens keinen Sinn. Das ist so, als würde man mit einer Parkuhr über die europäische Verfassung diskutieren.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Tigger185 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Dieses ganze hin und her Bringt nichts, ich habe mich selber mit dieser Ach so tollen Gesellschaft über 5 monate Rumgeschlagen, das problem ist das es  in deren AGB´s einen kleinen satz gibt der sie fast un angreifbar macht, leider steht das DEUTSCHE Recht immer auf der seite DER Berüger.
Mir selber hat es nur gezeigt das man selbst dem Rechts system nicht trauen kann und Solge  Firmen immer  mit dem Recht durch kommen 

ALS einfa   an jeden LA''''SST DIE FINGE VON DER Gesellschaft Prebyte Media GmbH, Friedrichstraße 55, D-39218 Schönebeck 
 Es eine Absolute [.............]
Die durch hinter türen  immer am ihr geld kommt. 
Da sie eine ebenso Dubisoe Anwaltskanzlei auf ihrer seite haben die  von morgens bis abends nichts anderes machen als Leuten das leben zu versauen  und dabei ist iohnen jedes mittel recht 

in diesem Sinne


----------



## Tigger185 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Es kann hier lange Diskutiert werden  übern ganzen sachverhalt, fakt ist das es nicht möglich ist der Prebyte Media GmbH, Friedrichstraße 55, D-39218 Schönebeck bei zu kommen, da sie leider sich rechtich immer noch in einer Greuzohne befinden und eine Anwaltskanzlei hinter sich haben die die sachen  zum vergnügen macht!!!!! 

Mein Rat  last die seite und die Gesellschaft hoch gehen und  macht über diese  Hinterhältigkeit überall Publik, so kann man am meiten leute davor bewahren und schützen


----------



## Sramek (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Also jezt einfach nicht zahlen, was die verlangen.???So meinst du die finger lassen von der gesellschaft??? Weil von mir verlangen die noch 130 euro. Aber jezt seit 3 wochen ist keiner neuer Brief gekommen, aber nehme ich an kommt nocht.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Wenn man einmal beschlossen hat, dass die Forderung unberechtigt ist, dann bleibt man auch bei dieser Linie. Und dann ist es egal, ob 5,6,10 oder 20 Mahnungen kommen.

Ein Unternehmen, dass 4-mal und mehr mahnt, beweist damit, dass es selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung glaubt.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]


----------



## Tigger185 (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Da mußich dich enttäuschen, es wird kein weiteres schreiben kommen, die geben es an diese Kanzlei weiter und du hörst erst mal nichts,dann bekommst eine Rechnung mit zahlungs aufforderung die fast das doppelte ist! Dann kommt die Androhung von einem titel und es wird dich mit Prozess gedroht. Das Problem ist das es mit den schreiben dieser Kanzlei Verwirrung zu schaffen. mein Rat ist es nehme dir einen Anwalt, spreche es durch mit dem und hoffe das es deine rechtschutz übernimmt. Und dann gegen beide vorgehen wenn du unterlagen hast die gleich mitnehmen.auch wenn du einen wiederruf geschrieben hast


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Tigger185 schrieb:


> ...mein Rat ist es nehme dir einen Anwalt, spreche es durch mit dem und hoffe das es deine rechtschutz übernimmt.


Kostet aber mindestens die Selbstbeteiligung. Wieso sollte ein Betroffener gutes Geld schlechtem hinter her werfen? Es ist doch hinlänglich bekannt, dass weder der Münchener Anbieter noch dessen Inkasso weiter als bis zum Dreiecksgebaren gehen. Wer nicht zahlt, kann letztlich sein Geld behalten und wer überhaupt nicht auf das Mahngeblubbel reagiert, wird am Ende ohne Konsequenz ausgebucht.


----------



## Tigger185 (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Bei mir war es leider damals so das ich da mal kosten los reingeschaut Gabe mit einen annonymen Namen und auch keine Bank verbindung eingegeben habe. Nach ca 2tagen habe ich per Mail den wiederruf geschrieben wofür für mich die angelegenheit erledigt war. Nach ca 1 Monat bekam uch ein schreiben von der Anwalts Kanzlei Auer Witte thiel wo ich zu einer Zahlung aufgefordert wurde von 120 Euro! Da ich das Paket was dort ist genutzt haben soll. Zuzüglich noch mal der gleiche Betrag wegen der ip Verfolgung dieses schreiben habe ich erst mal ignoriert, dann kamen ca. Ein Monat weiter aufe die e Mail Adresse die auch annonym ist Emails mit immer anderen zahlungs aufforderungen. Von 20 Euro bis hin zu 219 Euro. Dieses kam als Mail und auch per post! 

Ich weiß das eine ip Verfolgung nur duch eine strafverfolgungs Behörde angeordnet werden darf, was sicher keine anwalts Kanzlei ist!
Aber Selbst dieses interessiert keinem. Da stellt sich doch die Frage, was und wie kann ich mich wehren? Warum wird das einfach so weiter gegeben??  

Ich selber habe dieses Verfahren immer noch an der backe und komme da auch nicht richtig weiter! 
Das einzige was wo mit mir in einer Tour gedroht wird ist ein 30 jähriger titel....

Na hat einer Meinungen dazu????


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Bevor die Dir mit einem Titel kommen können, gibt es erst ein paar wichtige Vorstufen, bei denen Du Dich jeweils wehren kannst. "Einfach so einen Titel" geht schon mal gar nicht.

Reagieren muss man eigentlich nur, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte. Aber auch der ist bei dieser Abzocke extrem selten.
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Der Anbieter wäre im Streitfall vor Gericht chancenlos, die "automatische Verlängerung" des Abos vor Gericht ohne deutlich sichtbaren Preishinweis als wirksamen Vertrag zu verkaufen. Das haben die auch, soweit bekannt ist, noch nicht ein einziges Mal versucht. Es gibt auch keine Anzeichen dafür, dass sich das ändert.

Diese Art Abzockmodell lebt von denjenigen, die sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen. Der Rest kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Tigger185 schrieb:


> ... da mal kosten los reingeschaut Gabe mit einen annonymen Namen und auch keine Bank verbindung eingegeben habe. Nach ca 2tagen habe ich per Mail den wiederruf geschrieben wofür für mich die angelegenheit erledigt war. Nach ca 1 Monat bekam uch ein schreiben von der Anwalts Kanzlei .....


Das interessiert mich nun doch sehr, da du nicht der/die einzige bist, der/die das so behauptet. Also habe ich mich nun mal genau so angemeldet, wie du es beschrieben hast. Nur widerrufen werde ich nichts, da ich ja zu keiner Zeit auch nur irgend etwas von einem Vertrag eingegangen bin, der einem Widerruf oder einer Kündigung bedarf. Siehe selbst an den Screenshots:


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Die Widerrufsbelehrung aus der eMail möchte ich aber nicht vorenthalten (im Screenshot nicht sichtbar).


			
				Prebyte Media GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Widerrufsbelehrung
> --
> 
> Widerrufsrecht: Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht vor Vertragsschluss und nicht vor Erfüllung unserer Informationspflichten gemäß § 312c Abs. 2 BGB in Verbindung mit § 1 Abs. 1, 2 und 4 BGB-InfoV sowie gemäß § 312e Abs. 1 Satz 1 BGB in Verbindung mit § 3 BGB-InfoV. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf per Brief ist zu richten an Prebyte Media GmbH, Friedrichstraße 55, D-39218 Schönebeck oder per Email an [email protected].
> ...


----------



## Tigger185 (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

nur eine frage hatst Du dir die Mühe gemacht die AGB´s durchzulesen, da du sie ja angeklickt hast?? 

  denn da steht es drinne das du nach der  Wiederufsfrist  in die  Kosten falle kommst, wenn du nicht wiederrufensolltest oder Kündigst, per Mail per Fax oder Per Post. 
Das angeben eines Annoymen Nutzers ist in diesem dall auch  nicht  sicher, weil die über die IP Adresse  deine Reale adresse raus finden 

So viel dazu das mal zu testen


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Tigger185 schrieb:


> denn da steht es drinne das du nach der  Wiederufsfrist  in die  Kosten falle kommst, wenn du nicht wiederrufensolltest oder Kündigst, per Mail per Fax oder Per Post.



Wenn das nur in den AGB steht, nicht aber auf den angebotsgestaltenden Webseiten, dann ist das unwirksam.



Tigger185 schrieb:


> Das angeben eines Annoymen Nutzers ist in diesem dall auch  nicht  sicher, weil die über die IP Adresse  deine Reale adresse raus finden



Nein, finden die nicht.
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Tigger185 schrieb:


> nur eine frage hatst Du dir die Mühe gemacht die AGB´s durchzulesen, da du sie ja angeklickt hast??


Einen Preis allein in den AGB zu verstecken ist unzureichend. Ich ging davon aus, dass die Anmeldung kostenlos ist, so wie es auch dort stand. Niemand muss davon ausgehen, dass über ein Hintertürchen ein Preis versteckt ist, wenn "kostenlos" drauf steht. Wenn dem doch so sein sollte, dann wäre dass nicht nur unzulässige Irrtumserregung nach dem Zivilrecht sondern auch eine Straftat gem. § 263 StGB. Soweit sind wir hier aber noch nicht. Ich erwarte nun mal eine Rechnung, so wie du das beschrieben hattest.

Chatten, schnuppern und Gucken war bei der Test-Nutzung kostenlos. Erst ale ich eine Nachricht an eine Nutzerin schreiben wollte, wurden die Nutzungsbedingungen erweitert. Ab hier wirds kostenpflichtig (siehe Screenshot!) Doch da war ich nun wieder ausgestiegen.


----------



## Tigger185 (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

genauso wie ich es auch gemacht habe 
und dann ging es weiter, zwar nicht gleich aber so binnen 1 mon sollte dann Post kommen


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Tigger185 schrieb:


> ....und dann ging es weiter, zwar nicht gleich aber so binnen 1 mon sollte dann Post kommen


 :handreib: 

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, zumal ich nirgendwo einen Namen und eine Adresse angeben musste. Das kommt nämlich erst nach der Auswahl der zwei verschiedenen Freischaltungsmöglichkeiten. Wer nicht gleich die 23 € denkt zahlen zu wollen (übrigens für drei Monate - also 69 €), nimmt i. d. R. erst einmal die Variante mit den 1,99 €. Diese muss allerdings rechtzeitig, innerhalb der 14-Tage-Testphase, gekündigt werden, sonst greift das Upgrade zu dem längerfristigen/teureren Abo.



			
				Prebyte Media GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> * Alle Preise enthalten die gesetzlich gültige Mehrwertsteuer.
> Mit Ihrem Klick auf den Button "Bankeinzug" bestätigen Sie die Buchung der ausgewählten Freischaltung, die Kentnnisnahme und Einbeziehung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und die Widerrufsbelehrung der Prebyte Media GmbH gelesen zu haben. Ihre Freischaltung verlängert sich bedingungsgemäß nach Ablauf jeweils um drei Monate zum oben angegebenen Basic Tarif, wenn Sie nicht rechtzeitig vor Ablauf kündigen.


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...zumal ich nirgendwo einen Namen und eine Adresse angeben musste. Das kommt nämlich erst nach der Auswahl der zwei verschiedenen Freischaltungsmöglichkeiten.


Siehe Screenshot! Eine erste eMail habe ich natürlich (sicherlich vom System) auch schon erhalten. Lesen kann ich die freilich nicht, da ich mich dazu wiederum kostenpflichtig anmelden müsste, was ich aber nicht vor habe.


----------



## Tigger185 (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

das habe ich auch nicht ausgefüllt, da ich aus Prinziep schon nicht meine daten an irgend wen weiter gebe


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Tigger185 schrieb:


> das habe ich auch nicht ausgefüllt


Wie kannst du dann eine Mahnung bekommen haben? Kam die per eMail und war adressiert an den Nicname?


----------



## Tigger185 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

die haben  eine IP vervolgung gemacht und das an der Anwaltskanzlei weiter gegeben.

 weil es standen und sehen keine  Daten von mir  auf der Seite bwz  bei dem anbieter. Das ist der Grund warum ich  mir einen Anwalt genommen zhabe und seit nun mehr 8 monaten gegen die vorgehe ohne  erfolg bis jetzt


----------



## Insider (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Tigger185 schrieb:


> die haben eine IP vervolgung gemacht


Moooment mal! Das macht die Prebyte aber nur in wenigen, besonders strittigen Fällen. Die Verfolgung selbst wird über eine Anzeige bei der Polizei eingesetzt. Was hast du denen getan, dass die sich so kräftig auf dich eingeschossen haben? Was sagt dein Anwalt zu der Sache?


----------



## Tigger185 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

ich habe per post per Fax und per Mail einen wiederruf gemacht. und mehr nicht, keine ahnung was da gewesen ist und warum das so ist


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2010)

*flirt-fever*

Was mich am meisten aufregen könnte, ist dass Prebyte (oder vielleicht auch deren Nutzer) einem mit eMails nerven, die einem vormachen, dass man entweder eine Nachricht von einem anderen Mitglied erhalten hat oder einen Gästebucheintrag. Das von mir angelegte Profil ist so uninteressant, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, das da echte Nutzer sich mit mir schreiben wollen. Sind das etwa Moderatoren, die so tun als hätten sie Interesse? Um aber die Nachrichten abrufen zu können, muss man immer erst bezahlen wollen:


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Das einzige das man gratis nutzen kann, ist der (meiner Meinung nach) unsinnige Chat.


----------



## Tigger185 (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

selbst den habe ich nicht genutzt geschweige denn mich noch mal dort eingeloggt oder mit die seite  angeschaut, ich denke mal das auch du jetzt in diesem Bereich reinkommen wirst wo die einfach nur noch geld haben wollen für müll den du  oder alle anderen niemals  haben wollen :wall:


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Tigger185 schrieb:


> ich denke mal das auch du jetzt in diesem Bereich reinkommen wirst wo die einfach nur noch geld haben


Genau das will ich mit der bisherigen Dokumentation ja erreichen. Warten wir es ab! :scherzkeks:


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever*



Reducal schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten aufregen könnte, ist dass Prebyte einem mit eMails nerven....


Deshalb nutzte ich das Kontaktformular, um einen treffenden Hinweis beim Support abzusetzen. Am 01.02. war dann der Zugang zu meinem kostenlos angelegten Profil gesperrt (ohne, das isch das überhaupt wollte). 
Das wollte ich natürlich nicht hinnehmen und wandte mich erneut an den Support und siehe da, ich erhielt heute folgende Nachricht: 





> Sehr geehrter User,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht und das Interesse an flirt-fever.de.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tigger185 (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

ich habe es bei der Sperrung belassen,  und mich dann auch nie wieder dort eingeloggt bis heute aber die Zahlungs aufforderung kommen dennoch  mit 69 Euro


----------



## Sramek (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Also die [.........], genauer die gesellschaft AUER WITTE THIEL Anwälte, hatten mir schon denn dritten Brief geschickt. Wo ich noch immer aufgefordet bin die 121 euro zu zahlen. Uns als anhang hatten die mir zugefügt ein Blatt wo ich eine Ratenzahlung in Anspruch nehmen kann. Ich denke noch nach, ob ich das zahlbe so monatlich 10 euro aber nur daswegen das die mich schon in ruhe lassen.
Ist hier jemand der diesen [........] überhaup nicht gezahlt hat ganz lange lange zeit lang.??


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Lass  bitte die Kraftausdrücke, die sind zuhause unproblematisch, aber nicht im öffentlichen Forenraum.

So weit bekannt, wurde bisher immer nur Mahnungen geschickt, aber nie vor Gericht gegangen.

Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Goldeye (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> So weit bekannt, wurde bisher immer nur Mahnungen geschickt, aber nie vor Gericht gegangen.



Kann ich bestätigen, die wollen seit nem dreiviertel Jahr unberechtigterweise Geld von mir. Ich hab denen einmal geantwortet, aber inzwischen ist mir das zu blöd. Den letzten Brief habe ich mit dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" wieder in den Briefkasten geworfen, jetzte bekomme ich so alle 4 Wochen eine Mail, mit dem Inhalt, dass aber jetzt wirklich die allerallerletzte Möglichkeit ist zu zahlen. :-D Erst hab ich die mails nur ignoriert, jetzt mach ich mit nen Spaß daraus, einen selbst gebastelten Mailer-Daemon zurück zu schicken mit dem Inhalt, dass meine Mailadresse ungültig ist. Habe jetzt schon länger nichts mehr von denen gehört...


----------



## webwatcher (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Goldeye schrieb:


> , jetzte bekomme ich so alle 4 Wochen eine Mail, mit dem Inhalt, dass aber jetzt wirklich die allerallerletzte Möglichkeit ist zu zahlen. .


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## Sramek (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Goldeye schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, die wollen seit nem dreiviertel Jahr unberechtigterweise Geld von mir. Ich hab denen einmal geantwortet, aber inzwischen ist mir das zu blöd. Den letzten Brief habe ich mit dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" wieder in den Briefkasten geworfen, jetzte bekomme ich so alle 4 Wochen eine Mail, mit dem Inhalt, dass aber jetzt wirklich die allerallerletzte Möglichkeit ist zu zahlen. :-D Erst hab ich die mails nur ignoriert, jetzt mach ich mit nen Spaß daraus, einen selbst gebastelten Mailer-Daemon zurück zu schicken mit dem Inhalt, dass meine Mailadresse ungültig ist. Habe jetzt schon länger nichts mehr von denen gehört...




Wow, es ist nicht schlechte idee, wie hast du so ein e-mail gemacht, ich würde auch so was ausprobieren wenn die mir noch etwas schicken, jezt schon seit einem monat hab ich kein mail von denen bekommen. Aber bestimmt kommt noch etwas


----------



## Tigger185 (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

also bei mir beläuft sich der fall jetzt auf über 269 Euro  und nun wollen die da ein Mahnfahfaren ein geleitet mal sehen was da kommt, ich denke mal das es mal wieder inen kleinen  trifft der brav zahlen darf weil das deutscherechts System leider nicht recht vor macht  stellt 

'Oder hat einer von euch eine lösung


----------



## webwatcher (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Tigger185 schrieb:


> und nun wollen die da ein Mahnfahfaren ein geleitet mal sehen was da kommt,


In der Regel nichts  und  selbst wenn 
>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



Tigger185 schrieb:


> ich denke mal das es mal wieder inen kleinen  trifft der brav zahlen darf weil das deutscherechts System leider nicht recht vor macht  stellt g


Wer zahlt tut es freiwillig aber nicht weil er dazu gezwungen werden könnte 


Tigger185 schrieb:


> 'Oder hat einer von euch eine lösung


den Thread lesen *und* verstehen


----------



## Reducal (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



webwatcher schrieb:


> ....den Thread lesen *und* verstehen


Ob das dem Tigger185 leicht fällt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich will nicht mosern aber da sind noch Fragen offen, z. B. die > HIER <. Da ich mich extra wegen Tiggers Behauptung dort im kostenlosen Bereich angemeldet hatte und bis heute keine Zahlungsaufforderung oder ähnliches erhielt, wage ich hier Zweifel an dessen Erklärungen zu erheben.


----------



## Tigger185 (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

also die erste aufforderung bekam ich nach sage und schreibe 5 monaten habe noch mal nach geschaut, und dann direckt von auer witte thiel. Wo in dem schreiben stand das sie an hand meiner IP adresse meine Adressdaten heraus bekommen hätten. 
Von Prebyt Media habe ich nicht mal eine aufforderung bekommen. 

Somit liegen 2 Sachen offen wie geht das wenn ich nicht mal eine Adresse angegeben habe  und zum 2 warum kommt der anwalt und schreibt trotz wiederruf mit die Forderungen  Schriftstücke habe ich alle hier liegen .


----------



## forbite (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Tigger185 schrieb:


> Wo in dem schreiben stand das sie an hand meiner IP adresse meine Adressdaten heraus bekommen hätten.



Ich dachte man kommt nur an die IP über´s Geriht ran!
Lesestoff: http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/

Berichtigt mich wenn ich mich irre!


----------



## Kathy101 (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo. Ich habe mir den THread durchgelesen, jedenfalls größtenteils. Mein Fall ist etwas anders als die anderen^^
Ich habe mich bei flirt-fever angemeldet, aber weder meine Kontonummer noch meinen Namen angegeben. AUch habe ich nie ein Abo oder ähnliches "gebucht". Des Weiteren habe ich schon am nächsten Tag eine Widerrufungs email an die in den AGBs und in der Widerrufsbelehrung angegebenen adresse geschickt (nachdem ich gemerkt habe, dass ich meinen acount nicht löschen kann, auch wenn ich eingeloggt bin), das ist jetzt genau eine Woche her und ich habe noch keine Antwort erhalten. 
Leider war ich dumm genug und habe eine Nachricht abgeholt bevor ich widerrufen habe (diese dumme neugier). Was ich im nachhinein komisch finde, ist dass ich die Mail über eine neue Nachricht bekommen hatte BEVOR ich überhaupt den Aktivierungslink benutzt hatte. Jedenfalls habe ich nichts verschickt oder den Account ansonsten in irgendeiner Weise benutzt. 
Jetzt habe ich Angst, weil ich natürlich nicht will, dass ich in 3 Monaten oder so plötzlich Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht bekomme. Ich habe noch eine zweite, etwas förmlichere Widerufungsemail an die Prebyte Media geschickt, als ich nach einigen Tagen noch immer keine Antwort erhalten hatte und habe wieder keine andere Antwort als den Autreply bekommmen, dass meine Anfrage verarbeitet werden würde.
Ich habe so weit ich mich erinnern kann nicht meinen Namen angegeben (und wenn dann nicht meinen richtigen) und nicht meine adresse, sondern nur eine falsche Postleitzahl (eine Ziffer nur verändert, aber was solls).
Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mich mal bei einer ganz anderen Seite angemeldet wo auch unwissentlich ein Abo abgeschlossen wurde. Da hatte ich ein halbes Jahr später plötzlich eine Mahnung von über 100 Euro bekommen da die Firma hinter der Seite offenbar durch meine IP-Adresse an meine Adresse bekommen sind. Damals war ich erst 13, weswegen sich das ganze erledigt hatte, da ich noch nicht geschäftsfähig war. 
Bin ich jetzt leider, wenn wohl auch noch nicht voll und ganz (noch nich ganz 18...)...
Ich würde das ganze gerne schnell abhaken. Können die mir jetzt noch irgendetwas? Ich habe die Widerrufungsmail innerhalb der Frist abgeschickt, denn ich kann laut Widerrufsbelehrung *per mail und ohne Angabe von Gründen *widerrufen. Ich habe in der E-Mail weder Namen noch Adresse angegeben, und das musste ich doch auch nicht, denn es war ja keine Kündigung sondern ein Widerruf, oder??
Wäre echt sehr dankbar für eure Meinung zu der Sache.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



			
				forbite schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte man kommt nur an die IP über´s Gerixht ran!


Es soll da einige wenige Ausnahmen geben. Eigentlich (nach dem Buchstaben des Gesetzes) darf eine Herausgabe der Logdaten nur auf richterlichen Beschluß passieren. Voraussetzung dafür wäre, dass es sich um eine Strafermittlung in einem besonders schweren Fall handelt: Mord, Spionage, Terrorismus, Kinderpornographie etc. ; eine Ausnahme gibt es lediglich für Filesharing-Sachen. In dem Fall eines Nutzlosangebots liegt selbst bei Unterstellung einer mißbräuchlichen Nutzung keine derartige Straftat vor, die eine Datenherausgabe rechtfertigen würde. Wenn die Datenherausgabe  "auf dem kleinen Dienstweg" doch stattfindet, dann wäre eine Beschwerde beim Provider und m.E. auch ein Wechsel des Providers angesagt (sollten die Daten wirklich ohne richterlichen Beschluß rausgegeben worden sein), evtl. auch Beschwerde beim Landesdatenschutzbeauftragten.

Grundsätzlich sind aber noch andere Möglichkeiten denkbar, zu einer IP-Adresse den Namen zu ermitteln. Denkbar wäre es z.B., dass Logdaten von fremden Servicebetreibern aus dem Internet gekauft werden, wo der Betroffene einen Internetservice unter Angabe seiner persönlichen Daten nutzt und zur etwa gleichen Zeit mit derselben IP auch dort unterwegs war.

Wie das auch immer ist: trotzdem müssen die Nutzlosen nachweisen, dass sie ihren Informationspflichten nachgekommen sind. Dass sie über die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebots hinreichend belehrt haben. Können die das nicht, kriegen sie kein Geld, auch wenn sich der Betroffene mit Falschdaten angemeldet haben sollte.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:31:12 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:26:12 ----------

@ Kathy101:
Wenn die Deine Kontonummer gar nicht haben - wie sollen die dann abbuchen? :scherzkeks:
(Selbst, wenn: zurückbuchen lassen, und basta)

Mit noch nicht ganz 18 ist man beschränkt geschäftsfähig und kann keine Dauerschuldverhältnisse (Abos) ohne Zustimmung der Eltern wirksam abschließen.

Wenn die "Firma" auf die Kündigung hin lediglich eine Bestätigung der "Bearbeitung" zurückschickt, dann hebt man eben diese Mail auf.


----------



## Datenkralle (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo,
mal eine Frage: Ein Bekannter hat sich bei Flirt Fever angemeldet und ist nach einem Unfall eine Pflegefall und halbseitig gelähmt. Nun wollen wir seine ganzen Abos kündigen, Flirt Fever haben wir leider übersehen und möchten es jetzt sofort kündigen, ohne die nächsten 3 Monate die 80 € zahlen zu müssen.

Kann man den Unfall/Krankheit als Sonderkündigungsgrund/ außerordentliche Kündigung angeben?

Er selber ist sich zudem nicht sicher ob er jemals auf der Seite war, kann man das dann einfach behaupten, auch wenn er vlt. doch auf der Seite war? ISt ja leicht überprüfbar seiten flirt fever ...

Hat jemand erfahrung mit einfach Zahlung gestoppt? Was wenn die sich nach 5 Jahren melden mit einer Forderung von inzwischen XXXX Euro?

Vielen Dank schon mal an alle, DK


----------



## tyries (2 April 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo Liebe Leidensgenossen.

Da ich ja anscheinend nicht wirklich der einzige bin der in die Geldfalle von ff getappt ist lege ich auch mal meine sachlage dar.
Ich habe mich vor ner halben ewigkeit mal bei ff angemeldet (damals war ich noch jung und naiv) als ich dann andauernd per e-mail genervt worden bin von wegen "Sie haben eine neue E-mail erhalten" habe ich mir den Testzugang besorgt und hab halt die 2€ dafür bezahlt. Doof daran ist nur dass ich richtige Angaben gemacht habe (wie gesagt : jung und naiv) jetzt habe ich heute einen Brief von ff bekommend ass ich ihnen doch 69€ überweisen soll, da mein Konto nicht ausreichend gedeckt ist.

Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten? Einfach kündigen oder gar nicht drauf reagieren?

Schonmal jetzt ein Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## webwatcher (2 April 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



tyries schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten? Einfach kündigen oder gar nicht drauf reagieren?.



Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in D nicht erlaubt. Hier die allgemeingültigen Ratschläge:

 >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## tyries (6 April 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in D nicht erlaubt. Hier die allgemeingültigen Ratschläge:


Es soll ja auch keine persönliche Rechtsberatung sein. Ich würde nr gerne wissen wie sich die anderen user in dieser situation verhalten würden.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 April 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



tyries schrieb:


> Ich würde nr gerne wissen wie sich die anderen user in dieser situation verhalten würden.



Wenn sie sich nach den allgemeinen Ratschlägen richten, ( Link oben)  liegen sie richtig.
Ansonsten zahlen sie eben aus Angst oder Unwissenheit. 

Muß sich jeder überlegen, ob er zur Finanzierung des Luxuslebenswandels der Nutzlosbranche
 sein Scherflein beitragen will.

Ich käme mir blöd dabei vor...


----------



## Babacar (8 April 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Wir euch denken könnt hab ich das gleiche problem am hals und das schon seid etwas mehr als einen Jahr.
Bei mir sind die jetzt auf einer summe von 275,84€ aber die sehen kein cent von mir weil wenn man sich die briefe bzw e-mails mal anguckt sind das 4 oder 5 verschiedene die die dann halt immer los schicken nur mit anderen datum und entsumme und die haben mir jetzt das 4 mal die e-mail von wegen die schicken das jetzt weiter vor Gericht und da ist nie was weiter gekommen von daher ist das einfach nur reine abzocke und das lustige ist ja nach einer Zeit fangen die wieder von vorne an ich wahr so bei 200€ und auf einmal bekomme ich wieder eine mahnung von nur um die 60€:-D also ich mach mir da kein Kopf drum wenn die bei mir wieder abbuchen buch ich das wieder zurück und gut ist


----------



## peter999 (8 April 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Bitte nicht böse sein, aber hin und wieder ein Punkt oder ein Komma fördern die Lesbarkeit.


----------



## Zeckor (21 April 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Guten tag allerseits habe,Denke ich hab nen kleines prob. So wie viele hier habe ich mich vor gut 2 Monaten bei ff angemeldet und die 2 euro da Gezahlt. Nur wusst ich net das das mitna abo falle Endet jetzt wurden mir 69 euro abgebucht. Aber habe paar tage später das wieder rückbuchen lassen auf mein Konto, und habe heut nen brief bekommen von FF das die nen Anwat nehmen wollen wen ich net bis  zum 27.04.10 das geld überwiesen habe. Wie soll ich da Reagieren  were nett wen mir wer Helfen könnt.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 April 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Lies nur mal die letzten 5 Seiten hier im Thread, dann sollte alles klar sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

http://www.firmenpresse.de/pressinfo202371.html


> Wie jede seriöse Singlebörse sucht flirt-fever nach Mittel und Wegen, um die User vor einer solchen Enttäuschung zu bewahren



Ist schon wieder 1.April?


----------



## AdamK (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

hi,

auch ich bin vor 2 wochen auf flirt-fever.de reingefallen.. und das obwohl ich seit 15 jahren im netz unterwegs bin und mich eigentlich schon auskenne.. 

aber ihre art & weise echt unter aller sau, das es sich um ein abo handelt das man da für 1,99+ abschließt sieht man wirklich niergens.. und deswegen sehe ich das auch recht locker... ich wurde erst skeptisch als ich nach all den spams die man dort bekommt gestern (14. tag des test abos) kündigen wollte und niergens auf der site nem link dazu fand. dann ne mail an den support und die sagten mir steht in den AGBs, also mach nachgelesen und UPS.. dort sieht man all den abo mist.. vonwegen 3 monate im vorraus zahlen etc.. die können mich mal *g* echt ein witz....  

alleine die tatsache das man auf einer WEBSITE nur per brief&fax wobei die fax.nr niergens steht(!) kündigen kann ist schon mega unseriös... fax.nr bekommt man beim denic.de aber raus, und mir kommt prebyte media gmbh auch seeehr bekannt vor.. glaube viel auf die vor jahren schonmal rein *g* ähm  naja... kündigungs fax ist raus, androhung eineer strafanzeige auch und gleich dazu die bitte mich mit deren anwaltsgesölze zu verschonen und gleich zu klagen wenn die was wollen...

alle abbuchungen werde ich mir sofort zurückholen  .. und denke so werde ich auch ruhe haben... asonsten geht noch androhung von unterlassungsklage wegen belästigung an deren anwalt raus wenn der mir schreibt... sowas wirkte bei anderen "droh firmen" auch schon wunder  

aber echt der wahnsinn das eine seite heute im jahre 2010 immernoch so ein geschäftsmodel führen darf und nicht geschlossen werden MUSS... seiten wie ilove.de machten es früher ja ähnlich, damals war die rechtslage aber auch noch sehr schwammig und diese "abzocke" mit abos vondenen der kunde aber nichts merkte (offensichtlich) noch halbwegs legal.. aber diese zeiten sind zumglück vorbei 

lg, adam


----------



## AdamK (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

so sieht die seite übrigens im moment aus......
für mich ist das wort EINMALZAHLUNG ausschlaggebend, ganz egal was sich unter dem "*" verbirgt... das ist irreführend und kein mensch liesst das "*" wenn daneben EINMALZAHLUNG steht... somit ist es meinem rechtsempfinden nach BETRUG wenn weiter abgebucht wird...

dazu noch die fehlenden kündigungsmöglichkeiten bei ner 14 tage testperiode.. post ist ja mega lahm und ne fax nummer bekommt man  nur auf nachfrage vom lahmen support...


[ edit]


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



AdamK schrieb:


> so sieht die seite übrigens im moment aus......



Ob die immer und vor allem  über Spamlinks/Googeladsense  so aussieht, 
 ist überhaupt nicht sicher. 

"Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"  

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## AdamK (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

ja, stimmt aber ist hierbei irrelevant.. für mögliche verfahren vor gericht ist dieser screenshot sicherlich nicht verkehrt...

interesannt ist dazu auch:   [FONT=&quot]Az. 41 C 1538/07

---
[/FONT]





> LEITSÄTZE:
> 
> 1. Wer ein Probeabonnement (hier: für ein  Internet-Angebot) abschließt, muss nicht damit rechnen, dass für den  Fall, dass er nicht kündigt, sich der Vertrag - praktisch automatisch -  fortsetzt (verlängert - hier: um jeweils 30 Tage). Dies gilt jedenfalls  dann, wenn nicht ausdrücklich (außerhalb der AGB) auf eine "automatische  Verlängerung" nach Ablauf des Probezeitraums hingewiesen worden ist.
> ---



irgendwo steht auch noch was dazu das dies ausdrücklich und extrem offensichtlich erwähnt werden muss... so wie flirt-fever.de das praktiziert reicht es imho nicht aus. selbst mir mit 15j inet-erfahrung und tausenden von besuchten pay-sites war nicht sofort klar das sich da irgendetwas automatisch verlängern würde etc... ich schloss eigentlich nur ein einmaliges 1,99eur testding ab.....


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



AdamK schrieb:


> .. für mögliche verfahren vor gericht ist dieser screenshot sicherlich nicht verkehrt...



Im Zivilrecht hat der Betreiber  als Fordernder die alleinige Beweislast nicht umgekehrt.
Bitte hier keine  Verwirrung stiften. 

Prozesse der Nutzlosbranche sind seltener  als der Jackpot im Lotto.  
Gewonnen haben sie in fünf Jahren  von diesen seltenen  Ereignissen noch keinen einzigen.


----------



## AdamK (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

hä?????? und wenn der betreiber dann vor gericht was ganz anderes zeigen würde da er die seite bis zur verhandlung umdesigned hat?


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Du scheinst ziemlich begriffsstutzig  zu sein.
 Willst du hier über die Dicke der Parkas diskutieren, die man bei Schneestürmen in der Sahara benötigt?


----------



## jupp11 (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Man hat fast den Eindruck, er käme vom "andern" Lager um hier Panik zu verbreiten...


----------



## AdamK (28 Juni 2010)

*flirt-fever.de / AIJER WITTE THIEL*

Hallo,

ich meldete mich so vor ca einem monat bei flirt-fever für das probeflirten an (1,99eur), danach verlängerte sich ohne mein ausdrückliches wissen das abo und ich sollte nun 3 monate zahlen was ich natürlich nicht tun werde..

1. bekamm ich ne email von flirt-fever nach meinem einspruch...
2. dieser nette brief:


> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> abredegemäß hatte sich lhr Testzugang auf ein 3-Monats Abo verlängert. Leider konnten wir den vereinbarten Betrag von EUR 69,00 für die Buchung/Nutzung des Angebotes flirt-fever.de nicht von lhrem Konto einziehen, da Sie der Abbuchung widersprochen haben. Sie hatten sich bekanntlich unter lhrer E-MailAdresse ... mit dem Benutzernamen "..." angemeldet. Die lP Adresse lhres PCs 91.... wurde bei dem Anmeldevorgang aufgezeichnet.
> Wir bitten Sie, den nicht eingelösten Betrag in Höhe von EUR 69,00 bis spätestens 16.06.10 auf das auf dem beigefügten Übenrveisungsträger angegebene Konto einzuzahlen.
> Wir vezichten bei fristgerechter Zahlung dann auf die angefallenen Mahn- und Rücklastschriftkosten. Nach erfolglosem Fristablauf sehen wir uns leider gezwungen, den Vorgang an unsere Anwälte weitezureichen, was mit nicht unerheblichen Kosten für Sie verbunden wäre.
> ...


3. dieser ebenfalls nette brief von herrn auer witte thiel oder so:




> Sehr geehrter Herr ---
> wirzeigen lhnen an, dasswirdie Firma Prebyte Media GmbH, Baumkirchnerstr.4,81673 München anwalflich vertreten. Sie haben auf der lnternetseite flirt-fever.de unter dem Benutzernamen ,'..." einen Zugang gebucht, der sich mangels Kündigung vereinbarungsgemäß verlängert hat. Auf der von lhnen bestätigten Authentifizierungsseite wurden Sie auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit und die Verlängerung ausdrücklich hingewiesen. lhr E-MailAccount ... wurde durch unsere Mandantin ebenso erfasst, wie die lP Adresse lhres PCs. Der vereinbarten
> Kontoabbuchung haben Sie abredewidrig widersprochen. Sie schulden nunmehr die fällige Vergütung in Höhe von EUR 69,00 zzgl. Bank- und Mahnspesen i.H.v. EUR'12,50 und Zinsen
> i.H.v. EUR 0,27. Einschließlich unserer Gebühren haben Sie einen fälligen Betrag in HÖhe von insgesamt EUR 120,77 zu bezahlen. Auf die Mahnung unserer Mandantin haben Sie leider nicht reagiert.
> ...


kann ich diesen ganzen schrott ignorieren bis post vom gericht (hahaha) kommt?  ... ist echt die härte das es solche firmen in deutschland immernoch gibt & geben darf........ auf deren seite steht ja noch ausdrücklich EINMALZAHLUNG und das kleingedruckte weiter unten ließt ja kein mensch........


----------



## akmeteor (3 Juli 2010)

*Hilfe ich bin Opfer einer Abofalle-flirtfever.de*

Hallo,

ich habe mich vor ein paar Wochen bei Flirtfever angemeldet, und aus Neugierde weil ich anscheinend Post bekommen hatte ein 2 Wochen Probeabo abgeschlossen für 1,99 bei dem glaube ich sogar Einmalzahlung stand. Dummerweise habe ich nicht genau die AGB's gelesen.
Obwohl das dort anscheinend eh versteckt drin steht.
So vor ein paar Tagen habe ich dan auf meinem Kontoauszug gesehen das sie mir 81 Euro abgebucht haben,ich dachte gleich an ein versehen,habe die 81 Euro zurückgebucht und 1,99 überwiesen.
(In den AGB's steht anscheinend drin das sich der Vertrag nach 14 Tagen bei nicht Kündigung/wiederuf verlängert.)

Zu hause habe ich dann gegoogelt und gesehen das davon viele Menschen betroffen sind und das flirtfever einer dieser Nutzlosdienste ist also eine Abofallen Abzockerfirma.

Die man einfach Ignorieren soll.

Die ihr Geld mit den Dummen verdiene die sich von ihnen Einschüchtern lassen.
Die Vebraucherzentralen raten ja einfach nicht drauf zu reagieren und das Geld wieder zurück zu buchen.

Bloß habe ich jetzt ein Haufen Zweifel, vor allem weil ich vielleicht selber  Ein paar Fehler gemacht habe und die Einträge in den ganzen Foren verwieren mich.

Dazu bitte Hilfe :

1.Habe ich nicht innerhalb der 14 Tage gekündigt bis heute. Dafür habe ich von vielen gelesen das sie gekündigt haben und die Kündigung nicht akzeptiert wurde oder sie behaupten Sie wäre nicht angekommen.Ich habe auch gelesen das wenn man doch kündigt/wiederruft man quasi bestätigt einen Vertrag eingegangen zu sein.
In einem anderen Forum hat mir einer geschrieben das man ihr Wiederufsrecht übers Klo hängen kann, dass das überhaupt keine Grundlage hat....aber wie kann ich mir sicher sein
Ganz selten findet man auch einen Foren Eintrag in dem steht die Kündigung hat geklappt aber diese  Einträge werden dann als Fake gebrandmarkt...
Jetzt frage ich mich ob ich doch die 81 Euro zahlen soll und dann Kündigen, aber ich fühle mich ganzklar verarscht und das wurde ich auch, und dann laufe ich gefahr das es doch weiter geht wie bei so vielen anderen aber ich habe halt einfach Angst. Ich bin Student und habe nicht viel Geld..

Also was soll ich machen...

2 Desweiternen habe ich ja auch die 1,99 überwiesen ich weis nicht ob das auch ein Fehler war aber in einem anderen Forum hat mir einer geschrieben :

Nope, ist dasselbe wie bei Usern die bei Aboabzocke aus Unkenntnis oder Angst den ersten Jahresbeitrag gelöhnt haben*
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachric...n-nein-100518/
Zitat:
Deutschlands höchstes Gericht, der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH), hat das bereits 2008 entschieden. „Die vorbehaltlose Bezahlung einer Rechnung rechtfertigt für sich genommen weder die Annahme eines deklaratorischen noch eines "tatsächlichen" Anerkenntnisses der beglichenen Forderung
 Also bitte helft mir was soll ich machen  einfach Ignorieren und mir passiert nichts oder doch was machen und wen ja was?

Gruß und Danke Florian


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Sofern der Beitrag von 1,99 € als "Testbeitrag" ausgewiesen wurde, entsteht eine weitergehende Zahlungspflicht nur dann, wenn nicht nur in den AGB, sondern auch auf der Angebotswebseite sofort erkennbar (und nicht im Kleingedruckten versteckt...) darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass das Abo nach Ablauf des Testzeitraums in ein kostenpflichtiges Dauer-Abo übergeht.

Steht dieser Hinweis nur im Kleingedruckten sowie versteckt in den AGB, dann wird das nicht Vertragsbestandteil (überraschende Klausel gem. § 305c BGB bezüglich vertraglicher Hauptleistungspflicht).

Der "Kunde" kann also jederzeit bestreiten, willentlich ein Dauerschuldverhältnis (Abo) eingegangen zu sein.

Der Zahlungsanspruch besteht dann nicht. Es gibt dann auch keine Rechtspflicht des Verbrauchers, sich bei außergerichtlichen Mahnbriefen gegen die Zahlungsforderungen wehren zu müssen. Alle Erfahrung zeigt auch, dass ein Ignorieren (Totstellen) bei dieser Art von "Verlängerungs-Abzocke" völlig ausreicht. Die "Anbieter" gehen weder vor Gericht, noch schicken sie einen Mahnbescheid. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Selbst, wenn: einem Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht) müsste man einfach nur fristgemäß innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprechen (Widerspruch auf Formular ankreuzen und per Einschreiben an das Gericht zurückschicken). Dann wäre wieder alles geritzt, und der Forderungssteller wäre wieder auf demselben Stand wie vorher. Wegen der Gerichtskosten, die der Abzocker vorstrecken müsste, sind solche Mahnbescheide auch extremst selten.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die außergerichtlichen anwaltlichen Mahn- und Drohbriefe kosten nicht Euer Papier und Porto. Nach mehreren Drohschreiben (zwischen 4 und 10, ist aber nie genau vorherzusagen...) schläft das Mahnkasperletheater dann sang- und klanglos von selbst ein.
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln

Entgegen aller Drohungen ziehen die Abzocker nicht vor Gericht. Etwas anderes ist hier auch nach über einem Jahr, seit es diesen Thread gibt, nicht bekannt geworden.


----------



## akmeteor (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ok danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Aber soll ich nicht doch lieber sicherheitshalber ein Brief schicken,indem ich den vertrag kündige beziehungsweise bestreiten das ich ein abo eingegangen bin, wie du es geschrieben hast.

Ich hab halt echt keine lust irgendwann vor gericht zu landen und hohe strafen zahlen zu müssen.

Oder kann ich mir echt sicher sein, trotz den fehlern die ich gemacht habe, dass flirtfever eine abzockerfirma ist die nie eine Chance vor Gericht hätte und das auch nie vor gericht bringen würde.
Ich hätte halt gernen ne bestätigung von nem Anwalt oder so was oder von ner verbraucherzentralle aber auf deren homepage hab ich nur ne teure 0900 nummer gefunden und auch keine sonstige kontaktmöglichkeit


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Nochmal: seit über 1 Jahr gibt es hier diesen Thread, seither sind keine Gerichtsverfahren bekannt geworden.

Da ich zwar eine Glaskugel habe, diese jedoch lediglich dekorativen LED-Beleuchtungszwecken und nicht der Wahrsagerei dient, kann ich Dir nicht 100-%-ig weissagen, ob es der "Firma" nicht wider Erwarten eines Tages doch einfallen könnte, jemanden zu verklagen. Wie gesagt: die bisherige Erfahrung spricht aber nicht dafür. Und selbst wenn: auch dann kann man sich noch wehren, mit einem Anwalt. Alle die Argumente, die ich oben gebracht habe, kann man auch bei einer Klage immer noch vorbringen, es gibt keinen Nachteil, wenn man sich vorher zur Sache nicht geäußert hat.

Widerspruchschreibseleien führen erfahrungsgemäß nur zu weiteren Mahnungen und Drohungen mittels vorgefertigter Textbausteine.

Wenn Dich diese Antwort nicht zufriedenstellt, kannst Du Dich bei der Verbraucherzentrale für ca. 15 Euro oder bei einem Rechtsanwalt beraten lassen.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



akmeteor schrieb:


> ich den vertrag kündige





Antiscammer schrieb:


> Widerspruchschreibseleien


Der Florian hat sich angemeldet, wie er selbst schrieb:





akmeteor schrieb:


> ich habe mich vor ein paar Wochen bei Flirtfever  angemeldet, und aus Neugierde weil ich anscheinend Post bekommen hatte  ein 2 Wochen Probeabo abgeschlossen für 1,99


Nach Meinung des Anbieters hat sich das wissentlich abgeschlossene Probeabo automatisch verlängert. Da ein Widerspruch jetzt eh nicht mehr greift, würde ich persönlich zumindest zusehen, dass wenigstens das Laufzeitabo mit einer Kündigung beendet wird. Über den Rest kann man sich dann immer noch anderweitig Gedanken machen.

Übrigens, in der letzten Zeit wird immer wieder was von 





> EINMALZAHLUNG


geschrieben. Was das bedeuten soll, erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Meines Erachtens wird auf dem Screenshot über die automatische Vertragsverlängerung nach dem Testzugang nicht transparent aufgeklärt. Das Wort "Einmalzahlung" suggeriert, dass hier eben wirklich nur eine einmalige Zahlung erfolgen soll, ohne weitere Kostenpflicht. Wenn man den unten klein gedruckten Pferdefuß, der sich oben durch das winzig kleine Sternchen zaghaft andeutet, liest, erfährt man erst, dass es sich eben doch nicht um eine Einmalzahlung handelt (wenn man nicht richtig liest bzw. die Kündigung vergisst).

Damit entspricht m.E. die Preisauszeichnung nicht den Erfordernissen von Preisklarheit und Preiswahrheit gem. PAngV, und auch nicht den Bestimmungen in § 312c BGB iVm EBGB.


----------



## Hendrixx (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.

Mein Vater hat sich bei Flirtfever für diese einmaligen 1,99 € angemeldet.
Diese wurden von meinem Konto abgebucht. Jetzt wollen die 69 € und fordern es von mir ein, ich bin doch nur der Kontoinhaber, aber auf jedem Mahn- und Anwaltsschreiben steht mein Name ! 

Ausserdem steht da nirgends was von weiteren Kosten als den 1,99 € und zwischenzeitlich kommt auch nur noch ein Fenster das nach Benutzername und Passwort frägt, die Seite ist ohne das wohl nichtmehr erreichbar! Geht euch das auch so ? Und dürfen die die Mahnungen usw. an mich richten wenn ich nur der Kontoinhaber bin ?


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Wieso hat Dein Vater Deine Kontonummer angegeben? Hat er kein eigenes Konto?

Wenn man sich da nicht selbst angemeldet hat, kann man das den Klabautermännern so mitteilen. Wer es stattdessen war, das herauszufinden ist deren Sache.
Allerdings kriegst Du dann wahrscheinlich trotzdem weitere Mahnungen. Also kann man sich überlegen, ob man überhaupt eine Brieffreundschaft anfängt. Denn: klagen tun die sowieso nicht. Nach ein paar Drohbriefen schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.


----------



## Hendrixx (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ich hab denen jetzt geschrieben das Sie doch bitte meine Porto-Unkosten auf mein Konto überweisen sollen


----------



## hrrrk (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo,

hatte das gleiche Problem ( diesen kurz Test gemacht und auf einmal war ich volles Mitglied) und mich hier belesen.
So Geldbetrag von 81€ zurück überwiesen und ne Kündigung geschrieben, welche auch angekommen ist und bestätigt wurde.
Nun habe ich nen Brief von flirt-fever bekommen, das ich die zurück geholten 81€ nun zahlen soll oder sie werden diesen Vorgang an Ihre Anwälte weiterreichen.

Was soll ich nun tun?


MfG
hrrrk


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Wenn die Kündigung rückbestätigt wurde, dann ist doch alles in Butter.

Dann besteht kein Anspruch mehr, und man kann die Forderung als unberechtigt betrachten.

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung hat man keine Rechtspflicht, sich an die Gegenseite äußern zu müssen.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Abzockern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



hrrrk schrieb:


> ne Kündigung geschrieben, welche auch angekommen ist und bestätigt wurde.


Die bestätigen immer nur zum Ablauf der Zahlungsperiode.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Die können auch zum St. Nimmerleinstag bestätigen. Aber sie können damit nicht mehr bestreiten, eine Kündigung zum fristgemäßen Zeitpunkt erhalten zu haben. Weitere Brieffreundschaften kann man sich da m.E. schenken.


----------



## hrrrk (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die bestätigen immer nur zum Ablauf der Zahlungsperiode.



Ja haben Sie bei mir auch, aber ich vertrau Antisacmmer mal und lass das jetzt mal so.


----------



## miraculix (4 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

guten abend !!

mir haben die auch schonwieder 59 euro abgebucht zum x ten mal 

und mitlerweile bekommen ich schon e-mails von den:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> unsere Mandantschaft moniert die ausbleibende Zahlung. Sie fordert uns auf, nunmehr einen
> Mahn- und Vollstreckungsbescheid gegen Sie zu erwirken und die Zwangsvollstreckung einzuleiten.
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (4 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Mal zu diesen Mahnpfürzen im Einzelnen: 



			
				Mahnflatulenz schrieb:
			
		

> unsere Mandantschaft moniert die ausbleibende Zahlung.



Na sowas. Da ist zu befürchten, dass die ehrenwerte Mandantschaft[TM] auf den Zahlungseingang noch ein bißchen länger warten muss. Nämlich so ungefähr bis zum jüngsten Gericht. :sun:
Und dann?



			
				Mahnflatulenz schrieb:
			
		

> Sie fordert uns auf, nunmehr einen
> Mahn- und Vollstreckungsbescheid gegen Sie zu erwirken und die Zwangsvollstreckung einzuleiten.



Eher gibt es Bananenstauden am Südpol.
Der Mahnbescheid kostet den Abzocker 23 Euro Gerichtsgebühr, und die kriegt er auch nicht wieder, wenn einfach widersprochen wird. 
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Der Mahnbescheid ist bei einer unberechtigten Forderung (und das ist ja hier der Fall...) als amtlicher Mahn-Droh-Müll zu betrachten, wo ein Kreuzchensetzen bei "Widerspruch" reichen würde, um dem Spuk ein Ende zu machen. Und genau daher haben wir auch bisher in diesen AWT-Fällen nie von Mahnbescheiden gehört. Das ist denen viel zu teuer.




			
				Mahnflatulenz schrieb:
			
		

> Sie hatten ausreichend Zeit, die Angelegenheit außergerichtlich zu erledigen, die Forderung
> in monatlichen Raten auszugleichen oder mit uns über eine teilweise Reduzierung der Forderung
> zu sprechen.



Bloß keine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung unterschreiben! Die enthält ein Forderungsanerkenntnis, man kommt dann da nicht mehr raus und muss (unnötigerweise...) eine eigentlich völlig unbegründete Forderung bezahlen.



			
				Mahnflatulenz schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben alle diese Möglichkeiten ungenutzt verstreichen lassen.



Und man kann auch noch das weitere anwaltliche Gequake unkommentiert verstreichen lassen.
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln



			
				Mahnflatulenz schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden der dringenden Aufforderung unserer Mandantschaft zur gerichtlichen Durchsetzung der Forderung jetzt nachkommen müssen.



Nun aber wirklich. Doch, wirklich! Gleich. Bald. Sofort. Oder doch nicht? (S. Kasperpyramide) :sun:



			
				Mahnflatulenz schrieb:
			
		

> Namens und in Vollmacht unserer Mandantin...



Namens und in Ohnmacht Eurer hochauserwählten Mandantschaft könnt Ihr uns mal da, wo der Pavian keine Haare hat.



			
				Mahnflatulenz schrieb:
			
		

> ...setzen wir Ihnen hiermit zur Begleichung der Forderung
> in Höhe von 122,29 EUR eine Ausschlussfrist bis einschließlich
> ...bla...



Und wenn die auch rum ist? Na, dann geht es mit Kasperbriefen weiter. 
Denn klagen werden die nicht, da verlieren sie.



			
				Mahnflatulenz schrieb:
			
		

> Sie müssen sich dringend mit uns in Verbindung setzen



Gar nichts müssen wir.



			
				Mahnflatulenz schrieb:
			
		

> und die Forderung zumindest ratenweise
> ausgleichen



Das hätten die wohl gerne, dass man auf ihre Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung mit Forderungsanerkenntnis reinfällt.
Gar nichts muss man hier.



			
				Mahnflatulenz schrieb:
			
		

> ...da die nun auf Sie zukommenden weiteren Anwalts-, Gerichts- und Gerichtsvollzieherkosten den geltend gemachten Forderungsbetrag deutlich übersteigen werden!



Das anwaltliche Mahnkasperle rasselt wieder heftig mit der Klapper.
Von diesen angeblich jedem säumigen Schuldner bevorstehenden Prozess haben wir noch in keinem einzigen Fall gehört.

Und der Gerichtsvollzieher kann nur kommen, wenn man dem Mahnbescheid nicht widersprochen hat (aber auch der kommt ja nicht...), oder wenn man verklagt und verurteilt wurde (wird kaum jemals passieren...) und immer noch nicht zahlt.



			
				Mahnflatulenz schrieb:
			
		

> Mit freundlicher Empfehlung



Und ihr uns auch.


----------



## hrrrk (12 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

So Antiscammer, heut kam der Brief der Rechtsanwälte rein.
Ich schulde den Herren nun über 120€, da ich ja auch nach der Mahnung zur Zahlung nicht folge geleistet bin. 

Soll ich das nun weiter ignorieren, oder was ist dein Rat? ....


Nachher arbeitet Antiscammer noch für die Leute und versucht nur höhere Summen raus zu holen


----------



## webwatcher (12 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



hrrrk schrieb:


> Nachher arbeitet Antiscammer noch für die Leute und versucht nur höhere Summen raus zu holen



[ir]was denn sonst? [/ir]


----------



## Antiscammer (12 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



hrrrk schrieb:


> Ich schulde den Herren nun über 120€, da ich ja auch nach der Mahnung zur Zahlung nicht folge geleistet bin.



Na, eigentlich haben die Herren doch beim letzten Mal schon angedroht,  dass sie angeblich...


> ...der dringenden Aufforderung unserer Mandantschaft zur gerichtlichen Durchsetzung der Forderung jetzt nachkommen müssen.



Na, was ist denn jetzt? :scherzkeks:

Immer noch sind sie der "dringenden Aufforderung" ihrer geschätzten Mandantschaft nicht nachgekommen, und immer noch klagen sie nicht.

Sondern sie schreiben weiter Kasperbriefe.

Und wenn sie morgen noch nicht geklagt haben, dann werden sie auch übermorgen und überübermorgen weiter außergerichtlich rumnölen. 

Na und? Who cares?


----------



## hrrrk (13 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Naja beim letzten mal gabs nur ne Nachricht mit

"Wir bitten Sie, den nicht eingelösten Betrag in Höhe von 81€ bis zum 27ten auf das Konto zu zahlen"

Und jetzt halt die Nachricht der Herr Rechtsanwälte.. bei denen man schon ein bisschen mulmiges Gefühl hat, hat man ja nicht immer mit solchen Instanzen zu tun.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



hrrrk schrieb:


> Und jetzt halt die Nachricht der Herr Rechtsanwälte.. bei denen man schon ein bisschen mulmiges Gefühl hat, hat man ja nicht immer mit solchen Instanzen zu tun.



Rechtsanwälte sind keine "Instanz", sondern in den  Fällen des Inkassostalkings 
nichts  weiter als bezahlte Schreibknechte  ohne  jede Sondervollmacht.


----------



## Dragonheart (13 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



hrrrk schrieb:


> Naja beim letzten mal gabs nur ne Nachricht mit
> 
> "Wir bitten Sie, den nicht eingelösten Betrag in Höhe von 81€ bis zum 27ten auf das Konto zu zahlen"
> 
> Und jetzt halt die Nachricht der Herr Rechtsanwälte.. bei denen man schon ein bisschen mulmiges Gefühl hat, hat man ja nicht immer mit solchen Instanzen zu tun.



Und beim nächsten Mal drohen mit Gehaltspfändung, Schufa und haste nicht gesehen.

Weitere Mahnungstexte siehe hier: Stories zum Schmunzeln


:-D


----------



## wesir (14 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Für solche Hallodris habe ich ein 2. Konto,wo nur Geld drauf ist ,wenn        (Be)zahlungen zu erwarten sind.Weil es ein Guthabenkonto ist,können die sich
die Zähne dran ausbeissen.Ausserdem werden solche Anschreiben bei mir unter Sondermüll fallen.Nach ein paar Jahren geht's einem am Ar+++vorbei.


----------



## Lori-3 (19 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch schon angemahnt worden daß ich ich 59 Eur an die Leute  von flirt fever zahlen soll.


Habe aber noch ein Problem. Kann es sein daß die Singlebörsen untereinander Infos austauschen. Ich habe gemerkt daß ich nicht nur auf flirt fever sondern auch in einer anderen Singlebörse angemeldet bin und ich kann mir nicht erklären wie das passiert ist. Ich habe mich jedenfalls nicht woanders angemeldet.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Lori-3 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jedenfalls nicht woanders angemeldet.



Wenn Du es nicht warst, dann ist das nicht Dein Problem. Dann hast Du damit nichts zu tun. 

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/nomedia]


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Lori-3 schrieb:


> Kann es sein daß die Singlebörsen untereinander Infos austauschen.


Eher nicht, da sie ja Konkurrenten sind. Aber einige Portale sind sich sehr ähnlich, da sie die selbe Software verwenden und andere wiederum gehören dem selben Betreiber.


----------



## Meick (25 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo 

Ich habe auch ein Problem, mit Flirt Feverund zwar habe ich mich vor ca. 2 Jahren da angemeldet,

unter den selben bedingungen, mit der verlängerung, habe auch die 69€ 2 mal gezahlt, weil ich keine Kündigung hinbekommen hab, und jetz nach einem jahr nichtzahlen, haben die probiert mir geld abzubuchen, aber da ich im minus war ging es nicht und wen das passiert bekommet man immer Post mit ner Mahnung oder so aber bei der anmeldung habe ich eine falsche adresse eingegeben die es ( meineswissens) nicht gibt, vielleicht doch und jetz habe ich angst das die irgendwo post hinschicken und es in einem Moant als weiter geht, ich kann ja nicht wissen was da los ist, und anmelden kann ich mich auch nicht mehr weil ich meine Login Daten nicht mehr kenne und die damalige email adresse exestiert auch nicht mehr, 

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen????


----------



## Antiscammer (25 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, wonach etwa durch eine im Rechtsirrtum erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt würde.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Bei einem Angebot, wo nicht eindeutig und sofort erkennbar auf die automatische Verlängerung eines Probeabos in ein kostenpflichtiges Dauerabo hingewiesen wird, entsteht kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag und daher auch keine Zahlungspflicht.


----------



## Meick (26 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

danke für die Naricht,

aber schlauer bin ich irgendwie noch nicht sry,

ich kann ja auch gar nicht nachsehen, ob ich eine Mahnung oder ähnliches bekommen hab, da ich keinen Zugriff mehr hab wegen nicht exestierender email adresse , und meine Adresse ist ja auch falsch, mein Problem ist ja das die wahrscheinlich irgendwo was hinschicken wo ich nichts einsehen kann, und nach ein paar monaten gibt es gerichtliche schreiben die ich nichtmal sehen kann und dann gibts ärger


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Meick schrieb:


> nach ein paar monaten gibt es gerichtliche schreiben die ich nichtmal sehen kann und dann gibts ärger


Wenn du dich gänzlich mit falschen Daten angemeldet hast, bekommst du weder die Mahnungen der Münchener Kanzlei noch irgend was von einem Gericht. Letzteres bekommt nach hiesiger Erfahrung sowieso niemand, weil nach der erfolglosen Zustellung durch A_W_T der Fall abgeschlossen wird. Also, was regst du dich über ungelegte Eier auf?


----------



## Meick (26 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

ich hab mich ja nicht mit ganz falschen daten angemeldet, meine Kontobr, stimmt ja und bei der adresse hab ich irgendeine angegeben, vielleicht gibts die ja und da kam post hin?!

was ist dieses A_W_T ?


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

AWT ist die Anwaltskanzlei.

Und mit der Kontonummer können die nichts anfangen. Die kriegen von der Bank nicht Deine Daten.

Wenn die keine gültige Adresse von Dir haben, können sie Dir auch keine gerichtliche Post zustellen lassen. (Machen die im übrigen auch bei gültiger Adresse nicht, sondern es gibt bloß alberne Mahnbriefe.)

Wenn es die Adresse gibt, dann aber wohl doch nicht den Namen an dieser Adresse.


----------



## Meick (26 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

ich danke euch für die Antworten

dann werde ich es abwarten müssen was passiert, ich hoffe ihr behaltet recht 

LG


----------



## hrrrk (27 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Und wieder ein Mahnschreiben.. dort steht u.a.

"..nötigenfalls auch gerichtliche Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen.."
"..Beachten Sie bitte auch, das unsere kanzlei Vertragspartner der SCHUFA ist.."


----------



## BjoernP (28 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> AWT ist die Anwaltskanzlei.
> 
> Und mit der Kontonummer können die nichts anfangen. Die kriegen von der Bank nicht Deine Daten.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso. Aus meiner Sicht (bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege) ergibt sich noch folgender Aspekt aus der Forderung.

Der Forderungssteller muss im Zweifel beweisen, dass sich der Angemahnte auch wirklich selbst dort angemeldet hat. Wenn er keine korrekten Adress- und Namensdaten hat, geht in aller Regel die Forderung ins Leere. Er kann ja nur den "falschen" Daten hinterherrecherchieren. Gerichtliche Maßnahmen können nur an die bekannten Adressdaten geschickt werden. Stimmen diese nicht bzw. sind erfunden, geht die Forderung ins Leere. Adressat unbekannt usw.

Selbst wenn die Kontonummer korrekt war, ist dies noch lange kein Beweis, dass der Kontoinhaber selbst eine Anmeldung getätigt hat. Theoretisch kann Jeder irgendeine Identität erfinden. Es besteht ja immerhin die Möglichkeit, dass die Kontoverbindung lediglich zufällig existiert. Es gibt etliche schwarze Schafe, die ganze Kontonummer-Blöcke generieren und dann sogenannte 1-Cent-Überweisungen tätigen. Da, wo der eine Cent bleibt, muss es auch eine gültige Kontonummer geben. Was man aber nicht erfährt, ist: 'wem gehört das Konto?'. Banken unterstehen dem Datenschutz und dürfen keine Daten über ihre Kontoinhaber preisgeben. Zumindest nicht an Jedermann, sondern nur auf richterliche Anordnung. Ob es so weit kommt, wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln.

Dem Forderungssteller ist es quasi unmöglich, seinen Anspruch erfolgreich geltend zu machen. Um die sogenannten Nutzlosanbieter ist es nun wirklich nicht schade... :sun:

Ergo: außer Mahnmüllgeblubber wird (kann) nichts weiter kommen. Virtuellem Mahndrohmüll begegnet man mit einem Spamfilter recht wirkungsvoll. Blaue/grüne Tonne entfällt zwecks Papierentsorgung hier, denn die Adresse ist ja nicht bekannt...


----------



## Antiscammer (28 August 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



BjoernP schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Kontonummer korrekt war, ist dies noch lange kein Beweis, dass der Kontoinhaber selbst eine Anmeldung getätigt hat.



Genau so ist es. Es existieren auf dem Schwarzmarkt Millionen von Kontodaten deutscher Verbraucher, für wenige Euro auf CD zu erwerben.

Einfach mal bei Google eingeben: "Datenskandal+Kontonummern".

Viele Leute müssen auch aus rechtlichen Gründen ihre Kontonummer auf Geschäftsbriefen oder Webseiten vorhalten, das gilt zumindest für Gewerbetreibende. Diese Daten sind sogar legal für jedermann zugänglich. 

Also: wer eine Kontonummer hat, hat damit noch lange keinen Beweis für einen Vertragsschluss in der Hand.


----------



## Hippo (13 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Also bei einer Bekannten von mir entwickeln die AWTs ´ne ganz schöne Hartnäckigkeit.
Da gehts jetzt nach dem Motto 2 Mails, dann ein Brief und dann wieder 2 Mails und die Summe hat sich mittlerweile von 69.- € auf fast 800.- € erhöht, aber die Briefe oder die Mails unterscheiden sich nur im Datum und der Summe. 
Das Blöde dabei ist nur daß wir den Müll mit einem Grinsen nur abheften und Wetten abschließen was wohl als nächstes passiert. :-p
Die hätten meine Bekannte mit der gaaaaaaaaanz eindringlichen Bitte man möge doch die Forderung in Minimalraten bezahlen, dann würde man auch auf die Zinsen verzichten schon fast weichgekocht. 
*Aber aufgepaßt - wenn ihr das macht erkennt ihr die Forderung an und die können dann berechtigt vor Gericht !!!
*Also - den Scheiß abheften und sich zurücklehnen und nix zahlen.
Wenn die nur den Hauch einer Chance hätten das Geld einzuklagen hätten sie es während der letzten zwei Jahre bestimmt getan.

LG Hippo


----------



## webwatcher (17 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



crog schrieb:


> sondern klagt spätestens nach der dritten Mahnung


bzw beantragt tatsächlich Mahnbescheide und droht nicht als Drohkasperletheaterrequisit
 seit fünf Jahren millionenfach damit. 
Aus den angekündigten  Mahnbescheidstsunamis ist  nicht mal ein Plätschern
 in  Kinderbadewannen geworden.


----------



## dromeracer (27 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo,

ich hatte auch die Probemitgliedschaft für die knapp 2 Euro abgeschlossen!

Flirt-Fever hat heute 81 Euro abgebucht, zum ersten mal!

Habe noch über Kontakt eine Kündigung geschrieben!

Habe jetzt auch die letzten 5 Seiten dieses Thema´s gelesen.

Habe dennoch nochmal 5 direkte Fragen dazu (zum Überblick, sollte auch anderen helfen)


1. Ich habe vor morgen mein Geld zurücküberweisen zu lassen. Ist dieser Schritt erstmal korrekt? 

2. Verhindere ich damit weitere Abbuchungen? Wenn nein wie mache ich es dann? Muss ich noch irgendeine Kündigung an Flirtfever schreiben oder löst sich das dann so auf?

3. Sollte ich irgendwelche Mahnpost erhalten einfach immer stur mit NICHT REAGIEREN reagieren? Irgendwann hören die selber auf und geben sich durch meine Sturheit geschlagen?

4. Woher haben die meine genaue Anschrift, meines Wissen nach haben sie legigtlich mein Vor- und Nachnamen, jedoch keine Straße. Eventuell noch Ort aus meinen Profil!

5. Also kann "theoretisch" nichts weiter passieren? Muss also nicht damit rechnen das ein Inkassobüro vor der Haustür steht!


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Eigene, bzw. Erfahrungen meiner LG aus Zeiten vor mir ...

Laß die Abbuchung zurückgehen, dann kommt der zweite Versuch - laß auch diesen zurückgehen.
Danach wirst Du in etwa nach dem Schema 2x Mailmahnpups 1x Briefmahnpups mehrmals unter Druck gesetzt.
Irgendwann werden mehr Mails als Briefe geschrieben aber was solls.
Bei meiner LG kam mittlerweile die alleralleralleralleralleraller......letzte Mahnung und wenn nicht dann bekommt sie 4 Wochen Dünnpfiff ohne ein Blatt Klopapier ...
Jedes seriöse Unternehmen würde spätestens nach der 3. Mahnung dem Mahnbescheid losjagen und keine weiteren Mahnpupse absondern.  
Kurbel mal in dem und anderen Threads vorwärts und rückwärts - KEINER hat jemals einen Mahnbescheid (erst dann müßtest Du reagieren) gesehen, geschweige denn eine Klage.

Lehn Dich zurück und sammle die Mails und Briefe und laß Dich kreuz- wahl- oder leihweise ... - es kam nach allgemeiner Anschauung höchstwahrscheinlich auch bei Dir kein Vertrag zustande und wenn die Geld wollen müssen die beweisen daß einer zustande kam.
Halt die Ohren steif
Hippo


----------



## Antiscammer (27 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



> 1. Ich habe vor morgen mein Geld zurücküberweisen zu lassen. Ist dieser Schritt erstmal korrekt?



Bei einer Abbuchung, die ohne Anspruchsgrundlage erfolgt ist, darf man korrekterweise eine Lastschrift zurückbuchen. Wieso soll das nicht erlaubt sein?



> 2. Verhindere ich damit weitere Abbuchungen? Wenn nein wie mache ich es dann? Muss ich noch irgendeine Kündigung an Flirtfever schreiben oder löst sich das dann so auf?



Was heißt "verhindern"? - Man kann Lastschriften ganz sperren, aber dabei sperrt man dann auch legale und gewollte Abbuchungen, z.B. Telefonrechnung. Buchungen ausgewählter Firmen kann man jedoch meines Wissens bei den meisten Banken nicht selektiv blocken, zumindest nicht ohne Gebühren.

Erfahrungsgemäß wird es aber so sein, dass nach einer, allenfalls zwei Rückbuchungen dann nicht weiter abgebucht wird, denn die abbuchende Firma muss dann jedesmal Rücklastschriftgebühr zahlen.



> 3. Sollte ich irgendwelche Mahnpost erhalten einfach immer stur mit NICHT REAGIEREN reagieren? Irgendwann hören die selber auf und geben sich durch meine Sturheit geschlagen?



Wenn man bereits einmal seine Rechtsposition kundgetan hat, gibt es keinen Grund, mit solchen Unternehmen eine dauerhafte Brieffreundschaft anzufangen.

Wer weiterhin nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann erfahrungsgemäß sein Geld behalten. Prozesse dieses Anbieters gegen Verbraucher wurden in mehreren Jahren, seit dieses Kaspertheater bekannt ist, hier und anderswo nicht berichtet. Solche Anbieter sind auch nicht daran interessiert, eine gerichtliche Klärung herbeizuführen.



> 4. Woher haben die meine genaue Anschrift, meines Wissen nach haben sie legigtlich mein Vor- und Nachnamen, jedoch keine Straße. Eventuell noch Ort aus meinen Profil!



Google mal nach Deinen Daten.
Ansonsten gibt es auch noch andere Erklärungsmöglichkeiten.
Daten sind schließlich nicht in stationären Fels gemeißelt, sondern können auf unterschiedlichsten Wegen von A nach B wandern.



> 5. Also kann "theoretisch" nichts weiter passieren?



Doch. Der Himmel könnte Dir alsbald auf den Kopf fallen.



> Muss also nicht damit rechnen das ein Inkassobüro vor der Haustür steht!



Inkassobüros von Abzockern kommen nicht an die Haustür. Wie sollten die das auch machen - bundesweit, bei Tausenden Verbrauchern, und dann noch für Kleinforderungen? Außerdem haben Inkassobüros keine behördlichen Sonderrechte, sie dürfen keine Wohnungen betreten. Eine Haustür kann man auch zumachen. Sollte ein Fuß oder eine Nase bereits dazwischen gewesen sein - um so schlimmer für den Fuß oder die Nase.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



dromeracer schrieb:


> Woher haben die meine genaue Anschrift...


Weil du sie denen gegeben hattest. Die Anmeldung besteht aus verschiedenen Stufen, du bist in der höchsten und letzten mit dem vollständigen Datensatz angemeldet.


Nickname
eMailadresse
Volljährigkeit
Neigungen, Hobbys
Kontonummer
Name
Anschrift


----------



## Peter110 (28 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo zusammen!

Hatte mich auch bei FF angemeldet und die 1,99 gezahlt,habe dann später gesehen das sie versucht haben mir 81Euro abzubuchen,was nicht ging.
Habe dann mein Konto für Prebyte sperren lassen,habe schon 2 Briefe von dehnen gekriegt.Und einen Anruf von dem Inkosso leuten AUT oder wie die heissen.Soll ich einen Brief zu FF schicken oder besser lassen?

Bei dem Telefongespräch habe ich gesagt das ich nicht zahle und mir einen Anwalt nehmen will.

Geld können die von meinem Konto nicht mehr abbuchen,muss ich nochwas beachten,ausser Igno?


----------



## Hippo (28 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo Peter,
guck mal in diesem Thread mal grade 2 Beiträge rückwärts.
Da findest Du fast alle Antworten. Ansonsten blättere noch ein paar Seiten zurück und Du wirst feststellen daß Du nicht alleine bist.
Der allgemeine Rat ist: Wer zahlt ist sein Geld los, wer nicht kanns auch behalten. Eingeklagt wurde es von Flirtfever / AWT noch nie.


----------



## Peter110 (28 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Danke für deine Antwort.

Ja hab soweit alles verstanden,wollte nur nochmal fragen extra auf mein fall.

Mich wundert nur das die mich angerufen haben,was sollte das dann?


----------



## Hippo (28 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo Peter, daß die angerufen haben ist zwar eher ungewöhnlich für die Mahnpupsbranche, aber hat auch nicht mehr Relevanz als eine Mail oder ein Brief.
Merk Dir die Nummer und laß sie beim nächsten Mal einfach ins Leere laufen
LG Hippo


----------



## Peter110 (28 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

war unbekannt
Wie sieht es aus wenn ich die am telefon beleidige was noch nicht passiert ist.
Können die mich dann anzeigen?


----------



## Hippo (28 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Kennst Du den Spruch:

"Nur getretene Hunde bellen"

Wenn sie wieder anrufen - "mit falsch verbunden" wieder auflegen.
Oder willst Du statt einer Brieffreundschaft mit AWT jetzt ´nen Telefonflirt anfangen.


----------



## dromeracer (28 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Habe heute eine eMail von Flirtfever erhalten wo drine steht wie ich kündige. Habe das mit einen normalen Brief getan mal sehen ob die sich darauf hin regen.

Ich mich auf Ihre Post jedoch nicht.

Habe auch mein Geld zurückbuchen lassen!

Hat hier eig schon jemand die netten Briefe durch Ignoranz oder ähnliches inzwiscehn überstanden?

MFG


----------



## Hippo (28 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Nö, noch nicht ganz.
Aber die Frequenz der Nervigkeiten ist von 14-tägiger Belästigung auf 8-10 Wochen gestiegen.
Aktuell scheinen Sie auf der Masche zu reiten daß sie auf alle Mahnkosten und Zinsen verzichten wenn man nur bezahlt ...
Mails per Roboter kosten ja nix und man kanns ja mal probieren.
Meine Freundin heftet das Gerümpel ab und gut is


----------



## Antiscammer (28 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



dromeracer schrieb:


> Hat hier eig schon jemand die netten Briefe durch Ignoranz oder ähnliches inzwiscehn überstanden?



Diesen Thread gibt es jetzt seit ca. 1-1/2 Jahren. Anhand der Zugriffszahlen für den Thread darf man vermuten, dass es viele Zehntausende, vielleicht auch weit über 100.000 Betroffene gibt. Trotzdem wurde hier noch nie berichtet, dass jemand, der nicht zahlt, verklagt worden wäre. Mehr als Droh- und Mahnschreiben ist also in der Angelegenheit höchstwahrscheinlich nicht zu erwarten. 
Auch einen bestätigten Fall eines Mahnbescheids gab es nicht. Was dann zu tun wäre:
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Also: kein Grund zur Panik.


----------



## dromeracer (28 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Also möchte nochmal kurz genau mein Fall zusammenfassen und schreiben was ich nun tuen werde.

1. Probemitgliedschaft für 1,99 gemacht
2. Am 24.09 wurden 81 Euro abgezogen > Beschwerde eMail
3. email von FF mit Antwort ich müsse schriftlich kündigen. 
4. Geld zurückgebucht
5. Schriftliche Kündigung geschrieben (zur Sicherheit)
6. eMail von FF beantwortet wenn ich Kündigungsbestätigung habe würde ich zahlen (werde ich aber natürlich nicht, will eh nur meine Bestätigung zur Sicherheit (können/werden mir ja daraus ja kein Strick drehen, schreiben eh an jeden von uns die selber Briefe) ) eMail geht dort eh unter
7. JETZT ABWARTEN
8. NICHTS mehr tuen, außer bei erneuten Geldeinzug zurückbuchen lassen und eventuelle Briefe abheften!

Alles richtig, oder?


Eine Frage noch zu obigen Beitrag? Spätestens nach 3 Jahren ist Schluss, ja? Das ist es verjährt?

Eigentlich muss man ja an diesen Verein kein Gedanken verschwenden oder aus Punkt 8 beachten?


----------



## Hippo (28 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ach was habe ich die Brieffreundschaft vermißt 
Kam doch heute abend wieder eine Sehnsuchtsmail an meine Freundin.
Diesmal aber die allerallerallerallerallerallerallerallerallerallerallerallerletzte Möglichkeit ...
Jetzt wird wieder Zuckerbrot und Peitsche ausgepackt


Sehr geehrte Frau XXXXXXXXXXXXXX,

trotz der Abgabe Ihrer Akte an unsere Prozessabteilung, haben Sie bislang nicht die Gelegenheit benutzt, die gegen Sie gerichtete Forderung zu begleichen. <<< wohl kein Platz mehr in der Prozessabteilung  Der geschuldete Betrag in Höhe von XXX,XX EUR steht immer noch zur Zahlung offen. Da wir Ihnen schon mehrmals geschrieben haben und hierauf keine Reaktion erhielten, können wir Ihr Zahlungsverhalten nur dahingehend deuten, dass Sie derzeit nicht über ausreichende Geldmittel verfügen, um die ausstehende Summe auf einmal zu bezahlen. <<< oder nicht zahlen wollen ...

Unsere Mandantschaft ist aus diesem Grund bereit, Ihnen eine sehr wohlwollende Ratenzahlung einzuräumen. Klicken Sie hierzu einfach auf "Antworten" in Ihrer Menüleiste und geben Sie den von
Ihnen monatlich darstellbaren Ratenbetrag ein und senden Sie die E-Mail umgehend an uns zurück. <<< Zuckerbrot 
Zögern Sie nicht, auch kleine Beträge anzugeben!
Wir werden uns für Ihren Vorschlag bei unserer Mandantschaft stark machen. Eventuell ist sogar die Reduzierung der Forderung möglich!
<<< noch zuckeriger 
Beachten Sie bitte, dass wir Ihnen diese Möglichkeit nur noch bis einschließlich

                                                                    XX.10.10

offen halten können!!

Sollte diese Frist ungenutzt verstreichen, ist der ratenweise Ausgleich, sowie die Reduzierung der Forderung nicht mehr möglich!
Wir sind für diesen Fall gehalten, dann den gesamten Betrag, wie angekündigt, mit gerichtlicher Hilfe einzufordern und ohne Kompromisse durchzusetzen. <<< Gaaaaaanz dicke Schaumgummikeule
Zahlung mit schuldbefreiender Wirkung können Sie unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens xxxxxxxxxxxxxx  <<< welche Schuld ? nur auf folgendes Konto überweisen (oder auf eine untenangeführte Bankverbindung):

                                                    Postbank (Giro)
                                                    Kontonummer: 5201807
                                                    Bankleitzahl: 70010080

Geben Sie unbedingt das Aktenzeichen  an und halten Sie unbedingt die gesetzte Frist ein!
hätten sie wohl gerne
Mit freundlicher Empfehlung

Auer Witte Thiel
Rechtsanwälte
Prozessabteilung

Bayerstraße 27, 80335 München
Tel.: +49 (089) 59 06 83 16
FAX: +49 (089) 59 06 83 145
Rechtsanwälte Auer Witte Thiel
[email protected]

Bankverbindung:

Deutschland: Postbank München: Kontonummer: 5 201 807  BLZ: 70010080
                      IBAN: DE76 7001 0080 0005 2018 07;  SWIFT (BIC) PBNKDEFF

Österreich:    Salzburg München Bank: Kontonummer: 100255 BLZ: 19645
                      IBAN: AT17 1964 5000 0010 0255;  SWIFT (BIC): RVSAAT2SSMB

Schweiz:        SWISS POST - PostFinance: Kontonummer: 40-635038-4 Clearing: 09000
                      IBAN:  CH77 0900 0000 4063 5038 4;  SWIFT: (BIC) POFICHBEXXX

Niederlande:  Rabobank Helmond: Kontonummer 1040.71.397
                      IBAN: NL30 RABO 0104 0713 97; SWIFT (BIC) RABONL2U

Diese E-Mail enthält vertrauliche und/oder rechtlich geschützte Informationen. Wenn Sie nicht der
richtige Adressat sind oder diese E-Mail irrtümlichhaben, informieren Sie bitte sofort den Absender
und vernichten Sie diese Mail. Das unerlaubte Kopieren sowie die unbefugte Weitergabe dieser Mail
ist nicht gestattet.

This e-mail may contain confidential and/or privileged information. If you are not the intended
recipient (or have received this e-mail in error) please notify the sender immediately and destroy
 this e-mail. Any unauthorized copying, disclosure or distribution of the material in this e-mail is
strictly forbidden.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:07:02 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:01:40 ----------




dromeracer schrieb:


> Alles richtig, oder?
> 
> 
> Eine Frage noch zu obigen Beitrag? Spätestens nach 3 Jahren ist Schluss, ja? Das ist es verjährt?
> ...



Soweit richtig und (!) sollte der absolut unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten daß wider Erwarten nach Einfrieren der Hölle doch noch ein Mahnbescheid kommen sollte - diesen *NICHT* einfach abheften sondern diesem ohne weitere Begründung widersprechen

LG Hippo


----------



## Antiscammer (29 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



			
				anwaltlicher Mahnpups schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Mandantschaft ist aus diesem Grund bereit, Ihnen eine sehr wohlwollende Ratenzahlung einzuräumen.



Wer auch hierauf nicht reagiert und nicht zahlt, kriegt von der ehrenwerten Mandanschaft noch eine viel bessere Ratenzahlung "eingeräumt"[TM]: 

Rate: € 0,00
Zeit (Monate): 0

:scherzkeks:



			
				dromeracer schrieb:
			
		

> Alles richtig, oder?



Sagen wir doch dauernd. Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.



			
				dromeracer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage noch zu obigen Beitrag? Spätestens nach 3 Jahren ist Schluss, ja? Das ist es verjährt?



Die sogenannte "Regelverjährung nach BGB" sieht so aus:

Verjährung tritt ein nach Ablauf von 3 vollen Kalenderjahren nach Ablauf des Jahrs, in dem die Forderung entstanden ist (bzw. der Verbraucher Kenntnis hatte).

Das heißt:


Alle Forderungen aus dem Jahre 2006 waren am 01.01.2010 (mit dem Silvestergongschlag) verjährt. Bis zum 31.12.2009 hätte der Forderungssteller hierfür Mahnbescheid oder Klage einreichen müssen.
Das kann er zwar rein theoretisch jetzt immer noch, aber dann müsste man nur widersprechen mit der "Verjährungseinrede", dann wäre die Sache gegessen. Grundsätzlich kann auch bei einer verjährten Forderung geklagt werden. Aber wenn der Beklagte die Verjährungseinrede bringt (das muss er allerdings von sich aus tun), dann prüft das Gericht den Anspruch nicht mehr in der Sache, sondern weist die Klage gleich ab. Es ist dann egal, ob der Anspruch früher einmal begründet war oder nicht.

Forderungen aus dem Jahre 2010 werden zum 01.01.2014 verjährt sein, wenn bis dahin nicht Mahnbescheid oder Klage ergangen ist.

Aber wir wissen ja: es kommt weder zum Mahnbescheid noch zur Klage, und selbst wenn, dann könnte man sich immer noch wehren.


----------



## dromeracer (29 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

@Antiscammer

Ist ja super. Also schön zurücklegen und über Briefe schmunzeln!


----------



## Peter110 (30 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hab auch wieder ein von AWT:

Sie haben bei unserer Mandantschaft ein sogenanntes Schnupper-Abo gewählt.Gemäß den von Ihnen akzeptierten allgemeinen Vertragsbedingungen sowie den hinweises auf der Startseite,verlängert sich dieses Angebot automatisch,wenn nicht zuvor die Kündigung ausgesprochen wird.

Und dann Bla Bla Bla wenn ich in 7Tagen nicht zahle,nehmen sie Hilfe vom gericht in ansruch.


glaubt Ihr da kommt ein Brief vom gericht,oder kommt jetzt die letzte chance nummer?


----------



## Antiscammer (30 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Peter110 schrieb:


> Sie haben bei unserer Mandantschaft ein sogenanntes Schnupper-Abo gewählt.



Die sollen mal bei Dir schnuppern. Da, wo es dunkel ist.:sun:



Peter110 schrieb:


> glaubt Ihr da kommt ein Brief vom gericht,oder kommt jetzt die letzte chance nummer?



Du wirst noch die letzte Chance kriegen. Danach die allerletzte, dann die allerallerletzte.

Dann die letzte anwaltliche Chance. Dann die allerletzte anwaltliche Chance. Dann die allerallerletzte anwaltliche Chance.

Dann die letzte anwaltliche außergerichtliche Mahnung vor Beitreibung durch den Bundesoberinkassorasselkasper. Dann die allerletzte... bla... unk:


----------



## Peter110 (30 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Wie siehts eingentlich mit einer Unterlassungsklage aus?

Ich mein is das gesetzlich vertretbar einen so anzumachen?

Jede Woche eine Brief von dehnen im Breifkasten zu haben,
mit drohnungen die nicht rechtens sind.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Lies mal:
Negative Feststellungsklage - Antispam Wiki

Du solltest Dir allerdings schon über das Prozesskostenrisiko im klaren sein.


----------



## dromeracer (30 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo

also meine per Post versendete Kündigung wurde angenommen und per eMail bestätigt. Wurde sogar gefragt ob mein Account deaktiviert werden soll.

Zahlen will ich dennoch nicht, oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (30 September 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Wenn Du zum Ende des Testzeitraums gekündigt hast, dann wäre nur der Testzeitraum zu bezahlen.


----------



## dromeracer (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Nein, habe aber innerhalb der ersten 9 Wochen gekündigt!


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Dann wären 9 Wochen zu bezahlen.


----------



## Shinchan6 (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo Leute.

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem. Habe vor knapp 3 Wochen dieses Testabo in Anspruch genommen. Hätte ich mich mal vorher schlau gemacht 
Ich war vielleicht zweimal eingeloggt, wenn überhaupt. Sogar auf StudiVz oder Facebook lernt man mehr Frauen kennen, und die sind sogar umsonst...

Naja, weiter zu meinem Problem, gestern sehe ich, wie 81 Euro von meinem Konto abgebucht wurden. Hab gleich ne Mail an Flirt-Fever geschrieben. Ich hatte sogar meinen Benutzernamen vergessen. Und habe gesagt, dass ich die 81Euro nicht zahlen werde. Hier erstmal die Antwort:



> [noparse]"Sehr geehrtes Mitglied,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben.
> 
> ...




Ich habe gestern das Geld zurückbuchen lassen. Dachte eigentlich ich hätte heute schon ne Mahnungsmail im Postkasten, aber vielleicht kommt diese ja per Post. Weiß nämlich leider nicht mehr, ob ich meine richtige Adresse bei der 1,99 Überweisung angegeben habe.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage, bin ich im Recht? Habe mal n Screenshot von der Testaboseite gemacht und da steht wirklich drunter, dass es sich verlängert, falls man nicht kündigt


[noparse]http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/8458/74285856.jpg[/noparse]


----------



## Hippo (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Mach Dir doch einfach mal die Mühe, ääh das Vergnügen Dir genau diesen Fred genußvoll zu Gemüte zu führen...


----------



## kreuzer (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

hi 
ich bin auch in die falle getappt ... und habe vor 2 tagen bemerkt das von meinen Konto 81 € abgebucht wurden. Ich hab mir das Forum mal angeschaut und scheint ja so zu sein das wenn ich das zurück buchen lasse und dann einfach nur Mahnungen sammle und nicht reagiere auf der sicheren Seite bin.... 

sollte ich da am besten noch kündigen oder kommt da im Endeffekt eh nix ?
wenn ja so ???


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

1. Maßnahme >>> Zurück*BUCHEN
*2. Maßnahme >>> Zurück*LEHNEN

*feddisch ...

öhm - Du hast doch den und vielleicht andere Threads gelesen ...
Oder willst Du ´ne Brieffreundschaft wie *diese hier* anfangen?


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Die Tatsache, dass sich der Zugang nach Ablauf des Testabos "automatisch" in ein kostenpflichtiges Dauerabo verlängern soll, muss sofort erkennbar auf der Angebots-Webseite stehen, und nicht nur in Kleinschrift bzw. nur in den AGB - sonst wird das nicht Vertragsbestandteil.

Wenn es schon keinen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine Zahlungspflicht, aber auch keine Notwendigkeit, irgend etwas zu kündigen. (Das ist allenfalls dann sinnvoll, wenn man noch in der Testzeit ist.)

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Das zeigt die Erfahrung aus der Beobachtung dieser Nutzlos-Abzockerszene seit bald 5 Jahren mit seitdem inzwischen weit über 1 Mio. Betroffenen in Deutschland.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## kreuzer (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Nein auf Brieffreundschaft bin ich nicht aus
will nur auf Nummer sicher gehen um in einem Jahr keine bösen Überraschungen zu erleben.
nadann mache ich das mal.
wie lange kommt denn da so gewöhnlich Mahnmüll ?


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ist nicht genau vorauszusagen. Meistens über mehrere Monate.


----------



## kreuzer (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

ok alle fragen sind geklärt 
danke


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Der mir bekannte Rekord liegt bei 25 nahezu gleichlautende Mahnschreiben innerhalb eines Jahres.

Die waren aber von einer anderen Kasperbude (auch eine dieser lächerlichen Buden, die sich auf Drohungen beschränken und noch kein einziges Mal das Risiko einging, Mahnbescheide zu beantragen oder die "Prozessabteilung" zum "prozessieren" zu veranlassen).


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



			
				Mahnblähung schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fordern Sie daher auf uns umgehend Ihre neue Anschrift mitzuteilen sollten dies nicht geschehen sind wir gezwungen eine Detektei zu beauftragen Sie Ausfindig zu machen die Kosten sind von Ihnen zu Zahlen.



Vorgeschlagene Antwort:



> In der Hundekacke 21
> 01234 Maulwurfshausen


----------



## physicus (10 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Zum besseren Verständnis von:


> In der Hundekacke 21
> 01234 Maulwurfshausen


empfehle ich:
http://www.journalist-und-optimist....n-wollte-wer-ihm-auf-den-kopf-gekackt-hat.JPG
Es ist das Bild eines Maulwurfes mit einem ziemlich anrüchigen Problem am Kopf bzw die Wikipeidazusammenfassung:
Vom kleinen Maulwurf, der wissen wollte, wer ihm auf den Kopf gemacht hat ? Wikipedia

LG 
P


----------



## JonnyDeadeye (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Jupp also hier auch nochmal ein prebyte-Opfer.
Ich weiß nicht wie ich nun verfahren soll hab folgende Email und auch nen Ähnlichen Brief bekommen.



> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> wir zeigen Ihnen der Ordnung halber nochmals an, dass wir die Firma Prebyte Media GmbH,
> Baumkirchnerstr. 4, 81673 München vertreten.
> ...



Fakt ist, ich hatte bis vor 1,5 oder 2 Jahren bei denen nen Account hab den gekündigt, aber weder ne Absage noch ne Zusage über die Löschung des Accounts bekommen und dachte - ok dann wird er wohl gelöscht sein.
Und nun jenes!

Nicht nur das der "Mahnbescheid" jetzt erst zugestellt wurde nein er wurde auch noch an die damalige Wohnadresse geschickt sprich an meine Eltern die nun ein wenig am Rad drehen.

Was kann ich tun?
Sollte ich den vorgefertigten Brief der Verbraucherzentralen http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/mediabig/111411A.rtf
hinschicken? 

Und wenn ja an wen überhaupt? An AWT oder prebyte?
Weil aussitzen wäre möglich wenn es an meine jetzige Postanschrift gesendet worden wäre, aber so drehen meine gutgläubigen Eltern da am Rad.

Wie kann ich denn erwirken, dass diese Anwaltskanzlei die folgenden Briefe mir zusendet?

MFG Deadeye



---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:02:15 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:54:18 ----------

Achja was ich vergas zu erwähnen ist, dass ich keinen Nachweis der schriftlichen Kündigung (Brief) mehr habe da es schon ein wenig zurück liegt.


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



JonnyDeadeye schrieb:


> Jupp also hier auch nochmal ein prebyte-Opfer.
> Ich weiß nicht wie ich nun verfahren soll



Ganz einfach:

Lies Dir diesen Thread in seiner ganzen epischen Breite durch.
Und richte Dir einen Nachsendeantrag ein wenn Du Deinen Eltern nicht klarmachen kannst daß das nur Müll ist den sie einfach ungelesen für Dich auf die Seite legen sollen.
Ansonsten - viel Spaß bei der sonst anfallenden >>> Brieffreundschaft <<<


----------



## Goblin (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



> Nicht nur das der "Mahnbescheid" jetzt erst zugestellt wurde


 
Bitte nicht Mahnbescheid und Mahnmüll in einen Topf werfen. Das stiftet hier nur Verwirrung

Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## JonnyDeadeye (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

@Hippo:

Also mit anderen Worten Suppenschüssel umfunkionieren als Pseudo-Blech-Helm Spaten nehmen und nen Schützengraben ausheben und verschanzen so ala bin net da und wenn nen Gerichtsbescheid eintrudelt einfach innerhalb der 14 Tage auf Widerspruch plädieren und abwarten.

Ok - achja nochmal danke für den Tipp mit dem Nachsendeantrag, da weiß ich was ich am Montag bei der Post einrichten werde.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:27:48 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:26:01 ----------

@Goblin: deswegen war des in Gänsefüßchen, nur Gerichte konnen Mahnbescheide aussenden und nicht die Leutchen von AWT - das hab ich schon durchgelesen gehabt  dennoch danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



JonnyDeadeye schrieb:


> und wenn nen Gerichtsbescheid eintrudelt einfach innerhalb der 14 Tage auf Widerspruch plädieren und abwarten.



Echte Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche sind extrem selten.  In fünf Jahren Aboabzocke
 hab ich erst  einige wenige  bei Millionen Betroffener gesehen

Die Dinger kosten nämlich 23€  per Vorkasse
>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



JonnyDeadeye schrieb:


> @Hippo:
> 
> Also mit anderen Worten Suppenschüssel umfunkionieren als Pseudo-Blech-Helm Spaten nehmen und nen Schützengraben ausheben und verschanzen so ala bin net da und wenn nen Gerichtsbescheid eintrudelt



Also bis da ein echter Mahnbescheid eintrudelt schätze ich mal daß Dein Suppenschüsselhelm durchgerostet und Dein Schützengraben zugewuchert ist ...


----------



## webwatcher (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Hippo schrieb:


> Also bis da ein echter Mahnbescheid eintrudelt schätze ich mal daß Dein Suppenschüsselhelm durchgerostet und Dein Schützengraben zugewuchert ist ...



empfehle immer im  Lotto zu spielen, da der Jackpot erheblich wahrscheinlicher ist


----------



## JonnyDeadeye (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Na dann *Suppenschüsseö aufsetz und mit Die Moorsoldaten frisch ans Werk geht* - nein aber danke.

Und falls der Härtefall kommen sollte kann ich mir ja dann immer noch Rechtsbeistand holen, weil nicht reagieren ist ja in dem Fall wie schweigen oder?

Also danke nochmalö bin jetzt sicher was ich mache - von mir bekommen sie die Kröten NICHT!


----------



## webwatcher (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



JonnyDeadeye schrieb:


> Und falls der Härtefall kommen sollte kann ich mir ja dann immer noch Rechtsbeistand holen, weil nicht reagieren ist ja in dem Fall wie schweigen oder?


Einem Mahnbescheid muß innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprochen werden. 

Das Werkzeug dafür:  ein Kugelschreiber um ein Kreuz auf dem Antwortbogen zu setzen, 
ein Briefumschlag  und  ein Gang damit zur Post.  

btw:  was machen wir, wenn der Jackpot bei dir eintrifft...


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ich schlage vor daß er ´nen *Caol Ila* ausgibt ...


----------



## JonnyDeadeye (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Och keine ahnung  ich glaubs aber eher nicht, wenn doch in dubio pro reo.
Denn ich glaube kaum das sie mir irgendwas nachweisen könnten (wüsste auch nicht was ) und somit steht Aussage gegen Aussage.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:59:01 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:58:20 ----------

Lecker Whiskey


----------



## webwatcher (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



JonnyDeadeye schrieb:


> und somit steht Aussage gegen Aussage.


Im Zivilrecht hat der Fordernde die alleinige Beweispflicht.


----------



## JonnyDeadeye (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Na umso besser :sun:


----------



## miraculix (17 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

hey guten tag leute  !!
jetzt war so lange ruhe lol kommt doch glat einen neue e-mail :wall:



> wir teilen Ihnen mit, dass wir die Erwirkung des Vollstreckungstitels gegen Sie im automatisierten
> Mahn- und Vollstreckungsverfahren bei dem für Sie zuständigen Amtsgericht nun eingeleitet haben.
> 
> Sobald uns der Vollstreckungstitel vorliegt, werden wir diesen an den für Sie zuständigen
> ...



es hört echt nicht auf:cry:


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



miraculix schrieb:


> A_W_T schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Sobald uns der Vollstreckungstitel vorliegt


oder


> wenn sie jetzt nicht zahlen, werden wir sie demnächst geteert und gefiedert (vielleicht!)


 :scherzkeks:


----------



## Hippo (17 Oktober 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Don´t panic ...
Da kommen noch je nach Einstellung des Mahnpupsroboters noch 10 + x mehr oder weniger gleichlautender Mahnpupsmails.
Aber mehr wird nicht passieren
Zurücklehnen und entspannen ist angesagt


----------



## thommy2406 (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

AWT haben bei mir postalisch nix erreicht nun beginnt das Telefon(stalking)inkasso.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



thommy2406 schrieb:


> AWT ... Telefoninkasso.


Da kannst mal sehen, was die Münchener für Kapazitäten haben. :scherzkeks:


----------



## thommy2406 (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Da kannst mal sehen, was die Münchener für Kapazitäten haben. :scherzkeks:


 
Als ich zu der Dame sagte haben Sie auch Beweise für ihre Forederung hat sie einfach aufgelegt.


----------



## Hippo (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Soll man das Geld dann faxen? :roll:


----------



## thommy2406 (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Hippo schrieb:


> Soll man das Geld dann faxen? :roll:


 
Und ausserdem wo haben die meine Nummer her? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Hippo (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*





Hitparade zum Ärgern von CCAs - Antispam Wiki

Könnte auch bei Inkassostalking funktionieren ...


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ich würde unbedingt das Geld per Fax schicken.


----------



## Seelenfresser (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

hi,
hab mich auch, dummerweise bei dem verein angemeldet, hät ich mal 10 mins recherachiert, aber ich bin nicht allein. 2 wochen sind vorbei, 81euro abgebucht. versucht zu kündigen..... generierte mail......... noch mal (bösere mail) mail...... generierte mail..........
nächster schritt : lastschrift zurückbuchen.......... abwarten ....... 
( scheint es sich nicht um einen gültigen vertrag zu handeln,: nur mailadresse und einen namen.= vertrag per mail.. ?? bestimmt nicht  nebenbei die abbuchung erfolgt als lastschrift mit nichtmal eine benachrichtigung  für den endverbraucher.  also mir  -.-) 

hier mal die mail : 
Hallo,
 es kann nicht sein, dass eine Antwort durch eine lediglich  generierte mail, erfolgt, da der Zeitpunkt zw. meiner mail und der von  mir erhaltenen mail nur wenige sekunden betragen hat. in meiner aller  ersten Mail an flirt-fever (Mitte Dezember) habe ich einen 14 tägigen  Testabo zugestimmt, nicht jedoch einen ganzen abonoment über mehrere  Monate. Auf der Startseite wird mit  einer „kostenlosen Anmeldung“  geworben und jeglichen Hinweis wird vermieden, dass es sich bei dieser  Seite um ein Abonnement mit laufenden Kosten  handelt. Selbst in den AGB  werden die Kosten nicht aufgeführt und auf  kein Abonnement verwiesen.  Diese Informationen sind lediglich in den “gesonderten   BGB-Informationen” enthalten, welche nur über Umwege  einsehbar sind.  Nach näheren Recherchen ist mir klar geworden, dass ich nicht der  einzige bin bei dem "fehlerhaft" abgebucht wurde.  Preisangaben sind  gesetzlich in der Preisangabenverordnung (PAngV)  geregelt. Hiernach  muss der Preis nach dem Grundsatz der Preisklarheit  und Preiswahrheit  dem Angebot oder der Werbung eindeutig zugeordnet,  leicht erkennbar und  deutlich lesbar oder sonst gut wahrnehmbar sein. Es besteht also der  Tatbestand der arglistigen Täuschung, welche strafbar ist. Die laufenden  Kosten wurden vor mir bewusst verschleiert bzw. versteckt. Ich werde  den Betrag selbst zurückbuchen und verlange das der Vertrag/Abo sofort   gekündigt bzw. mein Profil gelöscht werden soll. Nebenbei handelt es  sich um alle meiner erhaltenen Mail (eben bei flirtfever)  höchstwahrscheinlich um "Fakeaccounts", welche meist mit teueren  internetseiten etc verlinkt waren. Falls keine der entsprechenden  Schritte eingeleitet werden sollten, werde ich genötigt sein mich an  meinen Anwalt zu wenden bzw. an bekannte Boulvardzeitschriften um über  die dreiste Vorgehensweise der prebyte media ag bzw. dem flirtfever  unternehmen zu berichten.

mit freundlichen Grüßen,
M. Fischer 

p.s.  alle vor mir gesendeten Mails bzw. empfangenen werden dokumentiert und  als eventuelle Beweise aufbewahrt  


wie gesagt, geld zurückbuchen, warten........ ich hab ne menge foren durchstöbert.......... in keinem stand dann mal ein gerichtsvollzieher oder ähnliches vor der tür ^^ ..........von daher rechnen die damit dass sie genug angst und schrecken verbreiten dass einige doch zahlen werden..... nicht mit mir ;-P


----------



## Hippo (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Seelenfresser schrieb:


> ... in keinem stand dann mal ein gerichtsvollzieher oder ähnliches vor der tür ^^ ..........von daher rechnen die damit dass sie genug angst und schrecken verbreiten dass einige doch zahlen werden..... nicht mit mir ;-P



So isses 
Aber ich möchte trotzdem von Brieffreundschaften mit diesen Firmen abraten.
Denn wer nix sagt sagt auch nix falsches ...




http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Goblin (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



> hier mal die mail


Glaubst Du wirklich den Quatsch liesst da jemand ?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> und als eventuelle Beweise aufbewahrt


Es ist Aufgabe des Vorderungsstellers etwas zu beweisen,nicht Deine


> in keinem stand dann mal ein gerichtsvollzieher oder ähnliches vor der tür


Wie auch ? Der kommt erst wenn ein Vollstreckbarer Titel vorliegt 





> Es besteht also der Tatbestand der arglistigen Täuschung, welche strafbar ist


Ist sie nicht. Arglistige Täuschung ist reines Zivilrecht


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Goblin schrieb:


> Arglistige Täuschung ist reines Zivilrecht



Stimmt eigentlich nicht ganz. Bei konsequenter Anwendung des § 263 StGB (Betrug) ist mit einer arglistigen Täuschung im Fernabsatz eigentlich immer eine strafbare Betrugshandlung verbunden, denn der Täter stellt Tatsachen falsch dar bzw. unterlässt es, auf wichtige, wahre Tatsachen hinzuweisen. Der Übergang zur bewussten Täuschungshandlung ist jedoch fließend, und in Deutschland setzen die Staatsanwälte bei Wirtschaftsdelikten unangemessen hohe Hürden für die Zumessung des sogenannten "Vorsatzes". Daher hast Du de facto leider recht. Die Strafverfahren werden meistens eingestellt, während die Zivilrichter jedoch einen Zahlungsanspruch wegen arglistiger Täuschung verneinen.


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Strafverfahren werden meistens eingestellt...


...in Sachen  Prebyte Media GmbH (nicht AG, wie der Herr Fischer schrieb) werden konkret alle Verfahren eingestellt.



Antiscammer schrieb:


> ...während die Zivilrichter jedoch einen Zahlungsanspruch  wegen arglistiger Täuschung verneinen.


...was aber bei flirt-fever noch nicht festgestellt wurde. Insbesondere kann darauf verwiesen werden, dass die Preisangabe nicht wirklich geringfügig ist, wie man hier sieht: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/atta...t-fever-bucht-einfach-bei-mir-ab-74285856.jpg

Das mit den Fakeaccounts mag gelegentlich stimmen, ist aber nicht immer so. Bei um die 3 Mio. registrierten Nutzern schlüpfen vergleichsweise auch bei anderen Portalen dieser Art Werbeträger gern unter. Es steht aber schon in den AGB, dass der Anbieter das nicht wünscht.


----------



## Seelenfresser (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

hey, ich hab mir den brief aus mehreren foren innerhalb von 15 mins zusammenkopiert von daher passt schonmal das zeit/nutzen verhältnis. hm, also bisher dürften die ja keine adresse von mir haben bzw. haben die meine stadt, meinen ("personenbeschreibung") und was man auch immer aus einer lastschrift für daten gewinnen kann. hier mal meine frage: können die überhaupt "auf legalen" wege an meine eigentlich adresse kommen, bzw. wird diese durch das lastschriftverfahren ersichtlich. dumme frage, ich weiß, aber bisher hatte das für mich noch nie relevanz ^^ denn falls es durch das lastschriftverfahren nicht ersichtlich wird, naja wen sollen sie dann anschreiben ?? wenn ich denen einen brief schicke, haben sie die adresse auf jedenfall und können mich dann so  nerven ^^. bzw. wie kann ich es bewerkstelligen dass nicht weiterhin geld per lastschrift von mir abgebucht wird? (kein bock das immer zurückzubuchen) 

p.s. natürlich haben die meine mail nicht gelesen,....... falls doch sind 4 sekunden selbst wenn man alles list und  den standartspruch kopiert sehr schnll =)


----------



## Goblin (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



> wie kann ich es bewerkstelligen dass nicht weiterhin geld per lastschrift von mir abgebucht wird


Unberechtigte Lastschriften kann man innerhalb von 13 Monaten zurück geben. Sperren für einzelne Einreicher ist nicht möglich
Widerruf von Lastschriften - die "6-Wochen-Mär"


> wenn ich denen einen brief schicke


Man schickt Abzockern keine Liebesbriefe. Für Mahnmüll in Papierform gibts Mülltonnen


> falls doch sind 4 sekunden selbst wenn man alles list und den standartspruch kopiert sehr schnll


Einem Mailroboter ist es völlig schnuppe was Du ihm schreibst. Es kommt immer der selbe sinnlose Schrott zurück


----------



## Insider (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Seelenfresser schrieb:


> hier mal meine frage: können die überhaupt  "auf legalen" wege an meine eigentlich adresse kommen, bzw. wird diese  durch das lastschriftverfahren ersichtlich.


Ja, die Schönebecker erstatten deshalb auch gelegentlich Strafanzeige gegen einzelne Nutzer und gerade die Bankverbindung und die eMailadresse ermöglicht Rückfragen bei den Inhabern. Wenn dann die entsprechende Vernehmung erfolgt, liegt es am Vernehmungsgeschick des Beamten, dass er den Sachverhalt klärt. Die Prebyte kann das Ergebnis durch Akteneinsicht erhalten und kann dann ihr Forderungsmanagement (ernsthafter als üblich) gegen einen womöglich ermittelten Nutzer ausrichten.



Goblin schrieb:


> Unberechtigte Lastschriften kann man innerhalb von 13 Monaten zurück geben.


Das ist richtig! Nur hat der Nutzer hier vorher die Genehmigung erteilt und somit kann die Rückgabe auch als "Lastschriftreiterei" gewertet werden.



Goblin schrieb:


> Einem Mailroboter ist es völlig schnuppe was Du ihm schreibst. Es kommt immer der selbe sinnlose Schrott zurück


Auch das ist bei den üblichen Abofallenstellern zutreffend. Aber Prebyte macht das manuell - die arbeiten zwar mit vorgefertigten Blocksätzen aber die Einzelfälle werden vom Support in Schönebeck dezidiert bearbeitet. Interessant ist dabei immer wieder der eMailverkehr, den die Leutchens meinen führen zu müssen, bei dem regelmäßig ein schuldhaftes Verhalten der Nutzer schon von diesen selbst vorgebracht wird.

Eure anstehende Frage, warum ich pro flirt-fever schreibe: ganz einfach, ich stehe mit denen und mit A-W-T in Kontakt und hatte die Möglichkeit auf die Transparenz der Preisgestaltung und der AGB in gewisser Weise einwirken zu können. Die Probleme der Nutzer gehen mir dabei durchaus ein, doch das größte Problem ist immer noch der DAU, der die Thematik für sich erst ausgelöst hat. Warum hat denn der Herr Sellenfresser eigentlich falsche Daten bei der Anmeldung angegeben und macht sich dennoch jetzt halb ins Hemd, obwohl im klar sein sollte, dass er lediglich über die eMailadresse erreichbar ist?
Ach ja, eine Firma, die ein berechtigtes Interesse vorgibt, kann natürlich auch bei einer Bank erforschen lassen, welche Daten der Kontoinhaber hat. Somit bräuchte es die zuvor genannten Strafverfolger gar nicht. Doch soweit geht meinem Wissen nach das Engagement der Schönebecker wohl doch nicht, Anzeigen sind nämlich bequemer, billiger und erfolgversprechender.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Insider schrieb:


> doch das größte Problem ist immer noch der DAU, der die Thematik für sich erst ausgelöst hat. Warum hat denn der Herr Sellenfresser eigentlich falsche Daten bei der Anmeldung angegeben und macht sich dennoch jetzt halb ins Hemd, obwohl im klar sein sollte, dass er lediglich über die eMailadresse erreichbar ist?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern.
> *Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. *


----------



## Moebus (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo werte flirt fever opfer..
ich habe gestern meine kontoauszüge gecheckt und hab entdeckt das flirt fever mir 81 euro!! abgebucht hat.
meine frage jetzt kann ich das einfach zurückbuchen?
weil ich habe mich da im suff angemeldet mit dem 1,99 für 2 wochen Einmalzahlung war das sogar wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
und wenn ich von denen post bekomme oder die nochmal abbuchen 
soll ich dann wieder zurückbuchen lassen?
und soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen hab in der ganzen breite dieses forums^^ sollte ich auch nicht auf briefe antworten etc
bitte um eine schnelle antwort 
macht mir nämlich schon etwas kopfzerbrechen das ganze.
mfg
Martin

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:29:07 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:19:13 ----------

ach und was ich noch vergaß zu erwähnen ist.
das ich nicht mal weiß wie mein benutzername ist geschweige den mein passwort
oder mit welcher email addresse ich mich da angemeldet hab
hab denen gestern abend eine mail geschrieben 
weil ich wissen will wie mein benutzername und passwort ist.
und sollte ich das schriftlich kündigen? weil soll ja angeblich ein abo sein
kann ja sein das die dann immer wieder abbuchen.


----------



## Hippo (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Moebus schrieb:


> ... meine frage jetzt kann ich das einfach zurückbuchen?


Die Links in meiner Signatur lesen oder eins bis zwei Seiten im Thread zurückblättern.
Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist uns verboten



Moebus schrieb:


> ... weil ich habe mich da im suff angemeldet mit dem 1,99 für 2 wochen Einmalzahlung war das sogar wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


wenigstens ehrlich ...



Moebus schrieb:


> ...und wenn ich von denen post bekomme oder die nochmal abbuchen soll ich dann wieder zurückbuchen lassen?
> und soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen hab in der ganzen breite dieses forums^^ sollte ich auch nicht auf briefe antworten etc
> bitte um eine schnelle antwort


siehe Punkt eins



Moebus schrieb:


> ...macht mir nämlich schon etwas kopfzerbrechen das ganze.


... kleine Sünden straft der liebe Gott sofort, größere nach etwa 14 Tagen 



Moebus schrieb:


> ...hab denen gestern abend eine mail geschrieben  weil ich wissen will wie mein benutzername und passwort ist.


Das war nicht wirklich schlau 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



Moebus schrieb:


> ...und sollte ich das schriftlich kündigen? weil soll ja angeblich ein abo sein
> kann ja sein das die dann immer wieder abbuchen.


Siehe vorheriger Punkt


----------



## Moebus (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

ok vielen dank =) nach dem ich jetzt 1 seite zurück bin in diesem forum
weiß ich was ich zu tun hab =)
und ich hoffe nich das ich dann einer der wenigen bin die wirklich mal nen mahnbescheid bekommen^^


----------



## Hippo (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Gelle - lesen bildet 
Wieso "der wenigen" ...
Ich glaube Du wärst der Erste ...


----------



## Moebus (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

hab in nem anderen forum auch noch gelesen
und da ist drinnen gestanden 

_[Tatsachenbehauptung ohne nachvollziehbare Quellenangabe entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Simonn (28 Januar 2011)

*Flirtfair hat mir 239,40€ abgebucht !*

Hallo. Ich Bitte dringend um Hilfe und habe folgendes Problem:

( Ich weiß das es zu flirtfair schon mehrere Threads gab aber bei keinem  konnte ich etwas hilfreiches finden, was man tun sollte, wenn einem das  Geld schon abgebucht wurde )

Ich habe mir vor mehreren Monaten eine Probemitgliedschaft auf flirtfair.de für 1,99€ erstellt (bedauerlicherweise per Kreditkarte). Ich dachte das ich richtig gelesen habe und dort stand das nach Ablauf dieser 14 Tage diese Probemitgliedschaft beendet wird. Stattdessen wurde diese zu einer Premium-Mitgliedschaft verlängert! Da Ich meine Kontoauszüge nur selten kontrolliere ist mit Heute aufgefallen, dass mir am 26.10.10 und am 28.01.11 jeweils die Summe von 119,70€ abgebucht wurde! Ich traute meinen Augen nicht und es hat eine weile gedauert bis es mir dämmerte das das von flirtfair abgebucht wurde. Ich habe mich heute sofort auf der Seite angemeldet und meine angebliche "Premium - Mitgliedschaft" dort gekündigt. Jetzt steht dort das diese am 27.04.11 endet. Also werden mir wohl noch ein mal 119,70€ abgebucht. Ich bitte alle die das lesen inständig darum mir zu helfen mein Geld wiederzubekommen. Es war ein großer Fehler von mir auf diese Online - Abzocke hereinzufallen aber es ist nunmal passiert. Wenn ich auch nicht mein Geld wiederbekommen sollte so muss es doch eine Möglichkeit geben wenigstens die letzten noch anstehenden 119,70€ die ich bezahlen muss zu verhindern. Bitte helft mir !


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: Flirtfair hat mir 239,40€ abgebucht !*

Kennst du dich mit Lastschriften denn gar nicht aus? Das ist ganz einfach: manche Banken bieten es sogar schon online an - einfach zur Bank gehen und der Lastschrift widersprechen. In deinem Fall (da du ja nicht die Genehmigung für den "vollen" Preis erteilt hattest) kannst du sogar alle Buchungen wegen Widerspruch zurück holen. Wenn die Bank nachfragt, einfach mit der fehlenden Genehmigung begründen, fertig!


----------



## Simonn (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ok danke schonmal im vorraus für die rasche Antwort. Ich war soeben bei meiner Bank und die haben gesagt das der Geldbetrag der mir am 28.01.11 abgebucht wurde wohl wieder rückgängig gemacht wird aber sie nicht mehr an den Betrag der am 26.10.10 abgebucht wurde rankommen, weil der mehr als 6 Wochen zurückliegt...Naja und jetzt wird ja noch eine Abbuchung im April kommen die ich dann ebenfalls stornieren lassen werde. Ich müsste wohl mit der Polizei oder einem Rechtsanwalt in Kontakt treten um an das Geld vom 26.10.10 ranzukommen meinten die. Mit den Drohbriefen die kommen werden komme ich wohl klar, dass ist auf dieser Seite ja gut beschrieben meine ich. (Der Link dazu wäre super). Ich würde allerdings gerne wissen ob ich bis jetzt alles richtig gemacht habe oder ob ich noch was unternehmen kann.


----------



## technofreak (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Simonn schrieb:


> aber sie nicht mehr an den Betrag der am 26.10.10 abgebucht wurde rankommen, weil der mehr als 6 Wochen zurückliegt..


Das sechs  Wochen Bank(lügen)märchen 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html

>> Lastschrift - Antispam Wiki

Lass dich nicht mit dieser Falschbehauptung abspeisen. Nach der neuen SEPA Regelung 13 Monate.


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Simonn schrieb:


> Ich müsste wohl mit der Polizei oder einem Rechtsanwalt in Kontakt treten um an das Geld vom 26.10.10 ranzukommen meinten die.


DIE hat keine Ahnung, deren Auskunft ist falsch! Halte dich an die Links vom Technofreak und belehre deine Bank eines besseren. Allerdings hast du heute (Samstag) dort angerufen, gelle? Warte bis Montag und handle das mit deinem direkten Sachbearbeiter aus! Die Polizei ist gar nicht befugt, sich in diese Sache einzumischen!


----------



## Hippo (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Eins muß man ihnen lassen - sie versuchens immer wieder :sun:
Interessant die Frequenz. Letztes Jahr so im 8-Wochenabstand, aber vor Weihnachten wurde anscheinend das Geld knapp. Da kamen die Mails dann im 5-Tagesabstand und dann wieder im 8-Wochenabstand. Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.

Heute bei meiner Bekannten frisch auf den Tisch

*Von:* [email protected]  [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Gesendet:* Mittwoch, 2.  Februar 2011 
*An:* NAME@gmx.de
*Betreff:*  Aktenzeichen: XXXXXXXX; Prebyte Media GmbH./.NAME
​ Sehr geehrte Frau NAME,

wir teilen Ihnen mit, dass wir  die Erwirkung des Vollstreckungstitels gegen Sie im automatisierten Mahn- und  Vollstreckungsverfahren bei dem für Sie zuständigen Amtsgericht nun eingeleitet  haben.


Kalletaler Dreieck vorletzte Zeile >>> Triangelus kalletalus - Antispam Wiki



Sobald uns der Vollstreckungstitel vorliegt, werden wir diesen an  den für Sie zuständigen Gerichtsvollzieher weiterleiten.


Blöderweise hat da der Gesetzgeber zumindest einen NICHT WIDERSPROCHENEN Mahnbescheid oder einen verlorenen Prozeß dazwischen gesetzt



Diese  Maßnahme können Sie nur noch durch eine umgehende Zahlung i.H.v. EUR 6XX,XX  abwenden!


Weihnachten ist vorbei, Ostern noch nicht da und wer nicht brav ist bekommt vom Nikolaus die Rute und kein Geld




Mit freundlicher Empfehlung



aber immer noch freundlich 



Auer Witte  Thiel
Rechtsanwälte
Prozessabteilung




Die Banken wurden schon informiert, aber anscheinend sollten da noch mehr Betroffene schreiben


Deutschland: Postbank München: Kontonummer: 5 201 807  BLZ:  70010080
                      IBAN: DE76 7001 0080 0005 2018 07;  SWIFT  (BIC) PBNKDEFF

Österreich:    Salzburg München Bank: Kontonummer: 100255  BLZ: 19645
                      IBAN: AT17 1964 5000 0010 0255;  SWIFT  (BIC): RVSAAT2SSMB

Schweiz:        SWISS POST - PostFinance: Kontonummer:  40-635038-4 Clearing: 09000
                      IBAN:  CH77 0900 0000 4063  5038 4;  SWIFT: (BIC) POFICHBEXXX

Niederlande:  Rabobank Helmond:  Kontonummer 1040.71.397
                      IBAN: NL30 RABO 0104 0713 97;  SWIFT (BIC) RABONL2U


----------



## Swen (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Guten Tag 

ich habe genau das gleiche problemm mit FF, habe mir am 15.1.11 für 1,99 EURO den Testacc bestellt das geld wurde in den nächsten tagen auch abgebucht nur habe ich vorgestern dann eine abbuchung von 81 EURO erhalten die ich natürlich zurückbuchen habe lassen, bzw mein kto war soweit nicht gedeckt deshalb gab es eine Automatische Rückbuchung.

Da ich nun schon 30 Tage dort anmeldet bin, und die Testphase vorbei ist macht es jetzt noch Sinn wenn ich denen eine schriftliche kündigung sende ?
(Hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Briefverkehr oder Emailverkehr)  

Ich hoffe auf eine Antwort :-p

Mfg

( Thread wurde gelesen )


----------



## bernhard (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Nach 255 Beiträgen gibt es keine neuen Antworten.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Wenn Du kündigst, dann wird flirt-fever auf die Erfüllung des Vertrags bis zum Ende der vorgesehenen Restlaufzeit bestehen. D.h. 9 Wochen.

Wenn man nicht wusste, dass sich das Testabo automatisch zu einem Dauerabo für 9 Wochen verlängert, dann spricht man nicht von einer "Kündigung", sondern man widerspricht dem Vertrag mit der Begründung, dass man nicht in sofort erkennbarer Form gem. § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV sowie § 312c BGB i.V.m. Art. 246 EGBGB auf die Laufzeitkonditionen hingewiesen wurde. Hilfsweise erklärt man den Widerruf bei zugestellt erhaltener Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform.

Wenn man das nicht allein formulieren kann, lässt man sich von einem Anwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale helfen.


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht wusste, dass sich das Testabo automatisch zu einem Dauerabo für 9 Wochen verlängert...


Abgesehen davon, dass Prebyte nahezu nie wirklich ernsthaft versucht, seinen Gewinn gerichtlich durchzusetzen, stellt sich schon gelegentlich die Frage, wie viel Druck man haben muss, um die Hinweise nicht wahr zu nehmen. Deshalb nehme ich mal an, dass der Swen es schlichtweg verpennt hatte, während der Testphase fristgerecht zu kündigen.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Kommt drauf an, was für ein "Paket" er gebucht hat. Die Einmalzahlung, oder gleich den 9-Wochen-Tarif?

Aus dem Angebot der "Einmalzahlung" geht nicht transparent im Sinne des § 312c BGB hervor, dass sich das Angebot nach Ablauf automatisch zum 9-Wochen-Abo verlängern soll.

Gemäß geltender Rechtsprechung erfüllt ein solcher "Sternchen-Hinweis" nicht die Erfordernisse der transparenten Aufklärung über die Zahlungskonditionen. Eine entsprechende Klausel in den AGB wird dann auch nicht wirksamer Vertragsbestandteil. (§ 305c BGB, überraschende Klausel)

Die Beschreibung "Einmalzahlung" lässt den falschen Schluß zu, dass es sich um ein einmal gezahltes Testabo handelt, was nach Ablauf ohne weiteres Zutun endet. "April-April-*-Sternchenhinweise" werden so nicht zum wirksamen Vertragsbestandteil.

Hier kann der "Vertrag" m.E. wegen eines Einigungsmangels (§ 155 BGB) für nichtig erklärt werden.


----------



## Swen (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was für ein "Paket" er gebucht hat. Die Einmalzahlung, oder gleich den 9-Wochen-Tarif?
> 
> Aus dem Angebot der "Einmalzahlung" geht nicht transparent im Sinne des § 312c BGB hervor, dass sich das Angebot nach Ablauf automatisch zum 9-Wochen-Abo verlängern soll.
> 
> ...



Natürlich ging es um die Einmalzahlung.
Heute ist dann auch der erste Brief bzw die erste Mahnung bekommen.
Mit der Aufforderung ich sollte doch das Geld ( 81 EURO ) bis zum 31.02.11 
Überweisen. Dann würden auch keine zusätzlichen kosten entstehen
Werde in den Nächsten Tagen zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen, und Widerruf einlegen. Hier noch der Brief:


----------



## Hippo (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*





http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Alles weitere in den Links unten in meiner Signatur


----------



## sira71 (12 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

hi @ all!
auch ich bekomme die schöne post von auer witte thiel! 
dank den super tipps hier bin ich relativ locker!
meine frage nun..habe gerade wieder einen liebesbrief bekommen....die schreiben mir nun:
"Beachten Sie bitte auch, das unsere Kanzlei Vertragspartner der SCHUFA ist."
bekomme ich einen eintrag? oder ist auch das "heisse luft"?


----------



## Captain Picard (12 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



sira71 schrieb:


> ? oder ist auch das "heisse luft"?


noch nicht mal lauwarme


----------



## sira71 (12 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

:-p  danke


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



sira71 schrieb:


> "Beachten Sie bitte auch, das unsere Kanzlei Vertragspartner der SCHUFA ist."


Das darf diese Trümmertruppe auch ungestraft feststellen.
Es hat dieselbe Bedeutung wie z.B. eine Aussage "Beachten Sie bitte, dass wir auch von den dubiosesten Unternehmen wie Pornojodler und Gewinnbimmelbutzen Inkassoaufträge annehmen, denn pecunia non olet".
Sollte diese "Spezialisten" jedoch direkt mit einem Schufaeintrag drohen, würde ich zumindest mal die Schufa "vorwarnen". 

Aber da tut sich erfahrungsgemäß nichts!


----------



## Hippo (12 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

A-W-T hat grade die Drittverwendung der Adressen laufen.
Bei meiner Bekannten versuchen sie aktuell eine bereits lange (wenn sie denn je bestanden hätte) Forderung zu reaktivieren.


----------



## sira71 (12 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Sollte diese "Spezialisten" jedoch direkt mit einem Schufaeintrag drohen, würde ich zumindest mal die Schufa "vorwarnen".



 *lach* na DAS ist mal eine idee!! das mache ich sofort! :-D
danke nochmal für eure antworten!! :-p


----------



## Swen (23 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*







---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:39:24 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:36:21 ----------




Swen schrieb:


>




Die nächsten zwei schreiben sind gekommen.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



			
				Auer-Witte-Thiel schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Fristablauf werden wir eine gerichtliche Klärung herbeiführen müssen


Darauf warten wir seit Jahren. Wenn sie es doch endlich mal tun würden


----------



## Swen (23 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Darauf warten wir seit Jahren. Wenn sie es doch endlich mal tun würden




Achja bei Brief/Foto nummer 2, ging es um das schreiben das ich ihnen geschickt habe. Seit ihr wirklich sicher das es nie zu einer gerichtlichen Klärung kommen wird ?



> Sehr  geehrte Damen und Herren
> 
> 
> In Ihrem Schreiben vom 21.2.2011 machen sie eine Forderung von 81 Euro aufgrund eines kostenpflichtigen Dienstleistungsvertrags geltend.
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Swen schrieb:


> Seit ihr wirklich sicher das es nie zu einer gerichtlichen Klärung kommen wird ?


In über fünf Jahren haben  Abofallenbetreiber es bei Millionen  Betroffener  ca ein
 halbes Dutzend mal versucht ( wobei  das letzte Mal schon länger zurückliegt) und 
 sind jedes mal auf die Fresse geflogen.

Warum sollten sie es ausgerechnet bei  dir nochmal versuchen?


----------



## Swen (23 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> In über fünf Jahren haben  Abofallenbetreiber es bei Millionen  Betroffener  ca ein
> halbes Dutzend mal versucht ( wobei  das letzte Mal schon länger zurückliegt) und
> sind jedes mal auf die Fresse geflogen.
> 
> Warum sollten sie es ausgerechnet bei  dir nochmal versuchen?



das habe ich mir natürlich auch gedacht, wollte zur sicherheit nur nochmal nachfragen evtl hätte es ja in der letzten zeit so ein paar fälle gegeben die vor gericht gelandet sind. Wie ist das den bei den leuten die jetzt diese 132,96 EURO zahlen ? der vertrag wird ja dann weiter laufen oder, ist der mit der zahlung an die Auer Witte Thiel Anwälte gekündigt ?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



> Sollten Sie trotz der übersandten Unterlagen der Auffassung sein, das Angebot nicht
> genutzt zu haben, so ersuchen wir Sie höflich uns dies schriftlich zu bestätigen und eine
> Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen der mißbräuchlichen Nutzung Ihrer Daten zu erstatten.
> Wenn uns Ihre Bestätigung und eine Ablichtung der Strafanzeige vorliegen, können wir
> das Inkassoverfahren gegen Sie unterbrechen.


Ich frage mich immer, was diese albernen Ratschläge sollen. Nach deren Auffassung hat ja ihre Mandantschaft den Schaden. Dann sollten die wohl auch Anzeige erstatten, aber da haben wir dann wieder das Problem mit dem Teufel und dem Weihwasser...



Swen schrieb:


> Wie ist das den bei den leuten die jetzt diese 132,96 EURO zahlen ? der vertrag wird ja dann weiter laufen oder, ist der mit der zahlung an die Auer Witte Thiel Anwälte gekündigt ?



Grundsätzlich begründet das Bezahlen einer unberechtigten Forderung noch kein Vertragsverhältnis. Insofern müsste man sehen, ob die sich auf die eigenartige Argumentation vo AWT eingelassen haben und das Vertragsverhältnis überhaupt anerkennen. Die Gegenseite sieht das Bezahlen gerne als Beleg für ein bestehendes Vertragsverhältnis und dann müsste natürlich separat gekündigt werden. Wer einfach bezahlt um dann Ruhe zu haben, macht so gesehen auch einen Fehler.


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Swen schrieb:


> der vertrag wird ja dann weiter laufen oder, ist der mit der zahlung an die Auer Witte Thiel Anwälte gekündigt ?


Nicht zwingend! Aber womöglich ist dein Account längst off.



Swen schrieb:


> ...habe mir am 15.1.11 für 1,99 EURO den Testacc  bestellt
> 
> mein kto war soweit nicht gedeckt deshalb gab es eine Automatische  Rückbuchung.


Logg dich doch mal ein, dann weißt du´s.




haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> A-W-T schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist hier nicht so, in Schönebeck neigt man gelegentlich dazu, selbst tätig sein zu wollen.

A-W-T haben diesen Textblock der Vollständigkeit wegen drin. Nicht wenige Leutchenz zahlen nämlich lieber, als dass sie sich auf die Behörden ein- und ihre eigenen Probleme durchleuchten lassen. Und schon geht die Rechnung auf.


----------



## sira71 (24 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

hi @ all....
ich bin gerade aus allen wolken gefallen!
auer witte thiel haben bei meinen ELTERN angerufen!! ich habe die nummer meiner eltern definitiv NICHT bei meiner dähmlichen flirt-fever anmeldung angegeben!!!ich habe eine eigene nummer!!
woher haben die die nummer??? ich natürlich sofort zurück gerufen und denen gesagt das sie das in zukunft unterlassen sollen....die olle puns am telefon hat mich kaum zu wort kommen lassen..gemeint ich hätte die nummer dann wohl angegeben....das ist NICHT so!!!!bin dann ein wenig energischer geworden!hab geschimpft und dann aufgelegt!gott mir zittern noch die hände......ist das normal das die anrufen?????


----------



## Goblin (24 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ungebetene Anrufe kann man durch die "auflegen Taste" sehr praktisch beenden. Warum unterhaltet ihr euch alle mit diesen Typen ?


----------



## Antiscammer (24 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Grundsätzlich fängt man am Telefon keine Diskussionen mit unseriösen Forderungsstellern an.

Man ruft grundsätzlich keine albernen Hotlines von Abzockern oder ihren Anwälten oder was auch immer an.

Ebenso gut kann man mit einer Parkuhr über Einsteins Relativitätstheorie diskutieren.

Wenn man denen irgendwelche Belästigungen untersagen will, dann tut man das mit nachweislicher Zustellung, d.h. per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Das müssten Deine Eltern tun, als Anschlussinhaber.

Die Nummer können sie aus irgendeinem Auskunftsverzeichnis her haben, wahrscheinlich haben sie mit Rückwärtssuche unter der Adresse geguckt.

Du selbst musst überhaupt nichts. Man fängt auch keine Brieffreundschaften mit unseriösen Forderungsstellern oder ihren Anwälten an. Dazu hat man keine Rechtspflicht.

Mahnungen ignorieren und basta. Wenn die was wollen, sollen sie vor Gericht klagen. Das aber tun sie nicht. Die wissen auch warum.


----------



## sira71 (24 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

ganz einfach....weil man in dem moment WIEDER verunsichert ist.....und man vielleicht in dem moment kopflos ist...wie bei der anmeldung von flirt-fever...."wir" SIND dann eben verunsichert!!!ich kann damit eben einfach ziemlich schlecht umgehen!sorry aber ist so...ich weiß ich habe selber schuld an dem ganzen mist.....und deswegen bin ich auch SEHR dankbar das es diese seite gibt die MICH in solchen momenten wieder runter holt und mich beruhigt!


----------



## Hippo (24 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Goblin - die haben bei den *Eltern* angerufen die vermutlich weder von der Geschichte an sich noch über die speziellen Inkassopupser im speziellen. 
Daß Sira da dann angerufen hat ist der momentanen Wut geschuldet.

Aber in der Tat ist das eine neue Qualität der Mahnpupserei.
Ich kann mich grad spontan nicht erinnern daß AWT schon nachtelefoniert hatte. 
Das zeigt aber um so mehr die Hilflosigkeit der Mahnpupser 
Wenn die nur den Hauch einer Chance sähen auf legale Weise an ihr Geld zu kommen würden sie vor Gericht gehen und klagen.



sira71 schrieb:


> ... das es diese seite gibt die MICH in solchen momenten wieder runter holt und mich beruhigt!



*TackerrausholundSiramaluntenamBodenfesttackert*


----------



## sira71 (24 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

danke dir Antiscammer!! Und wieder hast du mich beruhigt!!! DANKE!!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Reducal schrieb:


> A-W-T haben diesen Textblock der Vollständigkeit wegen drin. Nicht wenige Leutchenz zahlen nämlich lieber, als dass sie sich auf die Behörden ein- und ihre eigenen Probleme durchleuchten lassen. Und schon geht die Rechnung auf.


Ja natürlich ist das ein Teil der Drohgebärde. Genauso wie der Blödsinn mit der Erwirkung eines vollstreckbaren Titels. Dass ich als Anspruchsgegner eine ganze Reihe an Möglichkeiten habe, das recht simpel zu verhindern, lassen die in Ihren Schreiben dann elegant außen vor. Für mich geht das über die normale Geltendmachung einer Forderung etwas zu weit hinaus.

@sira71:
http://www.juraforum.de/gesetze/bdsg/34-auskunft-an-den-betroffenen


----------



## sira71 (24 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

ich wünschte ich hätte nur EIN WENIG von eurer Lockerheit!!!
ohne euch hätte ich schon längst bezahlt das könnt ihr mir glauben!!


----------



## technofreak (24 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



sira71 schrieb:


> ich wünschte ich hätte nur EIN WENIG von eurer Lockerheit!!!


Wenn man 5 Jahre lang Aboabzocke beobachtet hat, weiß man,  wer/ was sich hinter 
solchen Mahndrohtheater verbirgt : Ein Kasperle  



sira71 schrieb:


> ohne euch hätte ich schon längst bezahlt das könnt ihr mir glauben!!


Genau darauf  basiert das "Geschäftsmodell": Angst erzeugen


----------



## Antiscammer (24 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

In Frankreich wären solche Geschäftspraktiken regelrecht strafbar.

Und wenn sie dort nicht strafbar wären, und so üblich wie in Deutschland, dann würden dort längst Steine durch gewisse Fensterscheiben fliegen.

Aber in Deutschland lassen sich alle alles gefallen und wählen immer wieder die, die das zu verantworten haben.


----------



## Hippo (24 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



sira71 schrieb:


> ich wünschte ich hätte nur EIN WENIG von eurer Lockerheit!!!
> ohne euch hätte ich schon längst bezahlt das könnt ihr mir glauben!!



War bei meiner Bekannten auch so, da war ich knapp davor zur Bank zu gehen und ganz inoffiziell (am Dorf geht sowas :roll:  ) denen zu verbieten an AWT was zu überweisen weil sie war sowas von ängstlich daß ich schon befürchtet habe sie zahlt heimlich nur damit die Mahnpupserei aufhört.


----------



## sira71 (24 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Das ist einfach alles IRRE!!!! Mir tun nur die ganzen Menschen leid die diese Seite hier NICHT kennen!!! 

Das kostet AWT aber doch auch alles Geld?! Alleine die Telefonnummern von Familienangehörigen rausfinden!! Lebe auch aufm Dorf und es gibt VIELE mit meinem Nachnamen hier....ob die alle angerufen haben???


----------



## Antiscammer (24 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ist wahrscheinlich gar nicht nötig. Es gibt etliche Möglichkeiten, solche Informationen zu beschaffen.

Nur so eine Idee: Google mal nach Deiner Mailadresse.


----------



## sira71 (28 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

hi @ all!
Heute haben AWT *wieder* bei meinen Eltern angerufen!
Da werden alte Leute belästigt das sie mir ausrichten sollen ich möchte bitte Überweisen....mein Dad wusste von NIX! Er hat die "gute" Frau gefragt wieviel ich zu Überweisen hätte.....sie sagte sie dürfe das EIGENTLICH gar nicht sagen aber es wären 140 Euronen!
Es ist UNGLAUBLICH!!!! 
Das diesen Menschen nicht das Handwerk gelegt werden kann!
Meine Eltern sind an die 80 Jahre...."Kind hast du Probleme?"
:willnicht::schuettel:


----------



## Antiscammer (28 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Du hast nur 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder aussitzen (irgendwann wird den Auerhähnen das auch zu langweilig...), oder aber mit negativer Feststellungsklage kontern. Da gibt es allerdings ein gewisses Prozesskostenrisiko.


----------



## sira71 (28 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

nööö....ich mach da nix...ich bin auch noch gaaanz entspannt von eurem letzten "trösten"......soll ich euch hier weiter auf dem laufenden halten?? 
erst briefe....dann anrufe....das nächste mal vor der tür??


----------



## Hippo (28 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Na DAS wäre der Oberhammer ...
... aber bisher noch nicht vorgekommen

Und auf dem Laufenden halten - aber sicher !


----------



## Antiscammer (28 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Selbstverständlich kannst Du uns auf dem Laufenden halten.

Inkassobüros von Abzockern kommen nicht vor die Tür. Selbst, wenn die das wirklich wollten: die müssten bundesweit bei allen "Schuldnern" rumfahren, und das wegen irgendwelcher Bagatellforderungen. Da setzt sich keiner wegen 100 Euro ins Auto und fährt hunderte von Kilometern durch die Staus und Baustellen.

Eher gibt es die wundersame Auferstehung von Knut, dem Eisbär. als dass da ein Inkassofritze vor der Tür steht.
Und - selbst wenn:
Inkassobüros haben kein Recht, die Wohnung zu betreten. Ein Inkassobüro ist kein Gerichtsvollzieher. Es hat etwa die Rechte einer Kakerlake.
Man kann ihnen die Tür vor der Nase zuschlagen. Sollte bereits die Nase in der Tür gewesen sein - Pech. Umso schlimmer für die Nase. :sun:


----------



## mr.555 (29 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

So auch ich habe mich da mal angemeldet, ohne vorher nachzudenken. :wall:

habe aber dummerweise nach einer Woche eine Kündigung geschickt, da ich keine Lust mehr auf die seite hatte und mein Konto gelöscht haben wollte. wusste aber da noch nichts von dem 3 montsabo für die Seite.

habe aber durch die Kündigung über aboalarm.de ja einen Vertrag gekündigt. was tue ich jetzt?

heute kam das erste schreiben.

Habe mir die 81 euro auf mien konto zurückbegucht.


----------



## Goblin (29 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



> was tue ich jetzt?


Die anderen Beiträge lesen und das schöne Wetter genießen


----------



## mr.555 (29 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Goblin schrieb:


> Die anderen Beiträge lesen und das schöne Wetter genießen



trotz abgeschickter kündigung durch aboalarm.de?


----------



## Goblin (29 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



> *Zeige ich durch eine Anfechtung/Widerruf denn nicht, dass ich einen Vertrag dem Grunde nach anerkenne?
> *Nöö, man kann ruhig mehrfach auf die Leiche schießen. Wer auf Nummer sichergehen will, schreibt halt „hilfsweise“ oder „vorsorglich“; zwingend notwendig ist das nicht.


----------



## mr.555 (29 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Es ist ja keine Anfechtung und kein Wiederruf. Sondern eine KÜNDIGUNG. ISt das nicht was anderes? 

flirt-fever.de Mitgliedschaft kündigen: Gratis Kündigungsschreiben mit Anschrift (Muster / Vorlage / Vordruck mit Adresse). SOFORT & EINFACH kündigen


----------



## Antiscammer (29 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Das ist etwas anderes. Und daher soll man auch bitte keine unqualifizierten Musterschreibseleien amateurhaft arbeitender Verbraucherschutzseiten losschicken.

Wenn man das Wort "Kündigung" in den Mund nimmt, dann erkennt man damit möglicherweise indirekt an, dass es überhaupt einen wirksamen Vertrag gegeben hat.

Aber das will man doch gar nicht. In Wirklichkeit will man bestreiten, dass es überhaupt einen gültigen Vertrag gegeben hatte.

Daher spricht man (wenn überhaupt) dann von Anfechtung bzw. Bestreiten eines wirksamen Vertrags aufgrund von Irrtum und arglistiger Täuschung bei überraschender Klausel. Alles andere ist Murks.

Wenn man von "Kündigung" spricht, dann wird der Abzocker kommen und verlangen, dass der Vertrag dann bis zum Ende der vorgesehenen Laufzeit-Frist erfüllt wird. Dann muss man zahlen, weil eine Kündigung immer nur zu bestimmten, im Vertrag vereinbarten Fristen möglich ist. Eine "Kündigung, einfach so und sofort", gibt es nicht.
Ein typischer Laienfehler.

In so einer Sache hat man zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder man reagiert gar nicht und zahlt auch nicht. Dann gibt es ein paar böse Droh- und Mahnschreiben, und danach wird die Sache von selbst einschlafen. Entgegen der Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben gibt es keine Gerichtsverfahren, und selbst dann könnte man sich mit einem Anwalt wehren, höchstwahrscheinlich mit Erfolg.

Oder man geht zur Verbraucherzentrale oder zum Anwalt und lässt sich dort ein Schreiben aufsetzen. Aber auch dann ist nicht gesagt, dass man dann keine Mahnungen mehr kriegt. 

Wie auch immer: klagen werden die nicht.


----------



## mr.555 (29 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Also muss ich jetzt zahlen, weil ich gekündigt habe?


----------



## mr.555 (29 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



mr.555 schrieb:


> Also muss ich jetzt zahlen, weil ich gekündigt habe?



Achso also kann nichts passieren, trotz Kündigung? Ich hoffe mal. denn formal erkenne ich den vertrag ja damit an. 

ja der brief geht morgen zur verbraucherschutzzentrale, also als kopie.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



mr.555 schrieb:


> Achso also kann nichts passieren, trotz Kündigung? Ich hoffe mal. denn formal erkenne ich den vertrag ja damit an.



Wir raten von einer Kündigung ab, wenn man in Wirklichkeit den Vertrag anfechten wollte.

Eine Garantie geben wir hier nicht ab.
Schon gleich gar nicht dann, wenn man vorher genau das Gegenteil von dem gemacht hat, was wir hier empfehlen, und dann aber danach erst hier herein gegackert kommt.



mr.555 schrieb:


> ja der brief geht morgen zur verbraucherschutzzentrale, also als kopie.



Und? Was sollen die jetzt noch damit machen?
Die Kündigung ist ja bereits rausgegangen.


----------



## mr.555 (29 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

scheiß blinder aktionismus. dann muss ich wohl zahlen. :cry:


----------



## Antiscammer (29 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Oder erstmal Verbraucherberatung fragen. Kostet 15 Euro und ist vielleicht billiger.


----------



## Hippo (29 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Oder bei guten Nerven erstmal garnix mehr machen.
Aber wie gesagt nur bei guten Nerven.
Wenn dann wider Erwarten ein Mahnbescheid kommen sollte weil die Typen meinen wegen Deiner Kündigung einen solchen riskieren zu müssen - widersprechen und wieder nix weiter tun.
Ich denke das Risiko daß die dann klagen dürfte gegen Null gehen.
Der VZ traue ich persönlich nicht wirklich.
Außer Du hörst Dir an was die zu sagen haben und berichtest hier nochmal BEVOR Du wieder in blinden Aktionismus verfällst


----------



## DumbnConfused (31 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Guten Tag erstmal,

Also ich habe nun auch diesen fatalen Fehler begangen. So wie ich dass jetzt hier verstanden habe kostet mich das ganze nichts wenn ich mich lediglich dort registriert habe? Oder liege ich damit jetzt total falsch?

mfg


----------



## Hippo (31 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Wenn Du nicht reagierst und die Mahnpupse entsorgst darfst Du Dein Geld behalten.
Im übrigen empfehle ich die Lektüre der Links in meiner Signatur


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



DumbnConfused schrieb:


> So wie ich dass jetzt hier verstanden habe kostet mich das ganze nichts wenn ich mich lediglich dort registriert habe?


Kommt darauf an, wie weit du dich registriert hast.


nur mit der eMailadresse zur kostenlosen Testmitgliedschaft
mit den vollständigen Daten und dem Einverständnis zum Lastschriftverfahren für die 14tägige 1,99-Mitgliedschaft
manuelles oder automatisches Upgrade zum Vollaccount


----------



## DumbnConfused (31 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Also meines wissens hab ich mich nur registriert. Einer Testwoche, um Mails oder der Gleichen, zu lesen von 1,99€ habe ich mMn nicht (aber wer weiss das schon genau :roll. So bin ich ja erst darauf gekommen weil ich heute mal reingeschaut hab und mir das mit der bezahlerei verdächtig vor kam. Angemeldet hab ich mich übrigens am 28.03. also ist das mit den Wochen noch nicht durch. Hab auch schon dem support geschrieben dass mein Acc. umgehen restlos zu löschen ist, aber ich denke icht dass es hilft.


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



DumbnConfused schrieb:


> Also meines wissens hab ich mich nur registriert. Einer Testwoche, um Mails oder der Gleichen, zu lesen von 1,99€ habe ich mMn nicht (aber wer weiss das schon genau :roll. So bin ich ja erst darauf gekommen weil ich heute mal reingeschaut hab und mir das mit der bezahlerei verdächtig vor kam. Angemeldet hab ich mich übrigens am 28.03. also ist das mit den Wochen noch nicht durch. Hab auch schon dem support geschrieben dass mein Acc. umgehen restlos zu löschen ist, aber ich denke icht dass es hilft.


Dann hast du dich zum vollen Paket angemeldet, siehe > HIER <. Wenn du das nicht willst, dann solltest du rechtzeitig in der 1,99-€-Testphase kündigen. Nutze den Kündigungsweg im Web, da eMails nicht akzeptiert werden oder schreibe einen Brief per Einschreiben. Warum das so ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da hat der Anbieter eine sehr eigene Rechtsauffassung.


----------



## DumbnConfused (31 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Aaargh! Naja man muss sich wohl erst am Bügeleisen verbrennen um sich zu merken dass es heiss ist. Nun gut da muss ich wohl durch

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:54:51 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:47:11 ----------

Moment! Da steht wenn ich diesen Button "Bankeinzug" betätige, was ich nicht getan habe. Sry für den Doppelpost ich find den Edith Knopp nicht. Ist denn nun egal ob ich da drauf drücke zwecks den AGB's die ich bestätigt habe? Sry für die Mühe aber ich will einfach nur sicher gehen.


----------



## Hippo (31 März 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Was turnst Du denn immer noch dort rum?


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



DumbnConfused schrieb:


> Da steht wenn ich diesen Button "Bankeinzug" betätige, was ich nicht getan habe.


Dann wäre es Meiner Meinung nicht möglich, den 1,99-€-Zugang zu buchen. Dass Websites nicht in Stein gemeißelt sind und die Buchungen auch auf unterschiedliche Weise entstehen können, dürfte dabei klar sein.

Aber was steht denn da?


			
				flirt-fever schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Zustandekommen des Vertrages
> Der Vertrag zwischen dem Nutzer und der Prebyte Media GmbH, Baumkirchnerstraße 4, 81673 München, über die Dienstleistungen (Service) im Rahmen der Single-Plattform "flirt-fever.de" kommt zustande, wenn der Nutzer die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen auf der betreffenden Anmeldeseite ("Authentifizierung") der Internetseite "flirt-fever.de" mittels Mausklick (Häkchen) akzeptiert und nach Eintrag der weiteren Pflichtangaben in das Anmeldeformular (insbesondere Namen, Adresse, *Kontoverbindung oder Handyfreischaltcode*) den Absende-Button betätigt.


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nutze den Kündigungsweg im Web, da eMails nicht akzeptiert werden oder schreibe einen Brief per Einschreiben.


Ob es im Web eine Kündigungsmöglichkeit gibt, weiß ich nicht, da ich derzeit keine aktive Anmeldung zum Vollaccount zu laufen habe.

Den Verbraucherinformationen kann heute folgendes entnommen werden:





			
				flirt-fever schrieb:
			
		

> *6. Laufzeit, Kündigung*
> 
> Der Vertrag über die Nutzung kostenloser Dienste  ist jederzeit mit sofortiger Wirkung kündbar. Wird der Vertrag über  kostenpflichtige Services nicht gekündigt, dann verlängert er sich um  neun Wochen. Der Vertrag verlängert sich danach um jeweils weitere neun  Wochen, wenn der Nutzer nicht vor Ablauf der jeweiligen  Verlängerungszeiträume kündigt. Die Kündigung zum Ende der Testphase ist  ohne Einhaltung einer Frist möglich, danach beträgt die Kündigungsfrist  14 Tage zum Ablauf der Verlängerungszeiträume. 									  Der Vertrag, bei dem die Zahlung per Handypayment erfolgt,  hat abweichend eine Mindestlaufzeit von sieben Tagen und verlängert sich  um jeweils weitere sieben Tage, wenn er nicht vor Ablauf gekündigt  wird.


und dann





			
				flirt-fever schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kündigung, die Angaben zur zweifelsfreien Identifizierung des  Nutzers enthalten muss (Name, Vorname, Anschrift, Benutzername, bei  flirt-fever  registrierte Emailadresse, Unterschrift) ist schriftlich  per Post oder Fax zu richten an: Prebyte Media GmbH, Friedrichstraße 55,  D-39218 Schönebeck oder Fax: + 49 (0) 1805 - 36 25 37 (14 ct./Min. aus  dt. Festnetz, Mobil max. 42 ct./Min.)


Das bedeutet dem Anschein nach, dass man keinen Kündigungsweg im Web bereit stellt und dass Kündigungen per eMail nicht akzeptiert sind.

Man macht es dem Kunden also absichtlich schwer, den Vertrag vorzeitig/rechtzeitig zu beenden, bevor das Vollaccount-Upgrade einsetzt.



> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nutze den Kündigungsweg im Web
> ...


Also das gab es tatsächlich mal, jetzt schon seit längerem aber nimmer.


----------



## sira71 (4 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hi @ all!
Ach ich habe heute mal eine Mail bekommen....mal ganz was anderes.....


Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,

auf unsere bisherigen Mahnungen haben Sie nicht reagiert und keine Zahlungen geleistet.
Obwohl wir Ihnen sogar die Möglichkeit eingeräumt haben, die Forderung erst einen Monat
später zu begleichen oder in angemessenen monatlichen Raten abzubezahlen, haben Sie es
nicht für nötig befunden, Ihre Schuld bei unserer Mandantschaft zu tilgen.
Sie zwingen uns damit, die Akte an unsere Prozessabteilung weiterzugeben. Dort wird das
gerichtliche Verfahren gegen Sie vorbereitet, von dort aus wird der gerichtliche Vollstreckungstitel
erwirkt und es werden auch die erforderlichen Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen zur
Durchsetzung der Forderung unserer Mandantschaft eingeleitet. Hierdurch werden weitere
Gerichtskosten, Anwaltsgebühren und Gerichtsvollzieherauslagen anfallen. Diese werden die
Forderungen deutlich erhöhen. Unsere Prozessabteilung wird u.a. die Pfändung von Bankkonten,
Arbeitseinkommen, Versicherungsverträgen, Rentenanwartschaften etc. durchsetzen.
Wir weisen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass unsere Mandantin auf ihre Forderung nicht verzichtet
und alles daran setzen wird, die Außenstände beizutreiben. Unsere Mandantin hat uns mit der
Titelerwirkung und Durchführung sämtlicher erforderlicher Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen
genauso beauftragt, wie mit einer langfristigen Titelüberwachung. So ist gewährleistet, dass
in den nächsten 30 Jahren, in ständig wiederkehrendem Turnus, Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen gegen
Sie ergriffen werden können, soweit dies erforderlich wird.
Um die Weiterleitung Ihrer Akte an die Prozessabteilung zu vermeiden, geben wir Ihnen letztmals
Gelegenheit, die Forderung in Höhe von 133,38 EUR, bis spätestens 19.04.11 auf unser Konto
unter Angabe des Aktenzeichen xxxx zu überweisen.
Die Weitergabe Ihrer Akte an die Prozessabteilung können Sie nur durch Zahlung bis zum

                                             19.04.11 (Geldeingang auf unser Konto)

oder durch Unterbreitung eines angemessenen Ratenzahlungsangebotes vermeiden. Wir können
Ihnen in Ihrem eigenen Interesse nur dringend raten, sich umgehend mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen.

Mit freundlicher Empfehlung

Auer Witte Thiel
Rechtsanwälte
Prozessabteilung


Hmmmm......wie gut das Ihr hier seit!!!! :flower:

Aber der Ton ist schon echt Heftig da.....junge junge.....muss echt an mich halten...

Was kommt als nächstes?? Post von der "Prozessabteilung"??


----------



## Goblin (4 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



> Was kommt als nächstes


Das [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRbtyb1IYU"]YouTube        - Das Kalletaler Dreieck (Drohkulisse der Abzocker im Internet) - Optimierte Version[/nomedia]

Nehms mit Homor :-D



> Aber der Ton ist schon echt Heftig da


Das ist ja auch Sinn der Übung. So sollen halt Zahlunsunwillige zum Zahlen "überredet" werden


----------



## Hippo (4 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Keine Sorge, der Tonfall wird noch heftiger und wechselt dann unter gleichzeitiger Verminderung der Summe in ziemlich weinerlich und bittend daß Du doch den armen Kinderlein des Gläubigers nicht das Essen vorenthalten kannst und Du doch zur Rettung der lieben Kleinen doch wenigstens in Raten zahlen möchtest. Danach kommen dann wieder heftigere Geschütze usw. usw.
Wenn man das dann mal so in der chronologischen Abfolge anschaut - blanke Realsatire


----------



## sira71 (4 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

na dann warte ich mal weiter ab.....
bleibt mir ja nix anderes übrig.....

das die sich nicht schämen!!!:comphit::machkaputt:

merkt man das mir die smilys gefallen?  :sun:


----------



## BenTigger (4 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



sira71 schrieb:


> merkt man das mir die smilys gefallen?  :sun:


Jo und das ist auch OK, solange du die bei dir zu Hause nicht in die Realtät umsetzt..:sun:


----------



## Newborn (4 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



sira71 schrieb:


> Hi @ all!
> ...... Unsere Prozessabteilung wird u.a. die Pfändung von Bankkonten,
> Arbeitseinkommen, Versicherungsverträgen, Rentenanwartschaften etc. durchsetzen.
> ...... So ist gewährleistet, dass in den nächsten 30 Jahren, in ständig wiederkehrendem Turnus, Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen gegen Sie ergriffen werden können, soweit dies erforderlich wird.
> ......



Klar kann man darüber lachen, auch wenn ich nicht davon betroffen bin, aber mir vorstelle, dass Jemand diesen kriminellen Schwund aus Nötigung, Beleidigung, Lügen und Diffarmierung bekommt, der sich im Internet nicht so gut auskennt, sträuben sich bei mir echt die Haare... 
einmal mehr, dass dies in einem hochmodernen Rechts- und Industriestatt im 21. Jahrhundert überhaupt (noch) möglich ist, einmal mehr, unter der berechtigten Annahme, dass womöglich einige anwältliche Hochwürden diese Beiträge lesen, sich gewissenhaft, kopfschütteld die Hände reiben, um mit diesen im nächsten Moment zu Coque au Vin und Perlhuhnbrüstchen zugreifen.

Mir fällt da nichts Besseres ein, als demnächst Din a 3 Kopien von meinem Allerwertesten als Antwort auf sämtlichen Mahnmüll zu schreiben.... :kotz:


----------



## Goblin (4 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Wie Recht Du hast !
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...d-ist-ein-abzockerparadies-wie-kommt-das.html


----------



## xevvo2k9 (5 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo liebe Mitleidende, 

ich hab noch mehr zu berichten, zumindest hab ich das noch nirgends hier gelesen.

Und zwar wie bei allen anderen auch, bin ich drauf reingefallen habe das Test Abo bestellt für 1,99€ und ein paar Tage später wurden 81€ von meinem Konto abgebucht, Geld zurückgefordert bei der Bank, einige Briefe von Anwaltskanzleien und Mahnungen bekommen und ignoriert.
Alles schön und gut, das ganze hatte dann auch ein paar Wochen Ruhe gegeben, doch jetzt buchen die wieder 81€ von meinem Konto ab.

Wie soll das nun weitergehen, muss ich nun alle 4 Monate zur Bank hinter meinem Geld herlaufen und es zurückfordern? 

Was kann ich weiter machen?


Gruß


----------



## Hippo (5 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Zurückbuchen lassen
Konto beobachten
Normalerweise ist nach zwei Abbuchungsversuchen Schluß.
Dann gehts weiter wie in den anderen Beiträgen beschrieben


----------



## xevvo2k9 (5 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

wow super schnelle Antwort 

Ja werd dann morgen , mal wieder, zur Brank rennen :-?

ich werd mal Rückmeldung geben wenn ich mehr weiß.


----------



## Goblin (5 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Immer schön zurück buchen. Kostet dem Abbucher nämlich schöne Bankgebühren. All zu oft macht der das nicht

Auch mal hier lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html
und hier
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Bankenmärchen_über_die_6-Wochenfrist


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



xevvo2k9 schrieb:


> Was kann ich weiter machen?


Dem Support schriftlich (nicht per eMail) den Entzug der Genehmigung zur Lastschrift und die Kündigung erklären.

Gebucht wird alle paar Wochen (derzeit wohl überwiegend 9), bis man sich mal rührt. Die Prebyter erkennen die Rückbuchung nicht als Kündigung und gehen nur davon aus, dass das Konto mal eben nicht gedeckt war.


----------



## RaiLEb (6 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hi ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem zieht sich jetzt auch schon mehrere Monate hin und gestern ist die 3 Droh e-mail geschickt worden ( hab auch schin 2 mal Post gekriegt von ihren Anwalt Auer .... ) Ich poste sie hier mal:
Sehr geehrter Herr Grad,

auf unsere bisherigen Mahnungen haben Sie nicht reagiert und keine Zahlungen geleistet.
Obwohl wir Ihnen sogar die Möglichkeit eingeräumt haben, die Forderung erst einen Monat
später zu begleichen oder in angemessenen monatlichen Raten abzubezahlen, haben Sie es
nicht für nötig befunden, Ihre Schuld bei unserer Mandantschaft zu tilgen.
Sie zwingen uns damit, die Akte an unsere Prozessabteilung weiterzugeben. Dort wird das
gerichtliche Verfahren gegen Sie vorbereitet, von dort aus wird der gerichtliche Vollstreckungstitel
erwirkt und es werden auch die erforderlichen Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen zur
Durchsetzung der Forderung unserer Mandantschaft eingeleitet. Hierdurch werden weitere
Gerichtskosten, Anwaltsgebühren und Gerichtsvollzieherauslagen anfallen. Diese werden die
Forderungen deutlich erhöhen. Unsere Prozessabteilung wird u.a. die Pfändung von Bankkonten,
Arbeitseinkommen, Versicherungsverträgen, Rentenanwartschaften etc. durchsetzen.
Wir weisen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass unsere Mandantin auf ihre Forderung nicht verzichtet
und alles daran setzen wird, die Außenstände beizutreiben. Unsere Mandantin hat uns mit der
Titelerwirkung und Durchführung sämtlicher erforderlicher Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen
genauso beauftragt, wie mit einer langfristigen Titelüberwachung. So ist gewährleistet, dass
in den nächsten 30 Jahren, in ständig wiederkehrendem Turnus, Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen gegen
Sie ergriffen werden können, soweit dies erforderlich wird.
Um die Weiterleitung Ihrer Akte an die Prozessabteilung zu vermeiden, geben wir Ihnen letztmals
Gelegenheit, die Forderung in Höhe von 133,20 EUR, bis spätestens 19.04.11 auf unser Konto
unter Angabe des Aktenzeichen 21210150934 zu überweisen.
Die Weitergabe Ihrer Akte an die Prozessabteilung können Sie nur durch Zahlung bis zum

So was soll ich machen ich hab mit gedacht das ich das einfach ignoriere diese ganzen briefe und drohungen da ich mal gegoogelt hab und gelesen habe das das alles nur leeres gequatsche ist was die machen und nie richtlich vorgehen werden aber mitlerweile bin ich mir garnicht mehr sicher obwohl die jetzt mit dieser E-Mail die Zahlungsfrist schin das 2 mal verlängert haben .

Oh mann bitte um Antwort bin am verzweifeln danke.


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



RaiLEb schrieb:


> ....was soll ich machen .... bitte um Antwort


Lies ein paar Seiten zurück und bilde dir dein Urteil. Mehr können wir hier nicht für dich tun, da das sonst verbotene Rechtsberatung wäre.


----------



## DavidMX (11 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hier is noch so ein Depp der auf der Seite drauf reingefallen ist.
Für mich war auch klar, das es bei 1,99EUR bleibt und dann keine weiteren Verpflichtungen bestehen. 81EUR wurden heut abgebucht und gleich wieder zurückgebucht. Ich denke ich schau mir das Schauspiel mal an und lass es drauf ankommen. Ein Fall für Ulrich Meyer oder wie der heisst. oder war ff dort schonmal an der Tagesordnung?

Grüße euch...


----------



## Hippo (11 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Für den gibts mittlerweile interessanteres als die olle Abofalle Flirtfever ...


----------



## Tigger185 (14 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Tja was soll ich denn nun hiervon halten,  seit gut 7 monaten bekomme ich  wenn überhaupt nur noch eine Mail  von denen und dann kommt jetzt so was ??? 
komisch nur das ich nichts per post bekomme  bwz  einscheiben oder so fehl anzeige 
nicht mal ein Mahnverfahren 


wir teilen Ihnen mit, dass wir die Erwirkung des  Vollstreckungstitels gegen Sie im automatisierten
Mahn- und Vollstreckungsverfahren bei dem für Sie zuständigen  Amtsgericht nun eingeleitet haben.

Sobald uns der Vollstreckungstitel vorliegt, werden wir diesen an den  für Sie zuständigen
Gerichtsvollzieher weiterleiten.

Diese Maßnahme können Sie nur noch durch eine umgehende Zahlung i.H.v.  EUR 729,88 abwenden!

Mit freundlicher Empfehlung

Auer Witte Thiel
Rechtsanwälte
Prozessabteilung

Bayerstraße 27, 80335 München
Tel.: +49 (089) 59 06 83 16
FAX: +49 (089) 59 06 83 145
www.auerwittethiel.de
[email protected]


----------



## Hippo (14 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Da hältst Du das davon was auf den letzten 33 Seiten davon gehalten wird.
Knicken, lochen, abheften, Tee trinken ...


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Tigger185 schrieb:


> seit gut 7 monaten bekomme ich  wenn überhaupt nur noch eine *Mail * von denen und dann kommt jetzt so was ???
> komisch nur das ich *nichts per post* bekomme





Hippo schrieb:


> Knicken, lochen, abheften, Tee trinken ...


Für Mahnmüll per Email ist der Spamfilter zuständig


----------



## darealn0va (15 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo,


Ich habe eine Frage.

Bin auch auf die Masche von Flirt-Fever reingefallen.
habe dieses 14 Tägigen Testzugang ausprobiert.
Und Heute kam ein Biref rein das dies nun verlänger wurde und ich nun 81€ zaheln soll.

Meine Frage ist:
1. Muss ich die jetzt bezahlen?
2. Wie komme ich da wieder raus so das es nach 9 Wochen nicht wieder so ein Brief kommt?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## Goblin (15 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



> Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


Die Antwort steht hier überall schon. Lesen musst Du schon selber


----------



## darealn0va (15 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Naja habe aber ehrlich gesagt keine Lust nun hier 35 Seiten zu lesen.

Kann man es nicht einfach wie man am besten vorgehen tut.


----------



## Goblin (15 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Dann hat hier auch keiner Lust Dir zu helfen

Die Antwort steht direkt über Deinem ersten Beitrag. Ist es so schwer mal zu lesen bevor man blind drauflos schreibt ?


----------



## Hippo (15 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



darealn0va schrieb:


> Naja habe aber ehrlich gesagt keine Lust nun hier 35 Seiten zu lesen...



:wall:  Sag mal - haben sie Dich zu heiß gebadet?
Wir machen das hier in unserer Freizeit und Du bist zu faul zum Lesen?
Weißt was - geh´ zum Anwalt, der macht das dann für Dich und verlangt dann:

Erstberatungsgebühr gem. § 34 I 3 2. Alt. RVG         --- 190,00 € 
Post- und Telekommunikationspauschale, Nr. 7002 VV ---  20,00 € 
Umsatzsteuer (MWSt), Nr. 7008 VV (19,00 %)          ---  39,90 € 

Summe                                                              --- 249,90 € 

Das spart Dir dann das Lesen


----------



## Captain Picard (15 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Die Verbraucherzentralen sind günstiger. 
15€  um das gesagt zu bekommen, was hier gepostet wurde  ist noch zu verkraften 
Unsere Preise: Artikel der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern


> Für die Rechts- und Versicherungsberatung in den Beratungsstellen erheben wir in der Regel eine Kostenpauschale von 15 Euro pro Beratung/max. 30 Min.


----------



## darealn0va (15 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Goblin schrieb:


> Dann hat hier auch keiner Lust Dir zu helfen
> 
> Die Antwort steht direkt über Deinem ersten Beitrag. Ist es so schwer mal zu lesen bevor man blind drauflos schreibt ?



Ich habe das gelesen, aber kann damit nichts anfangen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:18:47 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:17:36 ----------




Hippo schrieb:


> :wall:  Sag mal - haben sie Dich zu heiß gebadet?
> Wir machen das hier in unserer Freizeit und Du bist zu faul zum Lesen?
> Weißt was - geh´ zum Anwalt, der macht das dann für Dich und verlangt dann:
> 
> ...




Nein ich wurde nich zu heiß gebadet.
Aber bevor ich mir nun 35 Seiten das druch lesen tue.
Das man am Ende nicht schlauer wird, frag ich lieber nach.

Aber sieht man halt wie immer und überall.


----------



## BenTigger (15 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



darealn0va schrieb:


> Aber sieht man halt wie immer und überall.



Das es immer wieder Leute gibt, die denken, sie bekommen immer alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert.

Aber falsch, wir sind kein kostenloses Beratungsinstitut sondern Freizeituser die ihre Erfahrungen tauschen.

Es liegt also an dir, hier die Erfahrungen der anderen *erst* durchzulesen und *dann* Fragen zu den Bereichen zu stellen, die du nicht verstanden hast.

Vielleicht antwortet dann jemand in der Art wie du es dann verstehst.

Aber nicht als "Ey gib mal ne Antwort zu meinem Problem, ich bin zu faul zu lesen was andere Schon geschrieben haben"

Du siehst nun, es sind schon viele Antworten auf deine Frage geschrieben worden. Aber es hilft dir nichts.

Hättest du erst gelesen und dann spezielle Fragen gestellt, weil du was nicht verstanden hast, wären diese bisher getippten Antworten bestimmt schon für dich hilfreich gewesen.

Hier heisst es, erst *selbst* tätig werden und dann wird hier auch weitergeholfen!


----------



## Newborn (15 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



darealn0va schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Meine Frage ist:
> 1. Muss ich die jetzt bezahlen?


Nein



darealn0va schrieb:


> 2. Wie komme ich da wieder raus so das es nach 9 Wochen nicht wieder so ein Brief kommt?


Die Anleitung findest du in den Beiträgen vorher, lesen ist also PFLICHT, alles Andere würde in einer Antwort den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## sira71 (26 April 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo @ all!
DA bin ich wieder!
Hoffe ihr habt schöne Ostertage gehabt!

Habe heute Post bekommen...Überraschung!


Ihre Akte liegt jetzt in der Prozessabteilung. Sie hatten ausreichend Gelegenheit, die Forderung
unserer Mandantin, die nunmehr EURO 133,63 beträgt und aus der Nutzung des Onlineangebotes
www.flirt-fever.de stammt, ganz oder in Raten zu bezahlen. Ihr Verhalten zwingt uns nun,
bei Gericht einen vollstreckbaren Titel gegen Sie zu erwirken und damit dann den zuständigen
Gerichtsvollzieher mit der Zwangsvollstreckung zu beauftragen.

Ist dieser nicht erfolgreich, so werden wir Pfändungen ausbringen. Auch nach der Abgabe
einer eidesstattlichen Versicherung werden wir weitere Maßnahmen ergreifen.
Angesichts der durch diese Aktionen auf Sie zu kommenden Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten können
wir nur noch einmal dringend an Sie appellieren, Ihre Schulden jetzt zu begleichen.
Sie können jetzt auch noch mit uns über eine sehr moderate Ratenzahlung sprechen und über
einen zusätzlichen Zinsverzicht. Hierzu müssen Sie nur eine E-Mail, ein Fax oder einen
 Brief an uns senden.

Wir können Ihnen nur dringend anraten, Ihre Verbindlichkeiten umgehend zu begleichen oder zumindest
angemessene monatliche Raten schriftlich anzubieten. Beachten Sie bitte, dass wir die  Möglichkeit
zur außergerichtlichen Erledigung der Forderungsangelegenheit auf den 11.05.11 befristen müssen.
Halten Sie diese Frist bitte unbedingt ein! Danach können wir Ihnen nicht mehr entgegenkommen!


Mit freundlicher Empfehlung

Auer Witte Thiel
Rechtsanwälte
Prozessabteilung

*Und wieder ne Frist!* hihihi


----------



## SonnyC (1 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich bin leider aus purer Naivität auf diese Abzocker reingefallen. Gleich am ersten Tag nach der Registrierung habe ich dieses achso tolle 1,99€ Probeabo abgeschlossen und dann auch gleich gemerkt dass die Seite totaler Müll ist. Da ist in vielen kostenlosen Partnerbörsen viel mehr los. Es hat mich auch gleich gestört dass man online sein Profil nicht löschen kann, sowas gehört sich meiner Meinung nach verboten. Naja wie dem auch sei, ich dachte ich logge mich da einfach nicht mehr ein, schade um die 1,99€. 

Natürlich ist dann die schlimme Befürchtung eingetreten dass ich damit bereits ein Abo abgeschlossen habe (zumindest in den Augen der Betreiber der Seite) und so wurden mir am 21.04. die 81€ abgebucht. 

Weil ich keinen Bock habe ein Dutzend Mahnungen zu bekommen oder sonst irgendwie genervt zu werden, werde ich die Abbuchung nicht rückgängig machen. Allerdings werde ich morgen sofort zur Poststelle gehen und denen eine schriftliche, von mir unterschriebene Kündigung schicken und zwar per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Zusätzlich werde ich mein Konto für weitere Abbuchungen dieser Abzockfirma sperren lassen.

Wollte mal wissen was ihr von dieser Vorgehensweise haltet.


----------



## Goblin (1 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



> Weil ich keinen Bock habe ein Dutzend Mahnungen zu bekommen oder sonst irgendwie genervt zu werden, werde ich die Abbuchung nicht rückgängig machen


Ohne Worte


> Zusätzlich werde ich mein Konto für weitere Abbuchungen dieser Abzockfirma sperren lassen


Das geht nicht


> Wollte mal wissen was ihr von dieser Vorgehensweise haltet


Nix


----------



## SonnyC (1 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Wieso geht das nicht? Denke schon dass das gehen sollte. Bin übrigens bei der Sparkasse.


----------



## Goblin (1 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Man kann das Konto für Lastschriften sperren. Dann kann aber niemand mehr abbuchen. Sperren für einzelne Abbucher geht nicht. Entzieh die Einzugsermächtigung


----------



## Reducal (1 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Goblin schrieb:


> :wall:


Naja, dass SonnyC den Betrag nicht zurück buchen lässt, ist doch auch mal eine Variante. Das mit dem Kündigungsschreiben hätte er/sie ja auch schon während der Testphase machen können, hats scheinbar aber nur für nicht als notwendig erachtet.


----------



## SonnyC (1 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ich hatte eben nicht damit gerechnet dass das Testabo automatisch nach 14 Tagen in ein Vollabo umgewandelt wird, sonst hätte ich die Kündigung sofort abgeschickt.


----------



## Reducal (1 Mai 2011)

SonnyC schrieb:


> Ich hatte eben nicht damit gerechnet dass das Testabo automatisch nach 14 Tagen in ein Vollabo umgewandelt wird...


Würdest es heute erkennen?


----------



## SonnyC (1 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ich würde es heute schon erkennen, weil ich ja jetzt vorsichtiger geworden bin. Dennoch wird da der Verbraucher eindeutig getäuscht denn es heißt ja "Ohne Risiko testen" und "Einmalzahlung". Vor Gericht hätten die wohl keine Chance.


----------



## Goblin (1 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



> Würdest es heute erkennen


Ich glaube die Seite sah nicht immer so aus. Das stand da vorher nicht so deutlich


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Goblin schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Seite sah nicht immer so aus.


Das mag sein, ich habe verschiedene Layouts des Fensters seit 2006 im Archiv. Das zuvor gepostete ist vom 21.02.2011. Das ist nun nur bunter und der Preis wurde seit der Vorgängerversionen, z. B. am 28.01.2010 und dann am 04.07.2010, etwas variiert.

Zur Erinnerung füge ich hier die Evolution im Vergleich noch einmal an.


----------



## Hippo (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



SonnyC schrieb:


> ... werde ich die Abbuchung nicht rückgängig machen...



Also wenn Du zuviel Geld hast gebe ich Dir gerne meine Kontonummer ...

Mensch Sonny, buch´ die Kohle zurück und laß dich von denen mal im Mondschein besuchen.
Für Mahnpupse gibts entweder Spamfilter oder Wertstofftonnen


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Hippo schrieb:


> Mensch Sonny, buch´ die Kohle zurück und laß dich von denen mal im Mondschein besuchen.


Genau dieser Spruch mag wohl im Ergebnis Zufriedenheit beim Sunny bewirken, bedenklich ist er aber schon.
Sunny hat seine Genehmigung für die 1,99-€-Lastschrift erteilt und im Kleingedruckten stand, dass sich das Abo bei Nichtkündigung innert der Testzeit zu einem 9-Wochen-Laufzeitabo upgradet. Dass die Genehmigung für die 81-€-Folgebuchung nicht vorlag, kann die Anbieterin nicht wissen und wird deshalb die Mahnpupser aus der Bayerstr. dann beauftragen.

Du und ich und viele andere können mit so einer Situation umgehen. Kann das Sunny aber auch? Lass ihn doch sein Gewissen auf seine Art beruhigen, das hat auch was von Erfolg (im Ergebnis meine ich).


----------



## Hippo (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Du magst damit recht haben daß wir "alten" wozu ich mich so ansatzweise ja auch zähle damit umgehen können. Ich weiß aber durchaus noch wie ich hier nach der Schlacht mit AWT meiner Bekannten gut zureden mußte nicht bei jedem Mahnpups wieder aufs neue abzudrehen.
Nur Sunny offenen Auges sich um das Geld bringen lassen - kann ich irgendwie auch nicht. Hier gibts soviel zu lesen was passiert (oder besser nicht passiert) und gar kein Grund besteht den Ferrari der Abz...... zu betanken


----------



## BenTigger (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Reducal schrieb:


> Sunny hat seine Genehmigung für die 1,99-€-Lastschrift erteilt und im Kleingedruckten stand, dass sich das Abo bei Nichtkündigung innert der Testzeit zu einem 9-Wochen-Laufzeitabo upgradet. Dass die Genehmigung für die 81-€-Folgebuchung nicht vorlag, kann die Anbieterin nicht wissen und wird deshalb die Mahnpupser aus der Bayerstr. dann beauftragen.



Wenn ich mir aber das von dir gesendete Bild ansehe, steht da Einmalzahlung und als Normalverbraucher ist eine Einmalzahlung kein Abo nach 9 Wochen.
Und im Kleingedruckten steht auch nichts von" aus Einmahlzahlung wird Abo wenn nicht gekündigt wird". Ich als Otto Normalverbraucher beziehe das Kleingedruckte auf die 3 Monatsbuchung. Die jedoch nicht aktiviert wurde.

Sicher steht da nicht, das das Testabo davon ausgeschlossen wurde aber als Otto Normalverbraucher verstehe ich den Text derart, dass das Testangebot ein Testangebot ist und wenn ich mehr will nehme ich den 3 Monatspunkt.

Naklar, das ist absichtlich derartig missverständlich verfasst.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Naklar, das ist absichtlich derartig missverständlich verfasst.


Deshalb lässt es sich auch trefflich mit dem Anbieter darüber streiten (wenn der nur mitmachen würde). Die Einmalzahlung bezieht sich mMn auch darauf, dass man nur ein Mal mit den selben Daten die 1,99-€-Nutzung anwenden kann und auch nur ein Mal 1,99 berechnet werden.


----------



## Hippo (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ... (wenn der nur mitmachen würde)...



Und wenn er nicht will, dann gipps auch keine 81.- Teuronen
So einfach isset


----------



## tekmex (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Guten Abend,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich hab mich bei Flirt-Fever angemldet bis dahin gibt es keine Probleme.
Aber auf der Seite ist der Nachrichtendienst kostenpflichtig.
Ich habe mir dann mal das Testabo für 14Tage gehohlt für 1,99€.
Dann hab ich aber Erfahren das dann das Abo automatisch verlängert wird nach den 14Tagen.
Das Testabo hab ich am 28.04.11 bestellt, bin also noch in der Testphase.
Nun wollt ich so schnell wie möglich kündigen das wollen sie aber schriftlich haben per post oder fax.
In  den Brief sollte meine Adresse enthalten sein, um angeblich meinen  Account genau zuordnen zu können. Da sie meinen Namen, sowie meine  Adresse gar nicht wissen können, weil das für die Anmeldung nich  notwendig ist wurd ich stutzig. In den Brief sollte außerdem meine  Kontodaten enthalten sein, was ich schonmal gar nicht verstehe und auf  keinen Fall machen werde.

Nun würd ich gerne wissen wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll, bisher bestand nur der Kontakt per E-Mail.


Mit freundlich Grüßen


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



tekmex schrieb:


> Da sie meinen Namen, sowie meine   Adresse gar nicht wissen können, weil das für die Anmeldung nich   notwendig ist wurd ich stutzig. In den Brief sollte außerdem meine   Kontodaten enthalten sein, was ich schonmal gar nicht verstehe und auf   keinen Fall machen werde.



Warum jetzt so zurückhaltend? Bei der Bestellung des Testabo hast du die Daten doch schon angegeben:





tekmex schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dann mal das Testabo für 14Tage gehohlt für 1,99€.


Bei so einer Kündigung stelle ich mir vor, dass der Anbieter natürliche die Kündigungsabsicht möglichst eindeutig dem Account zuordnen möchte. Hierzu will er zum Abgleich die genutzten Daten.

Wenn du dich aber ohnehin mit falschen Daten angemeldet hattest, dann wird sich der Anbieter sehr schwer tun, dich (außer per eMail) zu erreichen. Ein Indiz für deine Existenz ist aber die Kontoverbindung, unter der du die Lastschrift für die 1,99 € genehmigt hattest. Darüber nämlich bist du sicher auch identifizierbar, insbesondere, wenn du bereits über den eMailsupport die Hosen runter gelassen hast.

Kündige doch einfach lediglich unter Benennung der genutzten eMailadresse, dem Nicname und der Kundennummer per "Einwurfeinschreiben". Das ist auch anonym, ohne dass du deine richtige Adresse angeben musst und du kannst den Zugang des Eingeschriebenen Brief verfolgen und für deine Unterlagen ausdrucken: https://www.deutschepost.de/sendungsstatus/bzl/sendung/simpleQuery.html?locale=de&init=true


----------



## tekmex (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Die haben von mir gar nix außer meiner Mail-Adresse (meine Kontonummer auch net).

Danke für die Antwort werd dann mal per Einwurfschreiben kündigen und schauen was dabei rum kommt.

Hab nur keine Lust das die mir dann trotz der Kündigung nach Lust und Laune von meinen Konto abbuchen. Darum tu ich mich mt der Sache noch schwer.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



tekmex schrieb:


> Die haben von mir gar nix außer meiner Mail-Adresse (meine Kontonummer auch net).


Und wie konntest du dann die 1,99 € bezahlen? Wenn die Prebyter nichts außer deiner eMailandresse von dir haben, brauchst du auch nichts zu kündigen und abgebucht könnte dann auch nichts werden.


----------



## tekmex (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Und wie konntest du dann die 1,99 € bezahlen?



Hab ich bisher gar nicht bezahlt, weil ich nicht einfach so meine kontodaten auf Internetseiten preis gebe.


----------



## Hippo (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hmmmmm....
.... wenn die nix von Dir wissen - warum machst Du Dir großartig Gedanken?
Ich würde mich da ganz gemütlich zurücklehnen und die Sonne geniessen 

Und mein Mitleid daß denen 1,99 € entgehen würde hält sich dabei in seeeeehr engen Grenzen


----------



## Goblin (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ohne Angabe von Bankdaten kann man gar nicht weiterklicken. Habs grad mal getestet


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



tekmex schrieb:


> Hab ich bisher gar nicht bezahlt...


Aber wie hast du dann das Testabo auslösen können? Hast du das überhaupt gemacht oder hast du fremde/falsche Daten genutzt. Das wiederum ist übrigens eine Straftat nach § 269 StGB.


----------



## DavidMX (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

ohh jee, jetzt geht das zugemüll auch bei mir los.


```
[SIZE=2]Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

wir zeigen Ihnen der Ordnung halber nochmals an, dass wir die Firma Prebyte Media GmbH,
Baumkirchnerstr. 4, 81673 München vertreten.

Sie haben das Onlineangebot [URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.flirt-fever.de%26nbsp%3B"]www.flirt-fever.de [/URL] in Anspruch genommen.

Wie bereits mitgeteilt, schulden Sie unserer Mandantschaft einen Gesamtbetrag
i.H.v. EUR 132,87. Diesen Betrag haben Sie bislang nicht überwiesen, obwohl Sie
sich in Zahlungsverzug befinden und mit erheblichen weiteren Kosten und
Unannehmlichkeiten rechnen müssen.

Die in unserem Aufforderungsschreiben gesetzte Frist läuft in wenigen Tagen ab!

Gegebenenfalls können Sie die Forderung aber in angemessenen Raten begleichen,
soweit ein akzeptabler Ratenzahlungsvorschlag innerhalt der Frist bei uns eingeht.

Beachten Sie bitte, dass wir seitens unserer Mandantschaft gehalten sind, den offenen
Forderungsbetrag notfalls gerichtlich beitreiben zu lassen, wenn Sie die Frist ungenutzt
verstreichen lassen.

Über die weitere Entwicklung dieser Forderungsangelegenheit entscheiden also allein Sie!

Mit freundlicher Empfehlung

Auer Witte Thiel
Rechtsanwälte
Prozessabteilung

Bayerstraße 27, 80335 München
Tel.: +49 (089) 59 06 83 16
FAX: +49 (089) 59 06 83 145
[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.auerwittethiel.de"]www.auerwittethiel.de[/URL]
[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/g.fcgi/mail/new?CUSTOMERNO=5228336&t=de743069757.1305101930.4d93669&to=ratenzahlung%40auerwittethiel.de"][email protected][/URL]

Bankverbindung:

Deutschland: Postbank München: Kontonummer: x 201 xxx  BLZ: 70010xxx
                      [/SIZE]
```

Ich hab eigentlich schon Lust da mal darauf zu antworten und denen paar Takte zu erklären, aber 
1. wirds nich viel bringen
2. warte ich ebenfalls bis vom Amtsgericht was kommt und reagier erst dann darauf...


----------



## Hippo (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



DavidMX schrieb:


> ...2. warte ich ebenfalls bis vom Amtsgericht was kommt und reagier erst dann darauf...



Und er wartet und wartet und wartet und wenn er nicht gestorben ist wartet er immer noch ...


----------



## DavidMX (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Hippo schrieb:


> Und er wartet und wartet und wartet und wenn er nicht gestorben ist wartet er immer noch ...



Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang 

Hab kein Bock auf Fasching mit so nem Verein.
Ist aber im großen und ganzen Interessant das solche Firmen nicht
zu verbieten sind...


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



DavidMX schrieb:


> Hab kein Bock auf Fasching mit so nem Verein.
> Ist aber im großen und ganzen Interessant das solche Firmen nicht
> zu verbieten sind...



Man könnte schon aber man *will *in Deutschland nicht.
  Diese Form  der Abzocke gibt es nämlich *nur* in D:  >> Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.

Ansonsten: Solche  Ratten kriechen nicht aus ihren Löchern.  Sie lauern  auf die  Brocken ihnen 
"freiwillig"  zugeworfen werden.


----------



## befnas (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Guten Abend,
ja... auch ich bin reingefallen:wall:

hatte mich auch wie so viele angemeldet und den Probeaccount für 1,99€ in Anspruch genommen.

Heute wurden dann die 81€ abgebucht. Darauf hin habe ich denen ne Nachricht geschrieben in der ich um Löschung des Accounts bat. Dummerweise habe ich im nächsten Satz geschrieben das ich um eine KÜNDIGUNGsbestätigung bitte. Doof geschrieben von mir, denke ich.

Werde mich mal morgen um eine Rückbuchung kümmern. 

Denkt ihr  das es der richtige, nächste Schritt wäre!?

LG


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



befnas schrieb:


> Werde mich mal morgen um eine Rückbuchung kümmern.
> 
> Denkt ihr  das es der richtige, nächste Schritt wäre!?


Geld zurückholen tut deinem Konto  immer gut 

Diese Abzocker kläffen, aber beissen nicht


----------



## befnas (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 

hatte im ersten Moment richtig Panik! Aber nachdem ich eine Seiten dieses Thread's gelesen habe bin ich eigentlich ziemlig ruhig geworden!

Gut das ich das Forum gefunden habe! Ich werde berichten wie es weitergeht!

P.S. habe gerade gemerkt das das rückbuchen auch online geht  Werde es gleich in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Goblin (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



> Ich werde berichten wie es weitergeht!


Wahrscheinlich so >>> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu5DQPtylUo"]YouTube        - ‪Das Kalletaler Dreieck‬&rlm;[/nomedia]


----------



## befnas (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ich habe heute natürlich gleich eine Antwort auf meine email hin erhalten. Bla bla... ist alles richtig was wir machen... bla bla

Ich muss ja eigentlic hnoch ne schriftliche Kündigung schreiben damit sich das nicht wieder verlängert.

Wie sollte ich das am besten schreiben??

MfG


----------



## Goblin (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



> Wie sollte ich das am besten schreiben??


Wer nichts schreibt,schreibt auch nichts falsches
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## befnas (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hmm...
ich hatte denen ,dumerweise, ja schon eine Mail geschrieben in der ich mehr oder weniger gesagt habe das ich das 1,99€ dingens gbucht habe. Aber von dem automatischen Abo wusste ich nix. Und einmal abgebucht hatten die auch, hab ich zurückgezogen. 
Bin etwas verunsichert... Soll ich einfach garnichts mehr machen und alle während das geld wieder zurückbuchen lassen, oder solle ich denen etwas per Einschreiben schicken?!
:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Solange man nirgends explizit gesagt hat, dass man Kenntnis von der automatischen Aboverlängerung hatte, gibt es keinen Grund, sich bei einer unberechtigten Forderung weiter an die Gegenseite äußern zu müssen.
Schweigen ist Gold. Wer schreibselt, kriegt nur noch mehr böse Drohbriefe, bzw. er schreibselt am Ende noch was falsches.

Es gibt keinen Rechtsgrund, hier Brieffreundschaften anfangen bzw. aufrechterhalten zu müssen.


----------



## Hippo (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo befnas - das ganze wurde hier schon bis zum Erbrechen in diesem Thread durchgekaut.
Noch mehr zu schreiben als was hier schon steht geht in die persönliche Rechtsberatung hinein und die ist uns verboten.
Lies einfach hier im Thread noch ein bißchen rauf und runter und Du wirst die Antwort finden


----------



## S.Fuchs (26 Mai 2011)

*Prebyte Media Abzocke oder Gerechtfertigt?!*

Hey, 
Ich habe mich vor ein paar Wochen/Monaten  bei einer Internetseite (flirt-fever o.ä.) angemeldet. Ich habe den Testzugang für 2.99 genommen und nichts von irgendeinem "Abo" oder sonstiges gelesen oder eingewilligt. Außerdem bin ich noch Minderjährig.
Jedoch bekomme ich Monatlich einen betrag von 81.00 Euro abgebucht(von dem Zahlungsempfänger PREBYTE MEDIA GMBH) bzw wenn das Konto leer ist einen Zahlungsbescheit das es nicht abgebucht werden konnte. 
Was soll ich tun? Wird das geld dann abgebucht sobald wieder Geld auf dem Konto ist?
Fragen über Fragen.
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiter Helfen, BITTE! 


Liebe Grüße S.Fuchs


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Du solltest Dich Deinen Eltern anvertrauen - Bisher hast Du (mit wem auch immer) keinen wirksamen Vertrag geschlossen.

Schau einmal hier:
Bankenmärchen über die 6-Wochenfrist ? Antispam Wiki

Ansonsten solltest Du eigentlich alle Informationen notwendigen Informationen hier im Topic finden können. Lesen können wir Dir leider nicht ersparen.


----------



## Hippo (26 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo S.Fuchs,

komm erstmal wieder von Deiner Panik runter - dazu besteht kein Grund.

Guck Dir mal die beiden Links an

>>> Abzocke im Internet: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

>>> Urteil: Minderjährige müssen Abonnement im Internet nicht zahlen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Unabhängig davon würde ich an Deiner Stelle trotzdem den Gang nach Canossa antreten und bei den Eltern beichten gehen


----------



## DavidMX (29 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

auch ich hab gestern wieder einen Brief von AWT ausm Briefkasten gefischt...

Androhung auf gerichtliches Mahnverfahren und Hinweis auf Vertragspartnerschaft mit der Schufa...

Einerseits warte ich auf drauf das von Gericht was kommt um die Sau zu machen, andererseits hab ich auch keine Lust mich wegen solchen korrupten Volk ins Zeug legen zu müssen...


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



DavidMX schrieb:


> Androhung auf gerichtliches Mahnverfahren und Hinweis auf Vertragspartnerschaft mit der Schufa...


>> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## DavidMX (29 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> >> Stories zum Schmunzeln


:thumb:


----------



## sira71 (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hi @ all!
Habe wieder Post bekommen.....und musste doch (dank Euch!!) ein wenig schmunzeln....:

Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,

trotz der Abgabe Ihrer Akte an unsere Prozessabteilung, haben Sie bislang nicht die Gelegenheit
benutzt, die gegen Sie gerichtete Forderung zu begleichen. Der geschuldete Betrag in Höhe
von 133,98 EUR steht immer noch zur Zahlung offen. Da wir Ihnen schon mehrmals geschrieben
haben und hierauf keine Reaktion erhielten, können wir Ihr Zahlungsverhalten nur dahingehend deuten, dass Sie derzeit nicht über ausreichende Geldmittel verfügen um die ausstehende Summe auf einmal zu bezahlen. 

Unsere Mandantschaft ist aus diesem Grund bereit, Ihnen eine sehr wohlwollende Ratenzahlung einzuräumen.
Klicken Sie hierzu einfach auf "Antworten" in Ihrer Menüleiste und geben Sie den von
Ihnen monatlich darstellbaren Ratenbetrag ein und senden Sie die E-Mail umgehend an uns zurück.
Zögern Sie nicht, auch kleine Beträge anzugeben!:
Wir werden uns für Ihren Vorschlag bei unserer Mandantschaft stark machen. Eventuell ist sogar
die Reduzierung der Forderung möglich!:
Beachten Sie bitte, dass wir Ihnen diese Möglichkeit nur noch bis einschließlich

                                                                    11.06.11

offen halten können!!

Sollte diese Frist ungenutzt verstreichen, ist der ratenweise Ausgleich, sowie die Reduzierung
der Forderung nicht mehr möglich!
Wir sind für diesen Fall gehalten, dann den gesamten Betrag, wie angekündigt, mit gerichtlicher
Hilfe einzufordern und ohne Kompromisse durchzusetzen.
Zahlung mit schuldbefreiender Wirkung können Sie unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens xxxxxxx
nur auf folgendes Konto überweisen (oder auf eine untenangeführte Bankverbindung):

                                                    Postbank (Giro)
                                                    Kontonummer: xxxxx
                                                    Bankleitzahl: xxxxx

Geben Sie unbedingt das Aktenzeichen  an und halten Sie unbedingt die gesetzte Frist ein!

Mit freundlicher Empfehlung

Auer Witte Thiel
Rechtsanwälte
Prozessabteilung


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



sira71 schrieb:


> Da wir Ihnen schon mehrmals geschrieben
> haben und hierauf keine Reaktion erhielten, können wir Ihr Zahlungsverhalten nur dahingehend deuten, dass Sie derzeit nicht über ausreichende Geldmittel verfügen um die ausstehende Summe auf einmal zu bezahlen.


Das ist arg fantasielos. Die Aufzählung ließe sich ja durchaus um sinnvolle Alternativen erweitern.


----------



## sira71 (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ja ne? Sehr fantasielos...
Bin schon ganz enttäuscht....*lach*
Gott hab ich jetzt ne große Klappe.....:spitz:
Irgendwann schrei ich hier wieder....:roll:


----------



## DavidMX (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Heut kam mal wieder ne nette eMail mit folgendem Inhalt:



> [FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrter .......,
> 
> auf unsere bisherigen Mahnungen haben Sie nicht reagiert und keine Zahlungen geleistet.
> Obwohl wir Ihnen sogar die Möglichkeit eingeräumt haben, die Forderung erst einen Monat
> ...


----------



## Hippo (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Ja und ?

Kennst Du das hier >>> Triangelus kalletalus ? Antispam Wiki

Du befindest Dich jetzt etwa auf der 3. Ebene ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



			
				AWT schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Mandantin hat uns mit der
> Titelerwirkung und Durchführung sämtlicher erforderlicher Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen
> genauso beauftragt, wie mit einer langfristigen Titelüberwachung. So ist gewährleistet, dass
> in den nächsten 30 Jahren, in ständig wiederkehrendem Turnus, Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen gegen
> Sie ergriffen werden können, soweit dies erforderlich wird.


Bis dahin ist´s ein weiter steiniger Weg für AWT, den die offensichtlich nicht beschreiten wollen. Für einen Titel mag das nebenher stimmen. Kommen die aber nicht in die Pötte und setzen auf Brieffreundschaften, gelten die gesetzlichen Verjährungsfristen von 3 Jahren.

Was nicht heißt, dass man die nicht auch ignorieren und weiter Mahnmüll verschicken kann.


----------



## Lepido (12 Juni 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo Jungs!

Super das es euch gibt und vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Tipps!
Ich bin auch darauf eingefallen, testabo - angemeldet, widerruf vergessen und jetzt 81Euro abgebucht 

Habe jetzt im Forum gelesen das man keine Kündigung sondern sein Vertrag widerrufen sollte...
So ich habe voreilig gehandelt und Ihnen per Einschreiben mir Rückschein diesen Brief geschickt:


Meine Adresse


*Prebyte Media GmbH
Supportcenter
Friedrichstraße 55
39218 Schönebeck*

 Kündigung meiner Mitgliedschaft




 Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


 hiermit kündige ich mein Mitgliedschaft bei flirt-fever.de PREBYTE MEDIA GMBH
 mit der Benutzername: xxx   und der BenutzeID: xxxxx fristgerecht.


 Zeitgleich entziehe ich Ihnen hiermit auch die Einzugsermächtigung für mein Konto(Kto-Nr.xxxxxxxxx, BLZ xxxxxxxx, xxxxxxxxxxxx).


 Sollte trozdem der Versuch einer Abbuchung vom Konto festgestellt werden, werde ich rechtliche Schritte einleiten.


 Ich bitte Sie mir eine Bestätigung der Kündigung  entweder schriftlich oder per email an xxxxxxxx zukommen zu lassen.


 Vielen Dank!


 Mit freundlichen Grüßen


xxxxxxxxxx








Damit habe ich mein Mitgliedschaft gekündigt, wie ist das zu verstehen kann ich den Vertrag noch widerrufen bzw nicht annerkennen oder bewege ich mich da jetzt auf einen Schmallen Weg, und müsste zahlen?


Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfreichen Tipps!


MfG


Lepido


----------



## Hippo (12 Juni 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*



Lepido schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> 
> Super das es euch gibt und vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Tipps!



Danke




Lepido schrieb:


> Ich bin auch darauf eingefallen, testabo - angemeldet, widerruf vergessen und jetzt 81Euro abgebucht



Bist nicht der erste und wirst nicht der letzte sein



Lepido schrieb:


> Habe jetzt im Forum *gelesen* das man keine Kündigung sondern sein Vertrag widerrufen sollte...



DAS bezweifle ich ein wenig ...
Wenn dann wurde geraten zu bestreiten daß überhaupt ein Vertrag zustandegekommen ist.
Und wenn überhaupt ein angenommener Vertrag "hilfsweise widerrufen wird"



Lepido schrieb:


> So ich habe *voreilig gehandelt* und Ihnen per Einschreiben mir Rückschein diesen Brief geschickt:



stimmt



Lepido schrieb:


> ...Damit habe ich mein Mitgliedschaft gekündigt, wie ist das zu verstehen kann ich den Vertrag noch widerrufen bzw nicht annerkennen oder bewege ich mich da jetzt auf einen Schmallen Weg, und müsste zahlen?



Ich werde Dir nicht raten was Du tun sollst - außer in den Threads über Flirtfever mal zu gucken was denen passiert ist die das Geld zurückbuchen ließen, sich zurückgelehnt haben und jeden weiteren Schriftwechsel ignoriert haben.

(ich verrats Dir schonmal - nix, die haben ihr Geld behalten dürfen)


----------



## Lepido (12 Juni 2011)

*AW: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab*

Hallo Hippo!

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!

Ich halte euch auf den laufenden!

MfG

Lepido


----------



## DavidMX (14 Juni 2011)

Hui, der [.........] Verein hat heut mal wieder versucht bei mir ab zubuchen.
Lastschriftrückgabe erfolgte 10min später.

Ist schon interessant.
Einerseits wird eine Anwaltskanzlei beauftragt um das zu Regeln und die Gelder einzutreiben und schlagen da die Gebühren drauf,
andererseits bucht der Mandant weiter den Standartbetrag weiter ab.

Sprechen die sich schlecht ab oder welche Strategie verfolgen die? tztztztzzz^^

*Editierung aus rechtlichen Gründen MOD/BR*


----------



## Heiko (14 Juni 2011)

Ich denke mal, das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Die Inkassoleute kriegen nen Auftrag, der Rest läuft einfach wie gehabt weiter...


----------



## DavidMX (14 Juni 2011)

na aber ist es nicht eigentlich so, das der Auftrag übergeben wird an die Kanzlei und alle Aktivitäten von [........] eingestellt werden?

*Editierung aus rechtlichen Gründen MOD/BR*


----------



## Heiko (14 Juni 2011)

DavidMX schrieb:


> na aber ist es nicht eigentlich so, das der Auftrag übergeben wird an die Kanzlei und alle Aktivitäten von [........] eingestellt werden?


Könnte/sollte. Muss aber nicht


----------



## hellrider88 (27 Juni 2011)

hi leute bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen wohin ich meine kündigung des flirtfever-profils bzw.  des 14 tage testangebots schicken muss!!!!!


----------



## Heiko (27 Juni 2011)

hellrider88 schrieb:


> hi leute bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen wohin ich meine kündigung des flirtfever-profils bzw. des 14 tage testangebots schicken muss!!!!!


http://www.flirt-fever.de/impressum.php5


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2011)

Nach Schönebeck! - lies halt mal auf der Seite, die du nutzt:http://www.flirt-fever.de/gesetzliche_informationen.php5



> 6. Laufzeit, Kündigung
> 
> Der Vertrag über die Nutzung kostenloser Dienste ist jederzeit mit sofortiger Wirkung kündbar. Wird der Vertrag über kostenpflichtige Services nicht gekündigt, dann verlängert er sich um neun Wochen. Der Vertrag verlängert sich danach um jeweils weitere neun Wochen, wenn der Nutzer nicht vor Ablauf der jeweiligen Verlängerungszeiträume kündigt. Die Kündigung zum Ende der Testphase ist ohne Einhaltung einer Frist möglich, danach beträgt die Kündigungsfrist 14 Tage zum Ablauf der Verlängerungszeiträume. Der Vertrag, bei dem die Zahlung per Handypayment erfolgt, hat abweichend eine Mindestlaufzeit von sieben Tagen und verlängert sich um jeweils weitere sieben Tage, wenn er nicht vor Ablauf gekündigt wird. Die Kündigung, die Angaben zur zweifelsfreien Identifizierung des Nutzers enthalten muss (Name, Vorname, Anschrift, Benutzername, bei flirt-fever registrierte Emailadresse, Unterschrift) ist schriftlich per Post oder Fax zu richten an: Prebyte Media GmbH, Friedrichstraße 55, D-39218 Schönebeck oder Fax: + 49 (0) 1805 - 36 25 37 (14 ct./Min. aus dt. Festnetz, Mobil max. 42 ct./Min.)


----------



## hellrider88 (28 Juni 2011)

vielen herzlichen dank!!!!!


----------



## Heiko (28 Juni 2011)

Jederzeit gerne!


----------



## hellrider88 (28 Juni 2011)

und was soll ich tun wenn die kündigung nicht akzeptiert wird und ich rechnungen geschickt kriege


----------



## hellrider88 (28 Juni 2011)

mal ne andere frage!! wie kann ich javascript in meinem browser aktivieren oder wo kriege ich einen browser her der javascript unterstützt


----------



## Hippo (28 Juni 2011)

hellrider88 schrieb:


> und was soll ich tun wenn die kündigung nicht akzeptiert wird und ich rechnungen geschickt kriege



Da sag ich nur ...

... wer nicht zahlt darf sein Geld behalten ...

Was hältst Du davon den Thread hier mal zu lesen ...
... da steht eigentlich alles schon mehrfach drin   

Zu Deiner anderen Frage

Welchen Browser hast Du?

Hier >>> http://www.chip.de/downloads/Firefox_13014344.html


----------



## Heiko (28 Juni 2011)

hellrider88 schrieb:


> und was soll ich tun wenn die kündigung nicht akzeptiert wird und ich rechnungen geschickt kriege


Wieso sollte das passieren?


hellrider88 schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage!! wie kann ich javascript in meinem browser aktivieren oder wo kriege ich einen browser her der javascript unterstützt


Das kann eigentlich jeder Browser. Wo genau liegt das Problem?


----------



## hellrider88 (29 Juni 2011)

ich komme nicht bei facebook rein weil javascript in meinem browser deaktiviert ist


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2011)

Wenn Du nicht mit mehr Info rüberkommst kann Dir keiner helfen


----------



## DavidMX (30 Juni 2011)

auch für mich kam heut mal wieder ne eMail, welche von GMX direkt in den Spam gelegt wurde...musste schoa erstmal gut lachen 

Folgender Inhalt:


> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> Ihre Akte liegt jetzt in der Prozessabteilung. Sie hatten ausreichend Gelegenheit, die Forderung
> unserer Mandantin, die nunmehr EURO 133,44 beträgt und aus der Nutzung des Onlineangebotes
> ...



Na ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob da mal ein Briefchen von einem Gericht kommt, freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2011)

DavidMX schrieb:


> ... ob da mal ein Briefchen von einem Gericht kommt ...



Ich glaube da wärst Du der erste ...
Von wann stammt die Forderung?


----------



## DavidMX (30 Juni 2011)

Ich glaub im Feb hatte ich mich da angemeldet und im April wollten die das erste Mal abbuchen bei mir.
Musste nun schon 2 mal die Lastschrift zurückziehen...


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2011)

Danke - es ist also nichts "historisches" aus 07 und früher


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Juni 2011)

DavidMX schrieb:


> im Feb hatte ich mich da angemeldet.....
> Musste nun schon 2 mal die Lastschrift zurückziehen...


Wieso kündigst du nicht einfach und überhaupt, wieso meldest du dich mit deinen Bankdaten bei einem Portal an, von dem du nicht belastet werden möchtest?


----------



## DavidMX (30 Juni 2011)

was soll ich kündigen? ich bin rechtlich nach meiner und auch der Auffassung vieler anderer keinen Vertrag eingegangen.
Für mich waren es einmalig 1,99EUR und keinen cent mehr, geschweigedem ein Abo hintendran, was irgendwo anders im Kleingedruckten steht.
Das diese Firma mit ihren korrupten Machenschaften das so auslegt, is nicht mein Problem.
Und die Rücklastschriften sind so keine Belastung, kostet mich im Homebanking mit der Maus 3-4 klicks


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Juni 2011)

DavidMX schrieb:


> was soll ich kündigen? Für mich waren es einmalig 1,99EUR und keinen cent mehr, geschweigedem ein Abo hintendran, was irgendwo anders im Kleingedruckten steht.


Also "irgendwo anders" sieht für mich anders aus. Die Frage stellt sich immer wieder, schau dir mal den Screenshot in dem Posting vom Redu an:


Reducal schrieb:


> Würdest es heute erkennen?


----------



## DavidMX (30 Juni 2011)

Ist dir die rechtslage bekannt, wie was ausgewiesen sein muss?
da is nix mit untem im kleingedruckten!
Ich weiss zumindest was ich dazumal nicht erkannt habe und nicht eindeutig hervor ging!
Wäre es offensichtlich gewesen, ist es klar was ich gemacht hätte...und zwar oben rechts auf das rote X geklickt!


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2011)

Rüdiger, Dir sollte doch die Masche von Flirtfever bekannt sein, oder?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Juni 2011)

Ja, mir sind solche Maschen bekannt. Deshalb sind auch keine derartigen Buchungen auf meinem Konto. 

DavidMX bezieht eine Stellung, die der von der Anbieterin entgegen steht. Warum regt sich dann DavidMX hier auf und nicht vor Gericht mit einer Feststellungsklage? Es macht keinen Sinn, dass wir hier übereinander her ziehen, das macht das Problem auch nicht transparenter.

Aber wieso eigentlich Problem? Seit Jahren schon prägt einer hier immer wieder den einen Satz, der gerade bei diesem Anbieter zutreffend ist:


> Wer nicht bezahlt kann sein Geld behalten!


Fertig! Mehr muss man nicht hinzufügen.


----------



## DavidMX (30 Juni 2011)

öhhmm, von aufregen kann schonmal so nicht die Rede sein, so war das von meiner Seite her nicht gemeint.
Am Anfang hab ich mich nur eingelesen in die Thematik und Ratschläge gewünscht.
Mittlerweile gebe ich eigentlich nur noch zu Protokoll was so sie gängigen Schritte sind, um nachfolgende "Opfer" mit zu informieren.
Wenn das nicht gewünscht ist, dann bitte bescheid geben und ich werde das unterlassen...


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2011)

Ne David, das paßt schon wenn Du Rückmeldung gibst


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2011)

Grundsätzlich kann sowas hier auch gerne mal kontrovers diskutiert werden (wir sind ja ein "Diskussionsforum"). Es gibt ja immer mindestens zwei Meinungen zum selben Sachverhalt - in der Regel sogar mehr.



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Aber wieso eigentlich Problem? Seit Jahren schon prägt einer hier immer wieder den einen Satz, der gerade bei diesem Anbieter zutreffend ist:
> Fertig! Mehr muss man nicht hinzufügen.


Damit hat Rüdiger den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Und so kann man das auch halten.


----------



## heynik (4 Juli 2011)

hallo,

bin auch der Abofalle von FF zum Opfer geworden.  nach Buchung des Testzugang hab ich auch Widerspruch eingereicht, der natürlich abgelehnt worden. danach wurden auch 81€ abgebucht die ich zurück buchte. Dummerweise habe ich bei den Widerspruch meine Anschrift angegeben... jetzt haben die zuzusagen meine Adresse. Muss ich mir da gedenken machen oder ist es genauso unbedenklich, wie es hier schon im Formung geschrieben worden?


----------



## Hippo (4 Juli 2011)

Ja, Du solltest Dir Gedanken machen wo Deine Altpapiertonne steht ...
Sozusagen der Spamfilter des Real Life


----------



## DavidMX (17 Juli 2011)

So, war die Woche nicht daheim, per Mail und auch per Post kam:


> Sehr geehrter Herr .....,
> 
> wir zeigen Ihnen der Ordnung halber nochmals an, dass wir die Firma Prebyte Media GmbH,
> Baumkirchnerstr. 4, 81673 München vertreten.
> ...


Also das gleiche Schreiben von AWT wie das erste welches ich erhalten hatte...
Nur halt jetzt mit dem Zusatz "Prozessabteilung".


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2011)

Och ja, mach Dir da nix draus, das kommt noch öfter ...
Ich sag nur Kalletaler Dreieck 
Bei einer Bekannten kommts im Wechsel Mail/Brief so 3 Mails und ein Brief und dann ist wieder 3 Monate Ruhe. Und das schon seit 2008.
Ich hoffe da ja immer daß wenn angebliche Forderung nächstes Jahr verjährt ist endlich der seit 2 Jahren versprochene Mahnbescheid kommt.
Das wäre eine Steilvorlage für die Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren





DAS gäbe einen Spaß. Ich befürchte nur den Gefallen tun sie uns nicht.


----------



## keinohr (17 Juli 2011)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> *flirt-fever*
> 
> So, ich mache das mal stellvertretend.
> 
> Die Anmeldung zur Profilerstellung ist kostenlos. Blöd an der Sache ist dabei nur, dass man mit dem Gratisprofil nichts anfangen kann, man kann nicht einmal die Begrüßungsnachricht in der Mailbox lesen _(siehe Bild 1)_. Somit kann man auch nicht mit anderen Mitgliedern in Kontakt treten. Um die Plattform zu nutzen, bedarf es einem Upgrade, für den Kosten erhoben werden. Bezahlt werden kann per Lastschrift oder mit Kreditkarte, _siehe Bild 2 und 3_.


hallo, im allgemeinen ist wohl bekannt - das 99,7% aller partner- bzw. singelboersen nur unserioes sind - bei flirt-fever ist es so das du beide moeglichkeiten nutzen kannst fax oder einschreiben beides kostet wieder geld - nun ich habe als erstes den abmeldebadden gesucht , habe dann per email kontakt auf genommen und bekamm s. o. diese varianten angeboten die ich auch am ende beide nutzen musste jedoch keine reaktion von ff - ich liess die geforderten gebuehren wieder zurueckbuchen - bekam dan mehrere drohbriefe und am ende ein anwaltsschreiben von einem sehr bekannten der mit solchen dubiosen firmen aggiert - jedoch ich war sehr nett und sendete ihm meine kopien und alles was ich noch so in meinem archiv habe fuer ff und er reagierte in dem er mir vorschlug 200,00 euro zuzahlen und die saache sei dann endlich fuer mich aus der welt - ich bedankte mich fuer sein kulantes verhalten und sendete ihm eine kopie meines strafantrages gegen ff und seiner person. ps. zur gerichtsverhandlung kam dann niemand - da sagte die richterin nur das dachte ich mir schon - und gab meinem antrag auf schadensersatz recht - jedoch auf diese geld warte ich heute noch nur ich habe ja ein lebenlang anspruch darauf !!! doch die zustaendigkeit bei dubiosen anbietern im netz wechselt standig und alles war umsonst!!!

_["entfettet" zur besseren Lesbarkeit - hr]_


----------



## Hippo (18 Juli 2011)

keinohr schrieb:


> ... und sendete ihm eine *kopie meines strafantrages* gegen ff und seiner person. ps. *zur gerichtsverhandlung kam dann niemand - da sagte die richterin* nur das dachte ich mir schon - und *gab meinem antrag auf schadensersatz recht*



Kannst Du uns bitte da das Aktenzeichen, oder noch besser Kopien der Unterlagen (gerne auch anonymisiert) zukommen lassen?
Entweder direkt ans Forum oder einen der Moderatoren



keinohr schrieb:


> ... jedoch auf diese geld warte ich heute noch nur ich habe ja *ein lebenlang anspruch* darauf !!!



Kommt drauf an wie alt Du bist 
Ein Schuldtitel gilt üblicherweise 30 Jahre


----------



## keinohr (18 Juli 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Kannst Du uns bitte da das Aktenzeichen, oder noch besser Kopien der Unterlagen (gerne auch anonymisiert) zukommen lassen?
> Entweder direkt ans Forum oder einen der Moderatoren
> 
> Kommt drauf an wie alt Du bist
> Ein Schuldtitel gilt üblicherweise 30 Jahre



ja, das kann ich gerne dauert nur etwas


----------



## Hippo (18 Juli 2011)

Das ist prima, danke


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2011)

keinohr schrieb:


> ....ich habe als erstes den abmeldebadden gesucht.....


So einen Button gab es mal kurzzeitig, in der Gesamtlaufzeit des Projektes aber eher nicht wirklich. Heute ist definitiv nichts zur komfortablen Sofortkündigung da.


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Juli 2011)

Die "Prozessabteilung", die gibts bereits seit Jahren. Hier z.B. eine "Mahnung" aus dem Jahr 2006 (so dürfte es dann auch bei dir weitergehen):


> wir teilen Ihnen mit, dass wir die Erwirkung des Vollstreckungstitels gegen Sie im automatisierten Mahn- und Vollstreckungsverfahren bei dem für Sie zuständigen Amtsgericht nun eingeleitet haben.
> 
> Sobald uns der Vollstreckungstitel vorliegt, werden wir diesen an den für Sie zuständigen Gerichtsvollzieher weiterleiten.
> 
> ...



Und was ist bis heute passiert??? Nichts!!! 

Also schwaches Bild, aber wenn der Name schon an Aua erinnert.....


----------



## derstab (18 Juli 2011)

> Nur halt jetzt mit dem Zusatz "Prozessabteilung".


Also als Idee finde ich das nicht so schlecht mit der Prozessabteilung. Klingt irgendwie drohender  Ich habe mich mal für ein Printmedium in ein Inkassobüro in dem Call Center einschleusen lassen und ich kann da Dinge berichten über die Maßnahmen bei Schuldneranrufen im Outbound, da schlackert ihr mit den Ohren... Einstellungsvoraussetzung ist eine tiefe klare Telefonstimme. Kenntnisse unnötig. Aber das ist nur ein Mini Auschnitt von dem was ich dort in 4 Wochen erlebt habe... das wäre fast mal einen eigenen Thread wert...


----------



## Hippo (18 Juli 2011)

Na dann mach einen auf - aber identifiziere Dich vorher den Betreibern hier


----------



## derstab (18 Juli 2011)

@Hippo. Das heist was genau? Also das Identifizieren??? Bin ja eher der "neue" hier...


----------



## Hippo (18 Juli 2011)

Dich hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Impressum/ melden, am besten mit Telefonnummer
Ganz einfach daß wir hier SICHER wissen und einschätzen können wer uns was ins Forum schreibt wenns um kritische Inhalte geht


----------



## BenTigger (18 Juli 2011)

Vor allem wo der eine Betreiber aus der gleichen Berufssparte zu kommen scheint


----------



## sira71 (27 Juli 2011)

hi @ all
habe heute wieder ne mail bekommen.....hab schon gewartet.....
hach die sind sooo gut zu mir....sie haben mir GOTT SEI DANK eine FRIST gesetzt....ja dann kann ich auch bezahlen.....DANN habe ich geld...

Sehr geehrte Frau XXX,

unsere Mandantschaft moniert die ausbleibende Zahlung. Sie fordert uns auf, nunmehr einen
Mahn- und Vollstreckungsbescheid gegen Sie zu erwirken und die Zwangsvollstreckung einzuleiten.


Sie hatten ausreichend Zeit, die Angelegenheit außergerichtlich zu erledigen, die Forderung
in monatlichen Raten auszugleichen oder mit uns über eine teilweise Reduzierung der Forderung
zu sprechen. Sie haben alle diese Möglichkeiten ungenutzt verstreichen lassen. Wir werden der
dringenden Aufforderung unserer Mandantschaft zur gerichtlichen Durchsetzung der Forderung
jetzt  nachkommen  müssen.

Namens und in Vollmacht unserer Mandantin setzen wir Ihnen hiermit zur Begleichung der Forderung
in Höhe von 134,67 EUR eine Ausschlussfrist bis einschließlich

11.08.11

Sie müssen sich dringend mit uns in Verbindung setzen und die Forderung zumindest ratenweise
ausgleichen, da die nun auf Sie zukommenden weiteren Anwalts-, Gerichts- und Gerichtsvollzieher-
kosten den geltend gemachten Forderungsbetrag deutlich übersteigen werden!

Mit freundlicher Empfehlung

Auer Witte Thiel
Rechtsanwälte
Prozessabteilung

Sie müssen sich dringend mit uns in Verbindung setzten...denn wir brauchen so dringen Geld.....hach sie wissen doch die Löhne müssen bezahlt werden und und und... 

Lieben Gruß an alle!!


----------



## Hippo (27 Juli 2011)

...und der Ferrari muß auch wieder zur Inspektion ...


----------



## blowfish (27 Juli 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> ...muß auch wieder zur Inspektion ...



Was denn, ist der TÜV abgelaufen?


----------



## befnas (27 Juli 2011)

Ich wollte mich auch noch einmal kurz zu Wort melden!

Habe inzwischen den dritten oder vierten Brief bekommen (zähle nicht mehr) und gestern die zweite Abbuchung von 81 euro) also denke ich mal das sich das Abo für die jetzt verlängert hat 
Naja Geld zurückgebucht.

Eine Frage hätte ich dennoch:
Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher obe ich dennen damals einen Wiederspruch geschickt hatte... Kann in meinen Unterlagen auch nichts mehr finden. Ich weis nur das ich denen mal eine saftige mail geschickt hatte wo ein standard Schreiben zurück kam.

Muss ich jetzt irgendwas beachten? bzw. befinde ich mich nun in einer doofen Lage?

Ich sehe das so: Ich habe 1,99 bezahlt und fertig! Stand ja Einmalzahlung!


----------



## Goblin (27 Juli 2011)

> Muss ich jetzt irgendwas beachten



Klar,wann Dir der Mond auf den Schädel fällt. Es ist völlig Schnuppe ob Du einen Widerruf oder das Vaterunser geschickt hast. Juckt die nicht die Bohne

Lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.22993/


----------



## sira71 (27 Juli 2011)

ne befnas......machs so wie ich.....zurücklehnen und über die mails lachen...
aber ich kann dich verstehen.....hatte am anfang auch bauchweh.....die wurden mir hier aber genommen....also schööön cool bleiben....


----------



## befnas (27 Juli 2011)

Danke!

Ich glaube ich werde mich mal mit meiner Bank in Verbindung setzen das die garnicht erst was Abbuchen können!

Und noch einmal stellvertretend für viele ein großes Lob und Dankeschön an dieses Forum!


----------



## Goblin (27 Juli 2011)

> Ich glaube ich werde mich mal mit meiner Bank inVerbindung setzen das die garnicht erst was Abbuchen können!



Das geht nicht. Man kann sein Konto nur für ALLE Lastschriften sperren lassen


----------



## Hippo (27 Juli 2011)

Augen auf ist die Devise ...
... gelle sira71, bei Dir wars auch eine schwere Geburt bis Du uns geglaubt hast 
Und heute - kannste herzhaft drüber lachen!


----------



## sira71 (28 Juli 2011)

nu muss ich WIEDER herzhaft lachen...STIMMT hippo!!! war ne SEHR schwere geburt!!! laach

also leute....ihr könnt WIRKLICH locker bleiben..... das sage ICH...der SCHISSER der nation!


----------



## Lepido (30 Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe heute den zweiten Brief bekommen, diesmal drohen die mir mit ein SCHUFA Eintrag? geht das???Währe es Möglich das ich ein Eintrag in der schufa bekomme?

Grüße
Lepido


----------



## sira71 (30 Juli 2011)

keine bange lepido....den hatte ich auch....hab den glaub ich auch gepostet hier....kannst WIRKLICH entspannt bleiben....


----------



## Hippo (30 Juli 2011)

Möglich ist auch daß Dir der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt ...
Und davor haben sich schon die Gallier gefürchtet und bis heute ists nicht passiert!


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juli 2011)

Lepido schrieb:


> diesmal drohen die mir mit ein SCHUFA Eintrag? geht das???


Nur Mitglieder der Schufa können Einträge vornehmen lassen. Diese Abzocker sind nicht Mitglied der Schufa.
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, * Schufa*, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## sira71 (30 Juli 2011)

WANN haben wir nochmal das ende der welt??? 21.12.2012???? fällt uns dann der himmel aufm kopf???


----------



## Lepido (1 August 2011)

Vielen vielen Dank an euch Alle!

Beste Grüße

Lepido


----------



## DavidMX (2 August 2011)

Hi,

heute kam auch mal wieder ne MahnMail und gestern sogar wieder Post.
Hier mal die neue MahnMail:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> trotz der Abgabe Ihrer Akte an unsere Prozessabteilung, haben Sie bislang nicht die Gelegenheit
> benutzt, die gegen Sie gerichtete Forderung zu begleichen. Der geschuldete Betrag in Höhe
> ...


----------



## Hippo (2 August 2011)

2 Möglichkeiten ...

a) zum ewigen Angedenken abheften

b)  ohne zu Lochen >>>


----------



## Goblin (2 August 2011)

> Wir sind für diesen Fall gehalten, dann den gesamten Betrag, wie angekündigt, mit gerichtlicher
> Hilfe einzufordern und ohne Kompromisse



Das faseln sie schon seit Jahren. Es passiert nur nichts


----------



## Fab (13 August 2011)

Hallo,
gestern Abend habe ich mich auch mal aus Intresse bei Flirt Fever angemeldet. Nach 10 Minuten hatte ich aber schon den "Kaffe auf"  Also wollte ich meinen Account wieder löschen, doch leider musste ich feststellen, dass es garkein Button gab. Also habe ich mal gegoogelt und musste mir die Sachen über die Abzockfalle etc voller Erschrecken durchlesen.
Nun aber meine Frage, da in vielen Threads z.b etwas von einem Freischaltcode oder eine Gebühr von 1,99€ steht. Ich habe mich da jetzt wirklich nur per Email registriert und habe noch keine weiteren Sachen in Anspruch genommen. Bin ich trotzdem in die Abzockfalle getappt?

Danke im vorraus füre eure Hilfe 

MfG Fab


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2011)

Fab schrieb:


> Ich habe mich da jetzt wirklich nur per Email registriert... Bin ich trotzdem in die Abzockfalle getappt?


Nein! Ohne vollständiger Registrierung mit den persönlichen und den Kontodaten hast du nur den Freeaccount ausgelöst und der kostet nichts. Nur nutzen kann man damit auch nichts (außer dem unsinnigen Chat).


----------



## Fab (13 August 2011)

Das freut mich zu hören 
Aber heißt es nicht, dass sich der Freeaccount automatisch nach 14 Tagen in das besagte Abo verwandelt?
Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Freeaccout trotzdem zu löschen? Sicher ist sicher D

Gruß Fab

P.S Hmh habe dem Support seit gestern jetzt schon 2 Emails mit der Bitte um die sofortige Kündigung geschickt


----------



## Nixe (14 August 2011)

Goblin schrieb:


> Klar,wann Dir der Mond auf den Schädel fällt. Es ist völlig Schnuppe ob Du einen Widerruf oder das Vaterunser geschickt hast. Juckt die nicht die Bohne
> 
> Lesen
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.22993/



Das ist ja mal ne Antwort über die ich grad herzhaft lachen kann.

Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen kann,wieso manche schreiben :Sie buchen einfach ab

Nur jemand dem ich meine Kontonummer gebe und eine Berechtigung fürs abuchen gebe kann etwas von meinem Konto abuchen.Also buchen sie ja nicht einfach ab. ^^


----------



## Hippo (14 August 2011)

Na ja, der 1,99 € Testzugang muß ja gelöhnt werden ...
... und die denken eben daß sie nur für 1,99 € die Abbuchung erlauben


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2011)

Fab schrieb:


> Aber heißt es nicht, dass sich der Freeaccount automatisch nach 14 Tagen in das besagte Abo verwandelt?


Nur wenn du den Premiumaccount für anfangs 1,99 € (Testphase) beauftragt hast. Bei dem Freeaccount passiert gar nichts weiter, außer das deine eMailadresse mit unsinnigen Statusmeldungen zugemüllt wird. Um die den Inhalt der Nachrichten aber wahr nehmen zu können, muss der Premiumaccount abgeschlossen sein.



Fab schrieb:


> Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Freeaccout trotzdem zu löschen?


Der Support macht das, aber erst nach einiger Zeit, wenn du darum bittest. Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich durch Änderung der eMailadresse im Profil. Ist zwar etwas umständlich, würde aber gehen. Hierzu müsste man zuerst eine kostenlose eMailaddi z. B. bei Yahoo! anlegen, die man nach der Prozedur bei FF aber auch wieder löscht oder nimmer bedient. Die ursprünglich bei FF verwendete eMailaddi bleibt beim Support aber gespeichert und es ist unklar, was man dorthin zukünftig noch für Nachrichten zugesandt bekommt. Änderung der eMailadresse in eine ungültige bedeutet aber auch, dass man für den Support nicht erreichbar ist und auch nicht mit denen kommunizieren kann, wenn man ein Bedüfnis dazu verspürt.



Fab schrieb:


> ...habe dem Support seit gestern jetzt schon 2 Emails mit der Bitte um die sofortige Kündigung geschickt


Heute ist Sonntag! Das übliche Wochenende gilt auch in Schönebeck und demnach ist dort am WE keiner!


----------



## Nixe (14 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Na ja, der 1,99 € Testzugang muß ja gelöhnt werden ...
> ... und die denken eben daß sie nur für 1,99 € die Abbuchung erlauben



Mal ganz davon abgesehen das für mich soetwas eh nicht in Frage kommt ,würde  ich weder meine Kontonummer noch meine persönlichen Daten raus geben,sondern gut und gerne drauf verzichten.


----------



## DavidMX (15 August 2011)

Die haben heut schon zum dritten mal versucht von meinem Konto ab zubuchen(81EUR)...mei müssen die ein Geld hamm um die Lastschriftgebühren zu bezahlen...Hammer


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2011)

Na ja, dafür haben die ja auch kaum Produktionskosten und die Gebühren sind Steuer abzugsfähig.


----------



## DavidMX (16 August 2011)

Heute kam auch mal wieder eine eMail von AWT mit folgendem Inhalt:


> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> auf unsere bisherigen Mahnungen haben Sie nicht reagiert und keine Zahlungen geleistet...
> 
> ...



[modedit by Hippo: Fullqoute des allgemein bekannten AWT-Drohbriefs gekürzt]


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2011)

Du musst uns das Forum nicht mit jedem Pups voll müllen. Halte dich an Hippos Empfehlung von neulich und gut ist´s!





Hippo schrieb:


> 2 Möglichkeiten ...
> 
> a) zum ewigen Angedenken abheften
> 
> b) ohne zu Lochen >>>


----------



## DavidMX (16 August 2011)

@Reducal

Bitte mal die beiden ersten Posts lesen...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/flirt-fever-bucht-einfach-bei-mir-ab.27584/page-22


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2011)

David, mit Rückmeldung war nicht gemeint jeden der hier allgemein bekannten Mahnpupse von AWT in epischer Länge erneut einzustellen.
Unter Rückmeldung verstehe ich lediglich einen kurzen Post daß wieder was kam, daran können wir feststellen wann und wie wieder Nachernteversuche laufen. Ist aber jetzt nicht tragisch, ich habs gekürzt und Du weißt jetzt wie es gemeint ist


----------



## Lepido (22 August 2011)

Update:

Bis jetzt habe ich 2 Briefe und 2 emails bekommen( Brief, Email,Brief,Email)
In den letzten Email drohen die mir mit Insolvenz, Prozessabteilung, Kontoplündern,etc und am Schluß bieten die mir eine Ratenzahlung an 

Viele Grüße

Lepido


----------



## Hippo (22 August 2011)

Keine Sorge, vorher kommt noch der "Schwarze Mann" und die päpstliche Inkassokongregation ...


----------



## Timo-1987 (26 August 2011)

Hi Leute

Mein Problem war wie folgt: Bei mir haben sie seit einem halben Jahr Geld abgehoben und ich hab es net bemerkt, ich weiß selbst blöd. Hab das Geld durch meine Bank zurück buchen lassen und hab mein Konto für die Sperren lassen. Hab auch ohne überraschung Post von dehnen bekommen, dass ich das Geld zurück zahlen soll, lustigerweiße net alles sondern bis jetzt nur ein Monat, wo sie net mal angeben welcher genauer Monat dass ist. Meine Frage ist, ob es besser ist eine Kündigung zu schreiben und es wie sie sagen per Post zu schicken, oder es lasse und abwarten was passiert?

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2011)

Wieso kündigen? Hattest du dich denn bei flirtfever angemeldet?


----------



## Hippo (26 August 2011)

Dazu nur das hier ...




http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Timo-1987 (26 August 2011)

Ich hab mich vor einigen Jahren dort angmeldet und habe tage später per E-Mail bei dehnen gekündigt, und da sie mir nur die 2 € Testabbo abgebucht haben, hab ich gedacht dass ich meine Ruhe habe. Bloß vor einem halben Jahr haben sie angefangen bei mir ab zu heben, da ich mich dummerweiße zum spaß eingloggt habe, da ich schauen wollte ob sie mich auch wierklich gelöscht habe was nicht der Fall war, und dann haben die abbuchungen wie gesagt angefangen. Deshalb weiß ich net was ich machen soll hoff ihr könnt mir da helfen wie ich mich nun verhalten soll am besten?

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2011)

@ Timo, du hast dich früher mal angemeldet und die Testmitgliedschaft wieder gekündigt. Außer dem Testabo kam es damals zu keiner weiteren Buchung. Nach einigen Jahren wolltest du aber aus Interesse checken, ob der Zugang zum Account noch aktiv ist und hast dich wieder eingeloggt. Da das (unüblicher Weise) funktioniert hatte, nimmt der Anbieter nun an, dass er mit dir einen erneut ausgelösten Vertrag hat und bucht ohne erforderlicher Genehmigung mit den aus dem Testabo vorhandenen Daten von deinem Konto ab. Stimmt das so?


----------



## Hippo (26 August 2011)

Timo .....
Du bist doch 1987 geboren, oder?
Hast Du zumindest ansatzweise in diesem Thread gelesen?
Lesen stand damals doch noch auf dem Lehrplan (bei heutigen Kids bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher)
Aber soviel als Ersthilfe:
Folgenden Link ausdrucken und damit ab zur Bank und die Kohle wieder holen
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Bankenmärchen_über_die_6-Wochenfrist
Danach hinsetzen und den Thread hier lesen


----------



## Timo-1987 (26 August 2011)

exakt


----------



## Timo-1987 (26 August 2011)

hi hippo das Geld hab ich mir wie gesagt zurück geholt durch die Bank , mir geht es halt darum wie ich halt weiter vorgehen soll, ob ich Kündigen soll oder net, und wie ich mich verhalten soll wenn das Theater weitergeht, und was du bzw ihr mir raten würden wie ich weiter verfahre?


----------



## Goblin (26 August 2011)

Lesen >>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.22993/

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist hier verboten. Wenn die Hinweise aus dem Link nicht reichen,ab zum Anwalt


----------



## Hippo (26 August 2011)

Aussitzen - feddisch. Netter Versuch ´ne Nachernte zu starten aber nicht mehr


----------



## Timo-1987 (26 August 2011)

ok alles klar dass langt mir mehr als aus 

Danke


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2011)

Timo-1987 schrieb:


> ... und was du bzw ihr mir raten würden wie ich weiter verfahre?


Genau das Zuraten darf man in einem Internetforum nicht machen. Wie die Prebyte Media GmbH das weiterhin treiben wird, steht zur Genüge hier im Thread, zumindest ist uns das hinreichend bekannt.

Alles was von denen oder dann von einer Münchener Kanzlei kommt, könnte theoretisch ungesehen in eine Tonne gekloppt werden. Wenn man aber sein Gewissen beruhigen will, dann kann man natürlich sich auch mit dem Support auseinander setzten. Mich würde in dieser Situation sogar brennend interessieren, zu welcher Gelegenheit und unter welchen Bedingungen hier eine Zahlungsverpflichtung entstanden sein soll. Solche Plänkeleien sollten aber nicht von unerfahrenen Usern durchgeführt werden, da man sich dadurch womöglich noch eher angreifbar macht als wenn man sich einfach nur tot stellt.





Hippo schrieb:


> Aussitzen - feddisch


----------



## Timo-1987 (11 September 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt paar Wochen später nach dem mir Flirt-Fever geschrieben hat ein schreiben von der bekannten Inkassoanwälte Auer Witte Thiel bekommen und ohne Manschreiben und Nr zur Kasse geboten, erster zu 130€ und 7 Tage später zu 500€. Hab jetzt auch mein E-Mail Account gelöscht, dass die falls es zum Gerichtsfall kommen sollte, null zur Hand haben und ich meine Ruhe bekomme vor den Nervensägen.Were es besser zur Polizei zu gehen und Anzeige zu erstatten gegen Nötigun, oder gleich zum Anwalt zu gehen, weil solangsam nerven die mich total?

Gruß


----------



## Hippo (11 September 2011)

Weder noch - geh ´nen Latte Macciato trinken und laß Dich nicht ärgern.
Die Polizei hältst Du damit nur von der Arbeit auf weil Dich zu nerven ist keine Nötigung sondern Zivilrecht.
Lies halt mal die andern Beiträge - sind doch nur 25 Seiten.
Die Firma Flirtfever und ihr Wadlbeißer AWT sind uns doch fast unbekannt hier ... [/sarkasmus off]


----------



## rubberduck2406 (16 September 2011)

Ich habe heute eine E-Mail von AWT bekommen.


----------



## Hippo (16 September 2011)

Ja und?
Das sagt mir nur daß Du Deinen Spamfilter noch nicht installiert oder trainiert hast 
Und es sagt mir daß Du keine einzige Seite hier in diesem Thread gelesen hast.
Sonst wüßtest Du daß Du der mindestens etwa 387000. Empfänger dieser unsinnigen Mahnpupsdrohmail bist.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 September 2011)

Einfach mal nur die letzten 5 und die ersten 5 Seiten des Threads lesen würde schon reichen.


----------



## Axe (27 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen

ich bin, wie so viele andere auch, auf dieses Test Abo bei Flirt Fever reingefallen.
Das es automatisch verlängert wird ist mit glücklicherweise noch vor Ablauf der Kündigungsfrist aufgefallen.
Deswegen konnte ich noch fristgerecht über Aboalarm.de kündigen. Soll heißen ich habe ein Sendeprotokoll meiner Kündigung. Trotzdem wurden mir nun die 81 Euro abgebucht und auf Emails kommt nur ein vorgefertigtes Schreiben.

Meine Frage ist nun, kann ich den Betrag einfach zurückbuchen? Ich hab soweit ich das sehe alles richtig gemacht, allerdings kennen Sie durch mein Kündigungsfax auch meine Anschrift etc.

Lg
Axe

[modedit by Hippo: Themen zusammengetackert]


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2011)

Das Bemühen der Suchfunktion hätte Dich gleich hierher geführt 



> Meine Frage ist nun, kann ich den Betrag einfach zurückbuchen?


Nur einfach ...
... doppelt wird die Bank nicht mitspielen 
Warum sollte das nicht gehen?



> Ich hab soweit ich das sehe alles richtig gemacht, allerdings kennen Sie durch mein Kündigungsfax auch meine Anschrift etc.


Ist zwar nicht ganz prickelnd, aber gegen den dann eintreffenden papierenen Mahnmüll gibts den Spamfilter "grün"






Und für die kommenden ungemütlichen Herbsttage empfehle ich die Lektüre der 489 Beiträge vor Deinem ...
... da steht nämlich ALLES drin was Dir noch an Fragen dazu einfallen könnte

Und für die kommenden ungemütlichen Tage empfehle ich die Lektüre der vor Deinem Beitrag stehenden 4


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 September 2011)

Axe schrieb:


> Deswegen konnte ich noch fristgerecht über Aboalarm.de kündigen.


Hattest du einen Eingang des Kündigungsschreibens erhalten? Woher weißt du, dass es überhaupt angekommen ist?


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2011)

> Hattest du einen Eingang des Kündigungsschreibens erhalten? Woher weißt du, dass es überhaupt angekommen ist?



Danke noch für den Hinweis, hatte ich vergessen


----------



## DavidMX (25 Oktober 2011)

hui, jetzt hatte ich mal 3 Wochen meine Ruhe, mein Schild am Briefkasten erneuert -> keine Werbung einwerfen, und denoch müllen die weiter 

is auf jeden Fall interessant:
Bisher wollten die immer so um die 131, xx EUR, wobei xx immer v ariierte von Schreiben zu Schreiben. Wenn sich jetzt die Abolaufzeit verlängert hat um weitere ursprünglich 81EUR,
frag ich mich wie die nun auf diesen Betrag kommen^^


----------



## Hippo (25 Oktober 2011)

Ja und?
Du hast doch den Thread gelesen ...
... was juckts die Eiche wenn sich die Wildsau dran schabt?


----------



## kaotikus (25 November 2011)

nochmal weitergelesen und schon war ich schlauer...unglaublich


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2011)

Gelle - lesen bildet


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2011)

Kann es sein, dass das hier aus einem anderen Thread flirt-fever betrifft?


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite
> 
> Solche Abzocker leben nur von der hohlen Drohfassade. Hinter dieser Fassade ist gar nichts.
> 
> ...


Passt jedenfalls genau, auch wenn sich das Laypout der Preisdarstellung bei Anmeldeprozedur seit 2008 geändert hat.

Leider ist das "nur" ein AG-Urteil in einer zivilen Sache. Jeder, der das Ergebnis selbst genau erleben will, müsste erneut vor Gericht ziehen.


----------



## Hippo (18 Dezember 2011)

Flirtfever, Flirtfair, Flirtwasweißich
Alles die gleiche Masche, wurscht wo Du es einsortierst.
Was meinst Du warum die gegen ein verlorenes AG-Urteil nicht in Berufung gehen ...


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Was meinst Du warum die gegen ein verlorenes AG-Urteil nicht in Berufung gehen ...


Das kann ich dir sagen: ...das war nämlich noch zu der Zeit, nach der sich die ehemaligen Eigentümer (meiner Meinung nach) dann später offiziell aus dem Projekt zurück gezogen und den heute agierenden Geschäftsführer berufen haben. Das Layout bei flirt-fever wurde überarbeitet, insbesondere bei der Preisangabe. Die in dem Urteil aus 2009 behandelte Klage des angemeldeten Nutzers bezieht sich auf dessen Dateneingabe aus dem Jahr 2006. Die Anbieterin hatte Widerklage eingereicht, doch die wurde vom AG München zurückgewiesen.


			
				AG München schrieb:
			
		

> Der zuständige Richter ... wies auch die von der Internetbetreiberin erhobene Widerklage ... zurück
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Warum ich nun das Urteil aus dem anderen Thread hier rein geholt habe? Beschwerdeführer werden sich auf dieses eine Urteil berufen und es einer evtl. beabsichtigten Strafanzeige (von denen es sicher nicht wenige gibt) beifügen wollen. Nur, das zieht womöglich nicht, insbesondere wenn die strittige Anmeldung etwa nach dem II. Quartal 2010 statt fand.


----------



## Hippo (19 Dezember 2011)

Achso, Du siehst es von der Seite.


----------



## Notanalcoholic (30 Dezember 2011)

Hallo, jetzt musste ich mich auch mal anmelden. Nachdem ich nun 2 Zahlungsaufforderungen von Prebyte im Briefkasten hatte, kam heute nun die erste Mahnung von Auer Witte Thiel:



> Sehr geehrter ...,
> 
> wir zeigen Ihnen an, dass wir die Firma Prebyte Media GmbH, Baumkirchenstr. 4, 81673 München anwaltlich vertreten. Sie haben auf der Internetseite www.flirt-fever.de unter dem Benutzernamen ... einen Zugang gebucht, der sich mangels Kündigung vereinbarungsgemäß verlängert hat. Auf der von Ihnen bestätigten Authentifizierungsseite wurden Sie auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit und Verlängerung ausdrücklich hingewiesen. Ihr E-Mail Account ... wurde durch unsere Mandantin ebenso erfasst, wie die IP Adresse Ihres PCs. Der vereinbarten Kontoabbuchung haben Sie abredewidrig widersprochen. Sie schulden nunmehr die fällige Vergütung i.H.v. 81,00 € zzgl. Bank- und Mahnspesen i.H.v. 12,50 € und Zinsen i.H.v. 0,95€. Einschließlich unserer Gebühren i.H.v. 39,00 € haben Sie einen fälligen Betrag i.H.v. insgesamt 133,45 € zu bezahlen. Auf die mahnung unserer Mandantin haben Sie leider nicht reagiert.
> 
> ...


 
Wurde bisher bei irgendwem die Kosten so aufgeschlüsselt? Bin jetzt echt bissl stutzig, ob ich vllt doch zahlen sollte !? Warum sitzt Prebyte plötzlich in München? Meine Kündigungen gingen nach Schönebeck !? 

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2011)

Die Prebyte Media GmbH hat in München schon immer ihren geschäftsmäßigen Sitz. In Schönebeck ist das Supportcenter - man eigentlich annehmen, dass nahezu alles von Schönebeck aus gesteuert wird.





Notanalcoholic schrieb:


> Wurde bisher bei irgendwem die Kosten so aufgeschlüsselt?


Wozu ist das von Bedeutung?


----------



## Goblin (30 Dezember 2011)

> Warum sitzt Prebyte plötzlich in München


 
Na ja,ein Taschendieb ist ja auch heute hier und morgen da 



> Ihr E-Mail Account ... wurde durch unsere Mandantin ebenso erfasst, wie die IP Adresse Ihres PCs


 
Ja und ? Mit diesem Firlefanz kann man vielleicht noch absolute Vollnoobs erschrecken.

Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (30 Dezember 2011)

Notanalcoholic schrieb:


> ... kam heute nun die erste Mahnung von Auer Witte Thiel:


Kein Grund zur Sorge. Das sind auch nur bezahlte Schreibknechte für dubiose Unternehmen.
Wie heisst es bei der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg so schön:


> *Zahlen Sie nicht!*
> *Bleiben Sie stur!*
> *Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*


----------



## jupp11 (30 Dezember 2011)

Notanalcoholic schrieb:


> kam heute nun die erste Mahnung von Auer Witte Thiel:


Eine oft genannte Anwaltskanzlei  mit eigener Krankenakte >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...er-auftrag-auer-witte-thiel-wondo-gmbh.28140/


----------



## Notanalcoholic (2 Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues !

Alles klar, ich danke euch  Schreiben ist im Papierkorb gelandet  Dann nehme ich mal an, werden die mich jetzt öfter unterhalten


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2012)

Notanalcoholic schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich mal an, werden die mich jetzt öfter unterhalten


Zur Einstimmung: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?17093-Stories-zum-Schmunzeln&p=102121#post102121


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2012)

Notanalcoholic schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich mal an, werden die mich jetzt öfter unterhalten


Davon kannst Du getrost ausgehen...


----------



## Notanalcoholic (6 Januar 2012)

Man, das ging jetzt aber flott. Heute kam das zweite Schreiben. Original der gleiche Text, dafür sind statt 0,95 € nur noch 0,29 € Zinsen fällig. Müssten die Zinskosten nicht steigen? haha Und die Zahlfrist wurde ne Woche verlängert, wir großzügig  Immerhin lassen se mich per Mail in Ruhe


----------



## pxxx (16 Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Bin froh rnflich mal was gefunden zu haben was mir evtl helfen kann.
Das Problem wurde hier bestimmt schon geschildert, aber ich habe gerade nich die Zeit mir die 26 Seiten durchzulesen.
Also folgendes: 
Die "netten" Leuten von Flirt fever buchen bei mir 81€ ab. ich bin da seit ca 4 monaten angemeldet, (1,99€ Testversuch...) als ich dann gemerkt habe das die Geld abbuchen hab ich mich ausgeloggt und gehoft die löschen meinen account aufgrund von inaktivität. Ist nicht so, weis ich mittlerweile auch. Also was muss ich jetzt tun?
Bitte um schnelle Antwort wenns geht.
Danke!!


----------



## BenTigger (16 Januar 2012)

pxxx schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Das Problem wurde hier bestimmt schon geschildert, aber ich habe gerade nich die Zeit mir die 26 Seiten durchzulesen.


 
Tja dein Problem wurde schon beschrieben, aber wir haben grad nicht die Zeit, alles geschriebene noch mal abzutippen, nur weil keine Lust hast, für dein Problem mal selbst nachzulesen.


----------



## pxxx (16 Januar 2012)

danke 
dann les ich mal nach, sorry, war eben im stress


----------



## BenTigger (16 Januar 2012)

JA so ist es besser, und wenn du dann noch spezielle Fragen hast, wird dir sicher gerne geholfen.
Wir sind hier auch nur privat und "ehrenamtlich" tätig. Hier sollte jeder auch selbst für sich mitarbeiten.


----------



## pxxx (16 Januar 2012)

Geht klar, sollte ich Fragen haben melde ich mich  Danke!!


----------



## pxxx (16 Januar 2012)

Hay,
habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass wenn ich Kündigung per Einschreiben wie folgt an die schreibe, die Zahlung eingestellt wird, aber die das bereits eingezogene Geld behalten?! 

Prebyte Media GmbH
Friedrichstraße 55
39218 Schönebeck

Benutzername: ---
Regestrierte E-Mail Adresse: ---

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit kündige ich meine oben genannte Mitgliedschaft fristgerecht zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt. Bitte senden Sie mir eine schriftliche Bestätigung  der Kündigung unter Angabe des Beendigungszeitpunktes zu.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Name: ---


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2012)

Richtig, Kündigung zum nächst möglichen Zeitpunkt, also mindestens 14 Tage zum Ablauf der Buchungsperiode. Das abgezogene Geld ist eigentlich das, was du mit denen ausgemacht hattest. Also könnte man das zwar wegen Widerspruch zurück holen aber du warst es, der die Genehmigung zur Lastschrift erteilt hat, nämlich hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/attachments/74285856-jpg.8687/


----------



## pxxx (16 Januar 2012)

Okay, mein Ziel ist es erstmal zu erreichen, dass die nicht mehr an mein Geld kommen!! was danach noch kommt sehen wir mal! Dann schick ich das ganz Morgen sofort raus!!
Danke


----------



## pxxx (4 Februar 2012)

Hay Luete,

ich hab die Küdigung schon vor 2 Wochen rausgeschickt, aber nichts von denen gehört...
Was nun? Hätte ich es beser per Einschreiben rausschicken sollen?


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2012)

Wäre sicherer für dich gewesen, denn per einfachem Brief hast du keinen Nachweis über die erfolgreiche Zustellung.


----------



## ShoMasao (1 März 2012)

Guten Tag,
ich war leider auch einer der jenigen die sich auf der Seite registriert haben und die 1.99 bezahlt haben um die Seite zu testen.
Auf Grund der nicht deutlich einsehbaren Bedingungen ist mir der Widerruf innerhalb von 14 Tagen entgangen. Eine E-Mail-Benachrichtigung dies bezüglich gab es auch nicht seitens Flirt-Fever. Als ich dann plötzlich eine Lastschrift von 81,00 Euro auf meinen Konto fest stellen konnte, habe ich mich erstmal über die Seite und dem Unternehmen informiert und anschließend diesen Betrag zurück buchen lassen. Die Lastschrift wurde auch nirgends vorher angekündigt. Nach langer Recherche habe ich dann einen Brief verfasst in dem ich diesen Vertrag Anfechte. Dabei habe ich Aussagekräftige Paragraphen genutzt die unter anderem auf die schlecht einsehbaren Bedingungen des Vertrages Hinweisen bei der Anmeldung.
Heute habe ich auf dieses Schreiben folgende Antwort erhalten ....



> "Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> vielen Dank für das Schreiben vom 27.02.2012.
> 
> Ihre Anmeldung bei www.flirt-fever.de unter Verwendung Ihres Benutzernamen "xxx" und der Email-Adresse: xxxx vom
> ...


 
[Modedit by Hippo: Fullquote eines seit historischen Zeiten bekannten Textes gekürzt]

Das ich innerhalb der 14 Tage den Vertrag nicht widerrufen habe stimmt. Den Nachrichtendienst habe ich auch nur am ersten Tag meiner Anmeldung genutzt und danach nie wieder. Was aber aus dieser E-Mail nicht hervor kommt ist, dass ich den Vertrag mit meinem Schreiben nicht kündige sondern begründet "Anfechte", was ein wesentlicher Unterschied ist. Seltsam ist auch, dass ich ein Tag nachdem ich mein Schreiben per Post abgeschickt hatte, eine Kündigung des Abbonnement zugestimmt wurde und der Vertrag am 19.04.2012 abläuft, obwohl ich dies bezüglich kein Schreiben für eine Kündigung verfasst habe. Auf mein Schreiben per Post kann sich diese E-Mail auch nicht bezogen haben, weil dort als Begrüßung auch nicht mein richtiger Name angegeben wurde und zudem die Post länger als ein Tag brauch. Ich nehme an der Grund für die plötzliche E-Mail zur Kündigung des Abbonnement kam durch die Profil-Beschreibung in meinen Account zu stande, in dem ich Tatsachen über dieses Unternehmen geschildert habe .

So nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Auf den E-Mail-Verkehr habe ich nicht eine einzige Antwort gegeben, weil ich das einfach nur lächerlich finde. Das einzige Lebenszeichen, dass die von mir erhalten haben ist das Schreiben per Post, in dem ich den angeblichen Vertrags-Abschluss von diesem Unternehme anfechte.
Mir ist bewusst, dass ich die 14 Tage zum widerrufen des eigentlichen Abbonnements versäumt habe, da dies nicht auf den ersten Blick einsehbar war und auch noch nicht mal per Mail angekündigt wurde. Nun frage ich mich, soll ich noch die offenen 81 Euro bezahlen oder kann ich dies getrost ignorieren ? Ist meine Anfechtung auf deren Bedingungen gerechtfertigt ?

Hier wäre mir euer Feedback sehr wichtig . Danke


----------



## Hippo (1 März 2012)

Gell, die vorherigen Posts vor Deinem hast Du nicht gelesen?
Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nur im Datum und Namen von den zigtausenden vor Dir.
Was zu tun (oder besser zu lassen) ist steht in den Seiten vor Deinem Post und wurde zigmal schon durchgekaut.
Das Lesen können wir Dir nicht ersparen.
Du findest Infos zu Abofallen auch in der Linkliste in meiner Signatur


----------



## ShoMasao (1 März 2012)

Ich habe bereits sehr viel Zeit investiert mich über dieses Unternehmen zu informieren und habe sehr viele Beträge dazu gelesen.

Dabei ist mir nur eine Frage bisher noch nicht eindeutig beantwortet wurden. Und zwar , ob ich verpflichtet bin die 81 Euro zu bezahlen obwohl ich das Test-Abbonnement innerhalb der 14 Tagen nicht widerrufen habe ?
Was klar ist, dass dieses Unternehmen nicht seriös ein zu schätzen ist weßhalb ich auch, wie oben schon ausführlich beschrieben, eine Anfechtung des Vertrages geschildert und per Post mit Einschreiben verschickt.

Bisher hatte ich mit solch einem Fall nichts am Hut, weßhalb logischerweise auch die Erfahrung fehlt. Andernfalls hätte ich wohl Jura studiert .

Deßhalb wäre es interessant zu hören, ob obige Situation (also versäumen des widerrufes innerhalb der 14 Tagen ) gerechtfertigt ist, um den Betrag von mir zu verlangen , wobei ich diesen Vertrag Anfechte? So oder so, werde ich nichts zahlen, weil ich meine Rechte kenne. Wie gesagt geht es hier um das Interesse, denn man weis ja nie was noch auf einem zu kommen kann.

Ich werde mir trotzdem ... weil du so lieb drum gebittet hast, mir deine Links anschauen ... obwohl ich schon so viel Zeit damit vergeudet habe.

EDIT: So gut wie alle bei dir aufgelisteten Links habe ich bereits vor Tagen gelesen .


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2012)

ShoMasao schrieb:


> Dabei ist mir nur eine Frage bisher noch nicht eindeutig beantwortet wurden. Und zwar , ob ich verpflichtet bin die 81 Euro zu bezahlen obwohl ich das Test-Abbonnement innerhalb der 14 Tagen nicht widerrufen habe ?


Diese Antwort kann dir nur ein Richter in einem Verfahren erteilen. Hier jedenfalls bekommst du nicht mehr, als du nun schon hast, alles weitere wäre verbotene Rechtsberatung.



ShoMasao schrieb:


> ....Links anschauen ... obwohl ich schon so viel Zeit damit vergeudet habe. Links habe ich bereits vor Tagen gelesen .


Naja, Lesen und Verstehen sind zweierlei Dinge.

Dass du nicht rechtzeitig widerrufen hast, ist dein Problem. Dass du der Lastschrift für die 81 € nicht explizit zugestimmt hast mag zwar sein, aber im Auge des Betrachters hätte sich die logische Schlussfolgerung durchaus bei der Anmeldeprozedur ergeben können, da das nämlich dort entsprechend dabei stand und auch den Nutzungsbedingungen entnommen werden kann.

Wir können dir nicht sagen, tue dies oder tue das, auch wenn manche hier wissen, wie die Sache ausgehen wird. So befindest du dich nach Meinung des Anbieters wahrscheinlich bereits in Verzug und er wird dir irgendwann Schreiben einer Münchener Kanzlei als Inkassoinstanz zukommen lassen. Das wiederum kannst du bestreiten und anfechten und kündigen wie du willst - die wollen dein Geld, mehr nicht. Und weil sie nicht mehr wollen, rufen sie aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch kein Gericht an, sondern irgendwann zahlst du freiwillig oder die Sache schläft von allein ein. Alles in allem liegst du mit den folgenden Worten schon richtig und eigentlich lohnt es sich gar nicht, sich weiter ernsthafte Gedanken zu machen.


ShoMasao schrieb:


> ...weil ich das einfach nur lächerlich finde.


Wenn da nur nicht diese nervigen, lästigen Zahlungsaufforderungen wären.


----------



## ShoMasao (2 März 2012)

Soweit ich es gelesen habe, ist es nicht legitim den Betrag zu verlangen, da die Belehrung der enstehenden Kosten und der Erweiterung des Abonnement nicht ausreichend ist und zudem noch über verschiedene Seiten statt findet. Es wurde noch nicht mal per Mail oder Post benachrichtigt dass dieser entsprechende Betrag von meinem Konto abgezogen wird. Auf jeder anderen seriösen Seite wird man darüber informiert, wenn eine Transaktion statt gefunden hat.
Hierbei kann man auf folgenden Link verweisen -> http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/forum_topic.asp?topic_id=80285&rechtcheck=2

Ich kann mir nicht vor stellen, dass man ein Fall gegenüber dieses Unternehmen vor Gericht verlieren könnte, wenn es überhaupt soweit kommen würde. Dafür liegen zu viele Beweise auf der Seite des Kundens. Die einzige Last ist nun mal jediglich, wie du bereits erwähnt hast, die ständigen Zahlungsaufforderungen. Aber evtl. werde ich deßhalb eine Strafanzeige gegen das Unternehmen starten.

Eine Beratung eurer seits habe ich auch gar nicht erwartet, sondern eher auf eure Erfahrungsberichte gesetzt. Die meisten Berichte die ich bisher gelesen habe liegen eine Weile zurück und da wäre es mal ganz interessant jemanden zu hören, der damit vor kurzem beschäftigt war und genau das gleiche Problem hatte wie ich (fehlender widerruf der vertragsverlängerung).

Ich bin die nächsten Tage erstmal nicht anwesend, melde mich dann aber wieder mit evtl. einem neuen Statusbericht.


----------



## Hippo (2 März 2012)

Mal ein Vergleich ...
[ironie]
Du liest in einem alten Kochbuch wie man Eier hart kocht.
Und dann suchst Du bei Chefkoch.de nach hartgekochten Eiern.
Dann fragst Du dort wie man Eier hart kocht.
Man sagt Dir: Guck mal, in der Datenbank stehen über 500 Beiträge zu hartgekochten Eiern
Du sagst: Ja das sind ja alles ältere Beiträge - ich wollte von euch wissen ob das mit den heutigen Eiern genauso funktioniert ...
[/ironie]


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2012)

ShoMasao schrieb:


> Soweit ich es gelesen habe, ist es nicht legitim den Betrag zu verlangen, da die Belehrung der enstehenden Kosten und der Erweiterung des Abonnement nicht ausreichend ist und zudem noch über verschiedene Seiten statt findet.


Sagt wer?



ShoMasao schrieb:


> Es wurde noch nicht mal per Mail oder Post benachrichtigt dass dieser entsprechende Betrag von meinem Konto abgezogen wird.


Steht doch aber in den Nutzungsbedingungen und wird bei der Anmeldung auch angegeben. Wozu soll eine weiterer Kostenhinweis dienlich sein, außer zum Doppelmoppeln für Lesefaule oder solche Nutzer, die noch mehr verlangen als in dieser Branche üblich ist.



ShoMasao schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vor stellen, dass man ein Fall gegenüber dieses Unternehmen vor Gericht verlieren könnte, wenn es überhaupt soweit kommen würde. Dafür liegen zu viele Beweise auf der Seite des Kundens.


Das ist deine Meinung, das Unternehmen dürfte da eine andere haben. Aber glücklicher Weise gab es ja bislang keine bekannt gewordenen Gerichtsverfahren mit diesem Anbieter und ich kann mir bei bestem Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es bei dir da andere gehandhabt wird.



ShoMasao schrieb:


> Aber evtl. werde ich deßhalb eine Strafanzeige gegen das Unternehmen starten.


Und warum? Das ist eine reine Forderungssache, deren Klärung es nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden ist sondern allenfalls die eines zivilen Gerichtes. Wenn du ernsthaft wissen willst, ob die Forderung zu Recht erhoben wird oder nicht, dann musst du schon selbst aktiv tätig werden, z. B. mit einer s. g. Feststellungsklage.


----------



## ShoMasao (2 März 2012)

Bevor ich ins Wochenende starte noch ein Beitrag von mir.
@Hippo und Reducal
Es gibt durch aus unterschiede von 2008 und heute. Die Seite hat sich anscheinend bis heute geändert und wenn ich mir Reducal's antwort auf meinen letzten Beitrag durch lese, dann scheint die "arglistige Täuschung" die in vielen Beiträgen hier genannt wird, gar keine Wirkung mehr zu haben ?!

Denn dies ist eign. Hauptargument zum anfechten des Vertrages. Sollte dies auf Grund irgendwelcher Änderungen innerhalb der letzten Jahren nicht mehr gelten, dann kann man auf Beiträge wie diese -> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.22993/ <- nicht mehr verweisen.

@Reducal
Die Feststellungsklage werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Goblin (2 März 2012)

> Die Seite hat sich anscheinend bis heute geändert


 
Es ist schnurtzpeipegal wie die Seite heute aussieht. Entscheidend ist,wie sie beim angeblichen Vertragsschluss aussah

Siehe hier >>>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/hinweis-auf-kosten-plötzlich-da.25358/



> dann kann man auf Beiträge wie diese -> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.22993/ <- nicht mehr verweisen.


 
Doch,kann man


----------



## ShoMasao (2 März 2012)

Davon rede ich ja auch. Wie die Seite sich zum Zeitpunkt als ich dort den Vertrag abgeschlossen habe bis zum Zeitpunkt von vor paar Jahren geändert hat. Denn Beiträge aus diesem Forum die Tipps liefern, wie man in solch einer Situation handeln kann, stammen teilweise aus 2008. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt kann die Seite ganz anders gestaltet sein, als Sie es zu dem Zeitpunkt war als ich den Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Und wenn ich hier von einigen direkten Antworten auf meine Beiträge höre, dass das handeln des Unternehmens bzw. die Gestaltung der Anmeldung zu einer Probemitgliedschaft Rechtens ist , wo soll da dann noch die "arglistige Täuschung" wirken, die in vielen Beiträgen genannt werden. Momentan sehe ich nur Widersprüche zu den Beiträgen in denen Verhaltens-Tipps gegeben werden und zu den direkten antworten zu meinen Beiträgen.

Übrigens habe ich diesen Beitrag den du eben verlinkt hast, auch schon gelesen. Ich verstehe nicht warum einige denken, dass ich mich keinster Weise über die Sachlage informiert habe. Das man dabei nicht alle Informationen korrekt auf nimmt, ist doch wohl selbstverständlich, vor allem wenn man mit solch einer Situation vor her noch nie konfrontiert wurde. Das ist auch ein Grund weßhalb ich hier bin, um bestätigung zu bekommen, ob ich die Informationen richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Goblin (2 März 2012)

> Denn Beiträge aus diesem Forum die Tipps liefern, wie man in solch einer Situation handeln kann, stammen teilweise aus 2008


 
An der Rechtslage hat sich bis heute nix geändert

Es wurde alles gesagt. Wenn das nicht reicht,ab zum Anwalt oder zur VZ


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2012)

Das Layout der Anmeldeseiten hat sich seit 2010 stark verändert. Es ist aber in der Tat so, dass das Erscheinungsbild nicht so wichtig ist, denn was zählt wäre ein bindender Vertragsschluss. Wenn eine Partei sich in einem Irrtum befindet bedeutet dies längst nicht, dass die Forderung zu recht besteht. Dabei aber arglistige Täuschung annehmen zu wollen, scheint mir etwas weit her geholt zu sein.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (10 Mai 2012)

Zum Thema Preis hat sich auch was getan:


----------



## Hippo (10 Mai 2012)

Ja wegen den ganzen blöden Foren muß der Preis jetzt erhöht werden ...
... man hat denen aber auch sowas von in die Suppe gespuckt ...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (10 Mai 2012)

Aber durch die automatische Abo-Verlängerung landet man immer noch in der Kostenfalle.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Mai 2012)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Aber durch die automatische Abo-Verlängerung landet man immer noch in der Kostenfalle.


Aber natürlich! Heftig ist auch die spamartige Gängelei mit den spannenden Nachrichten vom System:


			
				flirt-fever.de schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ???,
> 
> Jetzt wird es spannend! In deinem Postfach befinden sich neue Nachrichten!​Vielleicht dein Traumpartner? Finde es heraus!​


Will man diesen Spam ausschalten, muss man ein jungfräuliches Profil bei den Neigungen erst ergänzen. Nur dann lassen sich Nachrichtenoptionen einstellen.​

			
				flirt-fever.de schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis: Diese Mail erhältst Du aufgrund Deiner Benachrichtigungs-Optionen. Solltest Du keine Benachrichtungen wünschen, kannst Du das in Deinem *Profil jederzeit anpassen*, oder auch abbestellen _[Link deaktiviert]_


​....und das ist geschwindelt, weils (gestern zumindest) nicht so einfach funktioniert, zumindest nicht direkt über den Link, ohne Ergänzung von Profil-Daten!​ 
Frage: 





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> spamartige Gängelei mit den spannenden Nachrichten vom System


....wie ist das eigentlich technisch möglich, dass als Junkmail gekennzeichnete Nachrichten blockierter Absender doch im Posteingang landen? (Outlook 2007/ Outlook Express)


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2012)

Jetzt wird es immer skurriler. Nun bedienen sich echte Halunken auch noch anderer Schurken. Heute eingetroffen:





[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Xxx,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihr Vertrauen in FLIRT-FEVER.DE.
> 
> ...


Im Anhang dieser eMail ist eine Zipdatei, namens "Mitgliedschaft.zip" mit 43,9 kB. Diese Datei enthält einen Virus. Abgekippt wurde die eMail über einen Server in den USA.

*Öffnen Sie die Datei auf keinen Fall! Der Absender dieser eMail ist nicht die Prebyte Media GmbH, ist nicht flirt-fever.de.*


Zu diesem Themenkomplex gehts hier weiter >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/prebyte-media-gmbh-neue-welle-trojaner-rechnungen.38934/


----------



## haudegen (1 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Ich bin am ueberlegen den Service bei flirt-fever zu kuendigen. Allerdings habe ich Bedenken deswegen.
Ich habe zwar nie meine Kontodaten bei flirtfever hinterlassen und musste auch noch nie etwas zahlen, aber was man so im Internet liest macht mir Angst. Deswegen wollte ich kuendigen.
Soll ich den Account kuendigen oder ihn einfach Brach liegen lassen, da ich ja anscheinend keinen kostenpflichten Service nutze.
Ich habe etwas Angst, dass flirtfever durch meine Kuendigung meine Adresse erfaehrt und ich dadurch in eine Abofalle gezogen werde.


----------



## Goblin (1 Juni 2012)

> Ich habe etwas Angst, dass flirtfever durch meine Kuendigung meine Adresse erfaehrt und ich dadurch in eine Abofalle gezogen werde


 
Und genau aus diesem Grund sollte man das Geschreibsel tunlichst lassen. Wer nichts macht,macht nichts falsch


----------



## Hippo (1 Juni 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> ... Wer nichts macht,macht nichts falsch


Gilt nicht pauschal, aber bei DER Firma ists richtig!


----------



## Reducal (1 Juni 2012)

haudegen schrieb:


> Soll ich den Account kuendigen oder ihn einfach Brach liegen lassen, da ich ja anscheinend keinen kostenpflichten Service nutze.
> Ich habe etwas Angst, dass flirtfever durch meine Kuendigung meine Adresse erfaehrt und ich dadurch in eine Abofalle gezogen werde.


Die Angst ist unnötig. Einfach an den Support wenden und das Profil "deaktivieren" lassen.



Goblin schrieb:


> Wer nichts macht,macht nichts falsch


Der Haudegen hat sich nur mit seiner eMailadresse angemeldet, sonst nichts. Ein Abo wird damit über flirt-fever nicht ausgelöst, da es an den notwendigen Daten mangelt. Die werden erst dann erhoben, wenn man den Vollacount aktivieren möchte. Blöd für den Haudegen ist die Tatsache, dass sein eMailpostfach mit Systemmeldungen von flirt-fever gefluet wird, weil doch angeblich so viele andere Nutzer an dem Haudegen interessiert sind. Um die Nachrichten empfangen zu können, braucht es aber den Vollaccount. Ohne den kann man lediglich chatten und das ist ziemlicher Kindergarten!


----------



## haudegen (2 Juni 2012)

Welche Email-Adresse sollte ich denn fuer die Deaktivierung verwenden? Ueber das Kontaktformular von flirt-fever oder ueber die Email, die in den AGB's angegeben ist ([email protected])?

Was muss in die Email alles rein?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hippo (2 Juni 2012)

Ich würde per Mail von der Addi aus Du Dich angemeldet hast kurz schreiben:
Bitte löschen Sie den Account "Blafaselblubb" mit sofortiger Wirkung.
Alternative - gar nichts tun und alle Nervmails von Flirtfever sofort in den Papierkorb umleiten


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ich würde per Mail von der Addi aus Du Dich angemeldet hast kurz schreiben...


Das wäre sogar wichtig, denn sonst könnte ja jeder den anderen abmelden.


Hippo schrieb:


> ...alle Nervmails von Flirtfever sofort in den Papierkorb umleiten


Es sind aber einfach zu viele. Bei Rüdigers letzten Anmeldung kamen täglich etwa 5-10 Hinweise rein. Alternativ könnte man auch die Profil-Einstellungen im Portal entsprechend ändern aber das hat Prebyte den Kostenlos-Kunden nicht gerade einfach gestaltet.

Allerdings, und da schreibe ich Hippo sicher aus der Seele - man sollte diesem Portal nicht zu viel Bedeutung bei messen. Bei dort über 5 Millionen angemeldeten Nutzern hätte ich gern den ersten erlebt, der sein Glück über flirt-fever.de gefunden hat.







Gestern hat sich die Story bei SOKO Leipzig auch um so einem Portal gedreht. Da fragte der internetfremde Ermittler seine Ameisen, wozu so ein Portal überhaupt gut sei und da antwortete die eine Ameise, dass sie nach der Bürozeit, Erledigungen und anderen zeitraubenden Tagesabläufen schlicht keine Zeit mehr hat, sich im richtigen Leben einen Partner zu suchen. Das kann ich nur bestätigen, in meinem Bekanntenkreis finden immer mehr Leute ihren zweiten oder dritten Frühling (oder einfach mal eine nette Begegnung) übers Internet.


----------



## Hippo (2 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> .. Bei Rüdigers letzten Anmeldung kamen täglich etwa 5-10 Hinweise rein...


Das geht doch dann automatisch - Filterregel einstellen - feddsch ...
Ich hab auch noch 3 Testanmeldungen laufen wo ich hier so Kandidaten genauer beäugen wollte.
Die sind was Abmeldungen so merkbefreit daß es schon wehtut. Was solls - direkter Durchgang in den Papierkorb.
Das waren mal 5, 2 haben mich anscheinend als Karteileiche schon entsorgt


----------



## laura. (3 Juni 2012)

ich hab ein problem habe eine e-mail bekommen:

Hallo Laura,

besten Dank für Ihr Vertrauen in Flirtfever.de.

Das Konto XXXXXXXX wird nun mit folgendem Betrag belastet:

Abgetragen wurde am/um: CEST (GMT +02:00) 31.05.2012 05:52:08
Betrag: EUR 860,00
Ident-Nummer:

Ihre Buchung wird die nächsten Angaben enthalten:

Empfänger: www.flirt-fever.de PREBYTE M E D I A
Verwendungszweck: Flirtfever.de

Die erbrachten Leistungen und die Kontodaten können Sie in Beilage sehen.
Die Stornierung der Sonderleistungen, ist mit der im zugefügtem Zip Ordner gelegten
Wiederrufungserklärung an uns zu mailen.

Viel Erfolg,
Dein Flirt-Fever.de GmbH Support

_______
Hinweis: Du erhältst diese Info wegen Deiner Mitgliedschaft bei Flirt Fever AG.




ich habe krinr kontodaten angegeben bin seit 2 jahren ode so angemeldet & es hieß immer kosten frei .. & habe meines wissens keine sonderleistungen bezogen... 

jetzt kam noch eine zweite e-mail :

Guten Tag Benutzer lauii_x3,

wir müssten leider feststellen, dass unsere Rechnung Nummer: 26297947 für den Anwender lauii_x3
immer noch nicht beglichen wurde. Dies bedeutet einen rechtskräftigen Schuldnerverzug von Ihnen. Nach
Paragraph 286 BGB könnten wir die offenen Rechnungen bereits jetzt durch Gericht fordern. Wir geben Ihnen
trotzdem noch eine letzte Möglichkeit, Ihre vertragliche Verpflichtung zu erfüllen, indem Sie sofort
die ausstehende Summe in Grösse von 781.00 EURO an uns überweisen. 

Die Bestelleinzelheiten und die Bankdaten können Sie im zugefügtem Zip Ordner ansehen.

Bitte beachten Sie, die Folgen des Verzugs bestehen vor allem in der Regresspflicht des Schuldners sowie in
einer verschärften Haftung.

www.flirt-fever.de Ltd. mit Sitz in Hannover

Amtsgericht: Bielefeld
Geschäftsführer: Elisabeth Eder, Helga Weiss


was soll ich tun??
ich versteh die ganze sache gar nicht.


----------



## Hippo (3 Juni 2012)

Kannst Du lesen?
Hast Du hier was gelesen?
Nein - sonst hättest Du das hier gefunden. Nur eine Seite zurück ...
>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-einfach-bei-mir-ab.27584/page-27#post-348778
Wie findest Du den Schalter Deines PC ohne Blindenhund.
Hippo z.Zt. extrem angefressen ...


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juni 2012)

> Hippo z.Zt. extrem angefressen ...


Sei nicht sauer. Die Anfragen zu diesem Thema überschwemmen zur Zeit das WWW


----------



## laura. (3 Juni 2012)

mein problem ist ich könnte mich nicht daran erinner jemals zu diesen 1,99 zugestimmt zu haben & das die von mir gefordeten beträge um einiges höher sind ...


----------



## Hippo (3 Juni 2012)

Gelesen hast Du immer noch nicht, oder?


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2012)

angieausleipzig schrieb:


> vor jahren hatte sich jemand den spaß g emacht und mich dort angemeldet. ich persönlich war dort noch nie... seit2 jahren schriebe ich ständig an flirtfever, das sie meinen account bitte löschen sollen.. doch das wird von denen einfach nicht gemacht..


Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Die deaktivieren nämlich nur das Profil, behalten sich aber vor, die eMailadresse weiter zu verwalten. Was dabei heraus kommen kann, sieht man ja nun hier bei der Virenschleuder: Prebyte Media GmbH / Flirt Fever / neue Welle Trojaner - Rechnungen


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2012)

Redu, dein Zitat und deine Antwort sind im falschen Forum. angie hat woanders angefragt, antworte ihr doch dort noch mal.


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Redu, dein Zitat und deine Antwort sind im falschen Forum. angie hat woanders angefragt, antworte ihr doch dort noch mal.


Mache ich aber der Wechsel war beabsichtigt, da ihr Posting hier rein gehört. Man kommt schon ganz schön durcheinander mit dem einen und dem anderen Müll.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2012)

laura. schrieb:


> ich hab ein problem habe eine e-mail bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dazu gibt es jetzt auch beim Original flirt-fever.de einen (dezenten) Warnhinweis:



​


----------



## coldyramirez (30 Juni 2012)

Hey everybody,

Because my German is not good enogh, and most of the translation websites sucks to translate daily language, I am writing in English although this topic might have been discussed before.

I am also a member of the website: flirt-fever.de . I wanted to try their trial (test) account for 15 days, I ve paid about 2 € for it. After 15 days, somehow, my account was active again. I first thought it was a malfunction of the website and i continued using it. However, I have seen that they have charged me 120€ because I have used the website for more then 2 weeks.

I didn't sign or agree anything to extend my account! I have read all the policies at the website for being a member a while ago, I was not able to find a fine with an amount of 120€ !

I first cancelled the transfer of the money to them by calling the bank. But they have send me a letter after about 2 weeks, saying that they are going to the court if I don't send them the money.

Well, I didn't send them the money.

All in all, today I recieved another letter saying that it is from "Auer Witte Thiel" and I have to pay 172,33 Euros for all the costs and as extension fee of the membership account.

I am a master student here and have been living for about 8 months, and I have no experience about these kind of stuff. It kinda scared me though, that s why I need help from you guys. What should I do, how can I survive from these thieves? Should I really pay the money?

I greatly apprepriciate your help.

Thank you for your time, greetings...


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2012)

coldyramirez schrieb:


> I am also a member of the website: flirt-fever.de . I wanted to try their trial (test) account for 15 days, I ve paid about 2 € for it. After 15 days, somehow, my account was active again.


 
Das übliche Kündigungsproblem während der Testphase! Das Upgrade setzte mangels Kündigung automatisch ein.


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2012)

Don´t pay & keep cool


----------



## coldyramirez (30 Juni 2012)

Thanks for your immediate answers!

But how can you be sure that I don't need to pay?

Well surely I don t want to pay, I want to get rid of this stuff as soon as possible!


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2012)

Because of our experience 
This thread here runs since march 2009 and two other threads do so too.
They will send a lot of mails, maybe also on real paper.
Somewhere in these threads i think is an english text what is with more legal explanations.
The words are more, the sense the same


----------



## coldyramirez (30 Juni 2012)

Do you know a way to survive from them?

I don't want to get any more letters (or mails) from a lawyer agency or these thieves! It seems it wouldn't be illegal if don't pay them?


----------



## coldyramirez (30 Juni 2012)

Here is the letter that I have recieved:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Prebyte Media GmbH/(Mein Name)*

Sehr geerhter Herr …

Wir zeigen Ihnen an, dass wir die Firma Prebyte Media GmbH, Baumkirschenerstr. 4,81673 München anwaltlich vertreten. Sie haben auf der Internetseite www.flirt-fever.de unter dem Benutzernamen "coldyramirez" einen Zugang gebucht, der sich mangels Kündigung vereinbarungsgemäß verlängert hat. Auf der Ihnen bestätigten Authentifizierunsseite wurden Sie auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit und die Verlängerung ausdrücklich hingewiesen. Ihr E-Mail account XXX wurde durch unsere Mandatin ebenso erfasst, wie die IP Adresse Ihres PCs. Der vereinbarten Kontoabbuchung haben Sie abredewidrig widersprochen. Sie schulden nunmehr die fällige Vergütung in Höhe von EUR 120 zzgl. Bank und Mahnspesen i.H.v EUR 12.50 und Zinsen i.H.v EUR 0,83. Einschließlich unserer Gebühren i.H.v EUR 39,00 haben Sie einen fälligen Betrag i.H.v insgesamt EUR 173,33 bezahlen. Auf die Mahnung unserer Mandantin haben Sie leider nicht reagiert.

Wir bitten Sie daher diesen Betrag unter Verwendung des anhängenden Überweisungsformulars bis zum 12.07.12 zu überweisen. Nach Zahlungseingang werden wir die Angelegenheit abschließen und die Akte zur Ablage bringen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rechtsanwalt

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2012)

Move to the northpole, don´t tell anybody your new adress and unplug your internet ...
Its not illegal to pay NOT for illegal offers


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2012)

This letter EVERYBODY in this thread got it

>>> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   or install a good trained spamfilter


----------



## meggyharley (4 August 2012)

ich habe mich da auch angemeldet war nur 2 mal da und habe keine kontodaten gegeben ,komisch das die 120 euro versucht haben abzu buchen leider  hatte ich nicht viel drauf zum  glück auf mein konto .heute bekam ich bein brief von solche komischen anwälte  sie haben sie mit namen blbla angemeldet und nun soll ich 170 euro bezahlen  leider  war ich dum und hab den meine adresse gegeben nun komm bestimmt ständig briefe .was soll ich tun  .weiss kein rat mehr .


----------



## Hippo (4 August 2012)

meggyharley schrieb:


> ....was soll ich tun .weiss kein rat mehr .


Erstmal wäre es sehr angenehm wenn Du vor dem Absenden des Posts überprüfst ob Du einigermaßen leserlich geschrieben hast.
Das erhöht hier bei den Wissenden die Lust zu antworten exorbitant. Deine Schreibe ist nämlich eine Zumutung!
Zweitens solltest Du den Thread lesen, da steht die Antwort auf Deine Frage gefühlte 50x schon drin


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2012)

meggyharley schrieb:


> ich _habe mich da auch angemeldet_ war nur 2 mal da und _habe keine kontodaten gegeben_ ,komisch das die 120 euro versucht haben abzu buchen


...warum nur bekomme ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass du nicht ganz bei der Wahrheit bist? Man bekommt die Abbuchungen nur dann, wenn auch Kontodaten eingetragen worden sind. Wenn die Anwälte schreiben, dann wurde die Premiummitgliedschaft abgeschlossen und das geht nur mit den Kontodaten.


----------



## meggyharley (5 August 2012)

ich denke die versuchen alles mögliche um die leute abzuschrecken,ich war so dumm und bin auch reingefallen .
dachte auch wäre kostenlos stand da auch .sonst wäre ich garnicht auf den gedanken gekommen ,nun haben die versucht 120 euro abzubuchen aber habe keine konto nummer gegeben ,keine ahnung wie das geht.habe sofort ne mail geschickt ,das ich das garnicht genutzt habe nur 2 mal rein geschaut mehr nicht .sollte das schriftlich schicken und ich trottel hab auch  schriftlich da hin geschrieben und meine adresse gegeben .nun habe ich gestern von solche anwälte aus münchen  post bekommen ,das die jetzt seid 2 tagen 120 euro wollten  nun auf 170 euro  gestiegen wären .konnte die ganze nacht nicht pennen  .was soll ich tun ,hab ihr gelesen das manche den selber ärger hatten  und was haben diese leute gemacht und was ist raus gekommen .


----------



## Hippo (5 August 2012)

Antworten lesen und nicht dummschwätzen erhöht die Erkenntnis ungemein!
Thread vorübergehend geschlossen


----------

